#ubuntu-marketing 2006-06-27
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
(KenSentMe/#ubuntu-marketing) jenda: we don't seem to be in the ubuntu-meeting agenda bot atm. Do you know how we can add our meeting to his list?
(jenda/#ubuntu-marketing) KenSentMe: I just sent the request
(KenSentMe/#ubuntu-marketing) jenda: nice one
<jenda> welcome, ubuntulog
<jenda> thanks for that one, jane.
<jsgotangco> hey
<jenda> hello jsgotangco
<KenSentMe> jenda: ubuntulog is not the talking kind i think
<jsgotangco> yep this just logs
<jenda> KenSentMe: check. It's a logbot.
<jenda> Exactly what we needed.
<KenSentMe> i know
<KenSentMe> but great
<KenSentMe> and where are the irclogs located?
<jsgotangco> do you know where this guy logs? its at fabbione's shell i think as well
<jsgotangco> p.u.c/~fabbione/something
<jsgotangco> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<jenda> thanks, jsgotangco
<KenSentMe> jsgotangco: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:jenda] : Welcome to #ubuntu-marketing. This is the IRC channel of the Ubuntu Marketing Team. The Marketing Team helps fix Bug #1 by helping people help other people make the switch. And YOU can help US do that - just join the Team! || "It is ironic that Bill Gates claims to be building a stable OS and Linus Torvalds claims to be trying to take over the world." || Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<matthewrevell> Channel topic - do we want to frame the channel in terms of the old Microsoft versus the world debate?
<ompaul> no
<KenSentMe> matthewrevell: to my opinion we can remove the quote from the topic
<ompaul> I suggest  /topic  Welcome to #ubuntu-marketing. This is the IRC channel of the Ubuntu Marketing Team. | The Marketing Team helps fix Bug #1 by helping people help other people make the switch. | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ |
<jsgotangco> yeah just make it simple
<jsgotangco> no dramas
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ompaul did not know I had ops here
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:ompaul] :  Welcome to #ubuntu-marketing. This is the IRC channel of the Ubuntu Marketing Team. | The Marketing Team helps fix Bug #1 by helping people help other people make the switch. | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ |
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ompaul should check his access list more often
<matthewrevell> Cool, best to have a nice simple topic, I feel.
<jenda> right
* jenda didn't know ompaul had ops here either :)
<ompaul> you do now ;-)
<jenda> That quote was from when the channel didn't seem to have any real meaning. It doesn't belong here now.
<jenda> However - Bug#1 still frames us against microsoft.
<jenda> And it should stay that way, as it reflects the unfortunate reality... :)
<jsgotangco> no dramas we all know about it
<jsgotangco> but bug#1 shouldn't be the focus of all energies here imo
<jenda> Please expand on that, jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> bug#1 is a very good starting point to channel on marketing efforts but it shouldn't be the focus of all activities. we make software that works, even if there's an MS or not
* ompaul wonders if we should have a "ubuntu" day like free software day where every one on every list is asked to hand away 5 copies of a ce
<ompaul> cd or dvd
<jsgotangco> software freedom day =)
<jsgotangco> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<jenda> jsgotangco: what is Marketing, in your opinion?
<matthewrevell> ompaul: It'd be a good opportunity to work with Software Freedom Day. The Open CD is a Canonical sponsored project, AFAIK, and Henrick, who runs it, is involved with SFDay.
<ompaul> that makes sense
<jsgotangco> jenda: I am not a marketing professional but in my opinion, marketing works better when not trolling on the competition and instead focus on your strengths and be honest of your weaknesses
<jsgotangco> yep we're spicing up OpenCD 4 just in time for SFD
<ompaul> when is SFD this year?
<jsgotangco> Sep 16
<matthewrevell> jsgotangco: Amen :)
<jsgotangco> people also want interoperability so it doesn't hurt to say that ubuntu works nicely with windows as well
<jenda> jsgotangco: true - but no matter what you do - marketnig is spreading ubuntu, and that is wrestling users from the competition.
<jsgotangco> yep it happens
<matthewrevell> jenda: I'd say our ultimate goal is increased uptake of Ubuntu, of course. I also feel we should consider the other aspects of marketing, before jumping into the promotion/spreading part. As for wrestling users from the competition, I'd say that is perhaps the wrong analogy. We want to spread the ideals of free software through increased uptake of Ubuntu. Wrestling Windows, or whatever other alternative, from users' hands suggests we
<jenda> That's true - but more Ubuntu users inherently means less windows users. It's not exactly a thing to argue about. The goal is the proliferation of Ubuntu, not the destruction of MS.
<jsgotangco> GNOME does great marketing stuff that focuses on benefits rather than features that go against the competition
<jenda> that's not my point
<jenda> you can't avoid taking customers from the competition when you do marketing.
<mvirkkil> matthewrevell:  I think your comment was too long. I didn't see anything past "...from users' hands suggests we"
<jsgotangco> that's not marketing anymore, you "sold" them into moving =)
<jsgotangco> your marketing worked then if they got sold =)
<matthewrevell> Oh, sorry.
<matthewrevell> mvirkkil: My point was that marketing is about more than promotion.
<ompaul> the gig is - show people ubuntu - show it to them often
<matthewrevell> So, at present, as far as I can see, we have three projects that have been recently active and connected to the marketing team.
<matthewrevell> SpreadUbuntu, Ubuntu Magazine and the media relations/press team.
<matthewrevell> I know we can discuss this in the meeting, but who are the main people behind SpreadUbuntu and the magazine?
<matthewrevell> I understand Lloyd has been driving SU.
<ompaul> that is accurate afik
<ompaul> him and those on the ubuntupeople platform
* ompaul shoots self for bad grammer
<ompaul> so there is a meeting tomorrow then that should be in the topic
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:ompaul] :  Welcome to #ubuntu-marketing. This is the IRC channel of the Ubuntu Marketing Team. | The Marketing Team helps fix Bug #1 by helping people help other people make the switch. | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Meeting Wed 28th 19:00UTC
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> so 8pm tomorrow matthewrevell
<matthewrevell> ompaul: I'll be there :)
<jenda> matthewrevell: check. Three projects ATM
<jenda> and yup, Lloyd has been in charge of SU
<ompaul> The next meeting of the Council will be at [WWW]  27 June 2006, 14:00 UTC on #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net
<jenda> ompaul: Holy ...
<jenda> ompaul: I just read that in an email.
<jenda> From the SABDFL :)
<jenda> ompaul: will you be there?
<matthewrevell> jenda: I'll be there, I should think.
<jenda> ok
<ompaul> I imagine so
<matthewrevell> Talking of the council ... I've been trying to find a description of what is required for a team to be approved by the CC. Does anyone know of a link?
<jenda> not sure
<ompaul> well there is a team how many members are already on the team list on lp
<jenda> yep
<matthewrevell> ompaul: But there is a step of Community Council approval to become an official Ubuntu team, isn't there?
<ompaul> I am looking for it
<matthewrevell> cool
<jenda> matthewrevell: I think the team is already approved.
<jenda> not sure though
<ompaul> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/governance
<jenda> I'm probably not ready to take care of it being approved at todays meeting.
<ompaul> it is not on a this list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<matthewrevell> jenda: Not sure what you mean.
<jenda> hmm, it's not indeed.
<jenda> matthewrevell: I'm candidating for membership, and those who would support me are not around because the meeting was at such short notice.
<matthewrevell> I think we have a long way to go before we even approach the council for approval.
<matthewrevell> jenda: Oh, I see.
<matthewrevell> jenda: Good luck :)
<jenda> yes
<jenda> thanks
<ompaul> ohh jenda I did not know I was not around ;-)
<jenda> ompaul: you are the only one who is.
<matthewrevell> At the risk of making tomorrow's meeting a little too full, I reckon we should probably discuss an idea of what we want to achieve before we apporach the council for team approval.
<ompaul> matthewrevell, pleased to meet you, it appears I am not around ;-)
<matthewrevell> ompaul: Who said that?
<matthewrevell> :)
<jenda> :)
<ompaul> anyway that is enough o/t for now
* matthewrevell is away for now
<nickm1> Good morning all
<nickm1> jenda, ompaul
<jenda> oi, nickm1
<ompaul> after morning
<nickm1> oh, so it is :( just got up
<ompaul> good golly the debian install is being naughty
<ompaul> hmm back in a mo
<nickm1> ompaul: sorry, i thought you were someone else :)
<ompaul> nickm1, no worries
<jenda> nickm1: you meant paulvg? he's on jabber, but not here...
<nickm1> yeah,
<jenda> matthewrevell: thanks for correcting the wik page - I was gonna do it but then it simply faded out of my short term memory ;)
<matthewrevell> jenda: :) Haven't done much but I've just tried to give the impression that things are up for decision again.
<jenda> great ;)
<nixternal> jenda, are you planning on holding the meeting in here, or have you scheduled use of #ubuntu-meeting?
* nixternal notices ubuntulog...do duh ;)
<nixternal> s/do/so
<jenda> nixternal: actually, I booked #ubnutu-meeting :)
<nixternal> great!!!
<nixternal> if needed, once the meeting is complete, i can take info from the log and from the agenda, and create a minutes list like we do for Kubunt-devel meetings
<jenda> nixternal: That would be just great :)
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes
<jenda> Yes, that and the mailing list.
<nixternal> that is how we set it up there...it is easy to navigate
<nixternal> no problem jenda..i can do that
<nixternal> ok jenda..there is a CC meeting...whew..as i was thinking i was missing the marketing meeting...i wish there was a way for me to leave my recommendation though
<jenda> hmm
<matthewrevell> hello GazzaK
<GazzaK> hi matthewrevell
<darkmatter_> so... how's the marketing drive going?
<matthewrevell> darkmatter_: We have a meeting in #ubuntu-meeting tomorrow at 19:00 UTC. Hoping to get things moving.
<darkmatter_> cool.. I'll try to be there
<GazzaK> me too :)
<matthewrevell> darkmatter_: That'd be good, if you can make it. We're working on an agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings
<GazzaK> oww, is utc one hour before or after me? (UK Based)
<matthewrevell> GazzaK: For us UK types it'll be 8pm tomorrow.
<jenda> yup
<darkmatter_> goodmorning jenda :)
<GazzaK> okay
<jenda> good day, darkmatter_.
<darkmatter_> ooh.... more evil updates.. YAY!!! :)
<darkmatter_> gotta love dapper
<jenda> yep :)
<jenda> gpg got updated today.
<GazzaK> I only had one update today darkmatter_
<darkmatter_> yah... same.. disappointing
<GazzaK> i've set this channel to auto-join, same for the meeting one
<GazzaK> got less excuses now
<GazzaK> have we got a meeting schedule at all?
<matthewrevell> GazzaK: Schedule?
<jenda> of course, look at our wikipage
<GazzaK> whats to be covered in the meeting...
<GazzaK> going to the wiki :)
<jenda> thanks ;)
<`6og> brb as another me
<jenda> Hello Kamping_Kaiser :)
* jenda compares cloaks ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi jenda :)
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks his is better ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i sugest a link to the teams wiki page if posable in the topic :)
<jenda> I was just gonna do that.
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:jenda] :  Welcome to #ubuntu-marketing. This is the IRC channel of the Ubuntu Marketing Team. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Meeting Wed 28th 19:00UTC
* Kamping_Kaiser goes to work out what time that meeting is for me
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> curse :I i dont think i'm free
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, do you know how to get meetings added to the ical hosted at (iirc) the fridge?
<jenda> yup
<jenda> email your request to fridge-devel mailing list.
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks :)
<jenda> I already did for this one, BTW
<jenda> np
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. wonder how long untill it takes effect
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought i was subbed to it
<jenda> It's done manually - last time I asked it was D. Robitaille who did it, I think.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'll cruise around the fridge and see what i find
<GazzaK> last time I subbed to a mailing list I was swamped with emails :)  my spam to real messages almost evened out...
<jenda> heh :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyway: i'm interested in doing stuff with this group. i also joined (iirc), gnome-marketing and debian-marketing to see what upstream does as well (not a lot)
<jenda> I'm subscribed to about 10 ubuntu MLs and no spam trouble.
<matthewrevell> GazzaK: I get Gmail to automatically filter mailing list stuff, so I can choose when to see it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> spam? in ubuntu?
<matthewrevell> GazzaK: I have labels set up in Gmail for each mailing list.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm on 85 lists from a dozen groups, and i only see resplies to smap from the forums, and spam in debian lists.
<matthewrevell> GazzaK: Gmail labels are like mail folders, basically.
<GazzaK> nooo, the mails for the mailing list almost equalled my daily spam! :p
<darkmatter_> spam filters are usually top notch on most mailing lists.... the odd one get through... but not often
<Kamping_Kaiser> not on the debian lists :S
<GazzaK> I get too much spam... :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<GazzaK> all of it to email addresses I have never used, but I need a catchall email as I give out silly addresses for certain things
<jenda> 2 CC members on... waiting for one more.
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, meeting now?
<jenda> yes
<jenda> it _the_ meeting for me, Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser>  oh:O
<nixternal> jenda: good news..i will be here for the meeting
<jenda> great :)
<nixternal> +1 from me ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, i better be there then :)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> thanks folks ;)
<nixternal> if i would have known they were doing the cc today...and if i would have known these people would call and cancel as i was leaving...i would have applied myself ;)
<nixternal> so next time maybe
<Kamping_Kaiser> back in 30 sec - need drinks for the meeting :)
<jenda> meeting scheduled, Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, marketing?
<jenda> yup
<jenda> it's on the fridge now.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
* Kamping_Kaiser suspects it will hit his ical read soon
<matthewrevell> Cool, glad we've got that sorted on the fridge. Nice one
* jenda watches the CC meeting...
* Kamping_Kaiser rants about html in ubuntu-au while the -meeting scrolls ;)
<GazzaK> who is sabdf1?
<matthewrevell> GazzaK: Mark Shuttleworth
<GazzaK> thought so, woo
<matthewrevell> sabdfl  = Self-appointed benevolent dictator for life :)
<GazzaK> nice to see him here
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders why the CC has to get together and talk about email...seriously....
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> im trying to figure out if it is email or forums..they switch back and forth...html and text...background color or not....thread or....you see ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> they are working out a email prefered thingy
<Kamping_Kaiser> listequette is what its called at this meeting ;)
<GazzaK> it seems to be about the integration of emails to the threads in a forum or such
<matthewrevell> The listiquette thing comes from, I believe, problems with people top posting etc in mailing list discussions, which can make it hard to follow threads.
* jenda wonders why the marketing team has to discuss what the CC is discussing and why. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, what the CC does affects us in a real way :P
<matthewrevell> jenda: There's no harm in it, is there?
<matthewrevell> :)
* jenda doesn't have a problem with it, no.
<GazzaK> we like being nosy
<jenda> hello dinda
<matthewrevell> What's going on in Dublin today?
<dinda> hi jenda
<GazzaK> must be some presentation, maybe ompaul knows?
<ompaul> tomorrow - apachecon
<ompaul> he is doing a keynote
<GazzaK> wish I was there
<GazzaK> you going ompaul ?
<matthewrevell> ah
<ompaul> not at 700 for two days or 940 for 3
<ompaul> can't afford it simple as that
<GazzaK> ouchy~ouchness
<GazzaK> thats a lot, what does that buy?  access?
<ompaul> yes
<jenda> oofff
<GazzaK> why so much?  is it a money making exercice?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> there are about 150 to 200 devs at it
<ompaul> it is a very expensive hotel - the speakers are from all over have a look at the page
<GazzaK> I just cannot understand why they are charging so much...
<GazzaK> i'd love to go though, nice hotels rule :)
<ompaul> pay for a speaker 2/3k
<ompaul> pay for the biggest conference/dinner hall in .ie
<ompaul> (atm)
<jenda> I'm beginning to worry that there won't be enough time for new memberships.
<ompaul> don't worry he owes you a meeting now
<ompaul> :)
<jenda> hehe ;)
<GazzaK> I'm still like o_O over Mark being so erm community spirited...
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats that?
<jenda> GazzaK: 3 of 4 CC members are present at each meeting, and that includes him quite often.
<GazzaK> thats amazing
<nixternal> congratulations jenda!!! great job!!!
<jenda> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice job mate, rewarded :)
<matthewrevell> jenda: Well done :)
<nixternal> i don't think they had any other choice...you had a mass stand behind you on that one
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nixternal> you definately diserve it!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> half the chan going for one person :)
<jenda> haha :)
<jenda> it does feel good ;)
<dinda> congrat jenda!  now time to get back to work ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<dinda> I'm so glad to see some activity in the marketing group - I've been following for a few months
<matthewrevell> dinda: Are you able to come to the meeting tomorrow?
<jenda> yes, that would be great.
<dinda> let me see what time that makes it in my timezone - USA CST
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, i would be there, but i just organised to be at a meeting in 'real life'
<jenda> oh no, Kamping_Kaiser !
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know :(
<jenda> Tell me...
<jenda> what is a RL meeting like?
<jenda> Does it hurt?
<jenda> Does it hurt your back as much as a long IRC meeting?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. theres people, and they waves stuff around, and talk a lot, its so unsocial :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. sometiems
<jenda> eeww
<dinda> ack - i'm in the office during tomorrow's meeting
<dinda> I just got back from the Paris summit - learned lots of great info there
* jenda shouldda gone.
<matthewrevell> dina, Kamping_Kaiser we can continue the discussion on the mailing list after the meeting.
<matthewrevell> s/dina/dinda
<dinda> and now that the logging is working, that will help as well
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<jenda> mind you, the meeting will be in the #ubnutu-meeting channel, not here.
<jenda> (that channel has been logged ever since I remember.
<dinda> one thing I learned is that getting organized, having an organizational sturcture is very important. . .
<dinda> being able to target a few things is better than trying to do everything
<jenda> yes
<matthewrevell> brb
<dinda> and hopefully we can work with other groups like artwork to make sure there is no duplication of effort
<matthewrevell> dinda: Absolutely.
<matthewrevell> dinda: Jane Silber has mentioned that she'd like to see an effort with Loco teams to get Ubuntu in non-English language press around the world, as well as smaller English language publications.
<dinda> defintitely - I understand there is to be a big push in the Phillipines soon
<dinda> I've found it to be quite a learning process for newer users to step into the F/OSS world
<GazzaK> I want to get some banners/posters for kubuntu & ubuntu, is there any already done in pdf form which will print nicely? (at a3 or above)
<GazzaK> dinda, yes it is, been near vertical learning curve for me
<dinda> I've seen some for kubuntu, can't recall for ubuntu
<dinda> I *think* it was on the mailng list recently, the kubuntu pdfs
<GazzaK> dinda, can you remember a link for the kubuntu ones?  I hope they are graphically intensive, as they are for a youth club here :)
<nixternal> GazzaK: i found a place that is selling ubuntu/kubuntu posters last night for an insane amount of money..i was trying to find one of the brown ubuntu t-shirts...all i get it cafepress though ;(
<dinda> let me check my archive for the kubuntu ones. . .brb
<nixternal> GazzaK: you just gave me a great idea...i have been doing some volunteer stuff with a gentleman from my church here where we have been refurbishing old computers with Edubuntu and donating them to underpriviledged areas of chicago
<GazzaK> nixternal, I might be able to get a friend to make t-shirts at cost price :)
<nixternal> i wanted to do a booth at an upcoming show...and i think having the kids in the schools that get our computers we refurb..make us up one!!!
<nixternal> with handprints and what now!!!
<nixternal> s/now/not
<GazzaK> I want to make some nice posters and tshirts for kubuntu (as it has pretty graphics!) with the kde dragon...
<nixternal> Edubuntu is all about the Little Humans ;)   and having them make a banner for a booth is a good idea..thanks to you GazzaK on giving that one to me ;)
<GazzaK> nixternal, if it is a banner - use cloth to make the banner, paint it white first, it will last a lot longer than card or paper
<dinda> GazzaK - can't locate it but perhaps a search through last month's mailing list archive might help
<nixternal> thanks GazzaK for that pointer...i will make sure i do so
<dinda> I just found the launchpad team for this group - signed up
<jenda> dinda: approved.
<dinda> TY!!!  ;-)
<jenda> not an issue ;)
<dinda> I'm excited that things seem to be moving forward for this group now
<jenda> mehehe... who wouldn't be :) I'm looking forward to tomorrow's meeting.
<dinda> but back to work for now - catch everyone later!
<GazzaK> it is gonna be cool
<GazzaK> don't really know how I can help, but I want to, so thats half the battle :)
<jenda> yes it is indeed.
* Kamping_Kaiser looks at the marketing availablity thing and phrears away
<Bilange> the MT/Meetings page was missing something: the link to timeanddate.com showed a page with 15:00UTC, not 19:00UTC... I just fixed the page
<jenda> thanks, Bilange
<GazzaK> hi matthewrevell
<matthewrevell> hey
<jenda> oi
<jenda> there ;)
<jenda> feels much better.
<nixternal> nice cloak there ;)
<GazzaK> thats a lovely cloak there jenda it's all shiny new
<nixternal> hehe
<jenda> :)
<GazzaK> is it chrome plated?
<jenda> oh yes, titanium constructed, chrome plated 'n' all that jazz.
<GazzaK> thought you could not chrome plate titanium :p
<jenda> damn you, spoiling the fun... 
<GazzaK> titainium is better than cheap chrome though :)
<damned> evening all
<GazzaK> evening
<nixternal> evening
<jenda> aiii
<Bilange> evening!
<damned> quite silent here... thought to read marketing talks :)
<jenda> damned: we will have a meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 23 hours
<jenda> you're wellcome to come.
<jenda> :)
<GazzaK> 23 hours?
<GazzaK> 22:45 ish yes?
<damned> 00:16 here...
<jenda> It'll be at 19:00 UTC
<damned> UTC is former GMT?
<jenda> damned: we had quite a bit of marketing talk here during the past two days, though - and I believe it will be building up.
<jenda> damned: I think it's still the samething.
<GazzaK> and bst = utc+1, so thats 20:00 UK time
<ompaul> damned, no it is GMT
<ompaul> GMT is not BST
<damned> actually i spend much time in thoughts about "corporate ubuntu", even started a blog (unfortunately in my native language). i think there should be community to elaborate a Corporate Ubuntu standart...
<damned> we can't gain enterprise desktops without it.
<damned> any ideas?
<jenda> I'll be right with you...
<damned> there should be software for central management of ubuntu desktops... linux administration is easy... if you have 20-30 desktops... if 1000? there should be Microsoft Active Directoru analog... or even special version of Corporate Ubuntu - CUbuntu.
* damned described some benefits in his blog... should translate to english...
<KenSentMe> damned: where are you from?
<KenSentMe> damned: hi by the way
<jenda> russia
<jenda> "@damned.vpol.org.ru"
<jenda> ;)
<damned> KenSentMe: russia. yes.
<KenSentMe> ah, ok
<KenSentMe> I took russian lessons on university
<damned> KenSentMe: speak a bit?
<jenda> damned: you mean a centralised remote management software?
<damned> jenda: sure. policy based management. for example:
<KenSentMe> damned: no, it was to short, i quit university after two months. But still want to learn
<damned> 1-st group can use USB ports for new devices.
<damned> 2-nd group can't use web
<damned> or other
<damned> AD allows to do all of that
<damned> for enterprise security is one of the most important things
<jenda> hmm...
<damned> and also ability to migrate from one computer to another without copying anything...
<damned> for example "remote home" or smth like that
<jenda> damned, I'm afraid we, the marketing folks aren't the right ones to discuss this with. It's a very interesting idea - but it's more like a feature request or derivative distro request.
<GazzaK> but it's a damn good idea, as most workplaces would love it
<GazzaK> remote user area could be fun
<damned> jenda: yes, sure. but i'm talking about an idea.
<damned> jenda: when you talk about enterprise (that is the only way to fix bug #1) - we need to think about "what they actually need".
<GazzaK> night all
<damned> another idea is to help home users to choose Sony PS3 for games... :) migrate from windows->games to PS3->games or any other game devices.
<damned> Sony would like such program :)
<jenda> damned, I'm sorry. That's features and programs. Not marketing. Posting your ideas at the ubuntuforums.org
<damned> ok.
<jenda> *Try posting you ideas at
<KenSentMe> jenda: it's not entirely not marketing
<damned> but remember that just counting %% isn't enough.
<KenSentMe> Marketing is also about knowing what your audience wants and trying to meet to their demands
* damned agrees with KenSentMe. That definition he learned in University.
<Bilange> still, the marketing team isnt going to program remote homedirs into ubuntu :)
<damned> Bilange: so what marketing team do? :)
<Bilange> otherwise, I agree there are some corporate functionalities which are missing in ubuntu out-of-the-box, sadly
<KenSentMe> Bilange: but the marketing team can suggest it and tell the devs why something is needed
<Bilange> KenSentMe, so can individuals, too :)
<KenSentMe> Bilange: but i hope the voice of the marketing team is stronger than that of an individual. We should only suggest things that are really needed and we can tell them why it's needed
<Bilange> damned, im not sure if the "marketing" is applied in there in its fullest form, but basically we're just spreading the word :)
<jenda> KenSentMe: honestly, that's not the scope of the MT - we do not propose features. We market what we have. The Ubuntu devs are here to make ubuntu the best it can be.
<jenda> In fact, just about every team in Ubuntu aims in someway to make it better. And the ways are very strictly cut.
<jenda> And adding features is NOT what the MT does, at least IMO
<Bilange> jenda, how about us sending the idea to someone more appropriate?
<jenda> I think the best place for it would be the forum - there it can be reviewed and expanded by the masses.
* damned listened to Mark on St.Petersburg meeting in Russia, but still doesn't understand who leads...
<damned> ...and actually where are we going...
<jenda> The technical aspects of the ubuntu development are led by the Technical Board
<KenSentMe> jenda: we only propose features if we are sure they are needed. And it may not be the scope of the MT, it may well be a possible task in the future.
<jenda> main goals for each release are discussed and accepted at the developer summit - which went on last week.
<jenda> KenSentMe: we propose them as members, not the marketing team, please.
<jenda> wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
* damned understood a bit now...
* damned thought that MT is the group of people that can make Ubuntu closer to enterprise usage. Making dvd playback of boot speed 2% faster (such tasks are 80% of developers talks) is almost opposite to fixing bug#1. look at windows. terrible, slow, expensive. but almost everybody uses. :) who did that? m-a-r-k-e-t-i-n-g.
<damned> good night all.
<KenSentMe> damned: good night
<jenda> good night.
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-06-28
<poningru> did we decide on a meeting time?
<poningru> oh
* poningru looks at topic
<poningru> that actually works perfect for me
<nixternal> Rinchen: trying to sneak in here ;)
<nixternal> seen you added yourself to the meeting list...thanks!!!
<Rinchen> :-)
<Rinchen> The problem is that table is 'in general' and I work and can't make meetings when I'm working so I did it 'in general' and am hoping it'll be the weekend :-)
<nixternal> ahhh..and you followed along with the alphabetical layout
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> well..after a meeting one of us will convert everything into MeetingMinutes, like show notes...so you can go over them if you miss a meeting
<nixternal> you can also add an agenda (or a-jenda) hehe...and have someone cover it for you if you will be gone, or submit it via the mailing list
<Rinchen> yeah, very good job on the table....
<Rinchen> and getting meetings
<Rinchen> I showed up for the meeting on Saturday but I guess nobody planed it
<Rinchen> we verbally said we'd meet but never updated the wiki
<nixternal> well...jenda is the man for the good job there...he became an Ubuntu member today also
<nixternal> he is doing one hell of a job..and now it looks like we are going to begin moving forward...which is great
<Rinchen> Did they actually have the Comm Council meeting with only 5 mins on the agenda???
<Rinchen> I thought it was an error (just got it tonight)
<nixternal> ya..they added to it as they went though
<Rinchen> Figures... I've been waiting weeks for that and do they do a pearl harbor meeting
<nixternal> lol ya
<nixternal> a lot of people were not present
<nixternal> oh ya..you had a LoCo discussion..you were the first they called too I believe
<Rinchen> well, I checked email last at 1am this morning and I just got back from work and found it at 10:30 pm tonight so
<nixternal> speaking of LoCo's, i am in the midst of organising a Chicago LoCo...it is hard work just to get the people who expressed interest to join hands for a meeting
<Rinchen> I can tell you how I did it...
<nixternal> shoot..i am all ears
<Rinchen> I found 3 folks who were interested.  I then went to the Longmont Lug and signed up 20, then to the Boulder Lug and signed up 15, and then emailed the rest of the local Lugs and had more join from there
<Rinchen> I've been doing an Ubuntu road tour and, much to my surprise, I'm packing the house
<nixternal> nice...i was wondering what was ok, and what wasn't...
<nixternal> thats awesome...you would think Chicago would have decent LUG's...but they don't
<Rinchen> I get held over an average of 4 hours after each presentation
<nixternal> that is awesome
<Rinchen> In fact, I'm presenting at another lug tomorrow
<Rinchen> the interesting thing...I picked up teachers at a few lugs so I can move forward with my plan to Dominat....er...help out the schools
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Rinchen> We got Longmont Free University 100% completely moved to Ubuntu
<Rinchen> Install fest at the Uni :-)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> that is good stuff though
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice :)
<nixternal> i will move forward and use some of your ideas here in Chicago
<Rinchen> So here are some tips
<Rinchen> 1) Steal my presentation (see my wiki entry)
<Rinchen> 2) Go get Kaiser's books on LuLu
<nixternal> here..all the LUG's have been replaced with Uniforum..which is a paid membership organisation for FOSS type stuff
<Rinchen> Those $9 doc team books are great PR
<Rinchen> worth every penny even with the typos
<Rinchen> :-)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> hey wait
<nixternal> im doc teamin' and helpin out wth that
<Rinchen> lol
<nixternal> like jjesse and them would say...
<nixternal> FILE A BUG!!!
<nixternal>  ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rinchen, or now you know hes docteam, make him fix it :)
* nixternal opens up mouth ensuring size 12 adidas fits
<Rinchen> Ok...someone should re-read the packaging guide :-)
<nixternal> haha Rinchen...myself and jjesse have been talking about it...if you have issues, also laserjock is the head guy on that task
<Rinchen> Lot] s of common` type -setting error s
<nixternal> so i've heard..i believe we are going to redo it for edgy anyways
<Rinchen> lots = I think I spotted 6 or so
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> how many of those did you file on malone?
<nixternal> ;)
<Rinchen> I've gotten almost everyone I help on Qunu to pick them up
<Rinchen> On Malone?  hehe
<nixternal> ya...our bug manager ;)
<nixternal> for typos and stuff like that, you should file a bug
<Rinchen> Oh, is THAT what it's for?  ;-)
<nixternal> haha
<Rinchen> I thought it was to piss people off because their queue keeps getting bigger
<Rinchen> Seriously, when the Eft Integration piece goes through it'll rock
<Rinchen> we'll have bugbuddy for Ubuntu
<Rinchen> I'll be the most cursed person record out there
<nixternal> lol
* Rinchen is still upset and the last minute CC meeting. 
<nixternal> there is another one in 2 weeks
<Rinchen> In 2 weeks I'll be traveling
<Rinchen> new job
<Rinchen> Is that posted somewhere because it's not on the wiki nor on ubuntu-meeting
<Rinchen> btw, did you see our announcement today?  http://why.openoffice.org/
<nixternal> you can check the fridge...don't know if it's made it yet
<Rinchen> don't see it
<Rinchen> I was relying on the wiki being updated...both Neal and I missed it
<Rinchen> We wanted to get several team members from the Loco team to join
<Rinchen> which reminds me I forgot to add in the rss after I recreated my system
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/
<nixternal> added that to my page
<nixternal> i like that
<jsgotangco> OMG i just saw the gas prices
<nixternal> lol
<KenSentMe> Good morning people
<jenda> morning
<jenda> Rinchen: welcome!
<nixternal> mornin' jenda
<Rinchen> lol Morning it is but not here :-)
<nixternal> actually it is now officially morning here in chicago ;)
<Rinchen> it's 23:36
<nixternal> gotcha by an hour
<Rinchen> yes sir you do
<jenda> Sorry you missed the meeting. You're not the only one who's upset. I had a lot of trouble getting my fanclub rounded up, but thankfully, I only came up an hour after the beginning of the meeting and even my american supporters were up by then ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, i was tehre  for you, by accident ;)
<jenda> Yup :) Several of you Marketing folks were - thanks ;)
<Rinchen> good...
<Rinchen> I wanted to rah rah you
<Rinchen> but you didn't need it :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> half there meeting was there for jenda :)
<jenda> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) i'm not sure if i felt happier for myself with ubuntu-au offical now, or jenda getting his membership :0
<jenda> Even silbs said she'd tip in, but she didn't turn up in the end.
<nixternal> \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/   <--- that was a rah rah rah i seen at the meeting!!!
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: oooh congrats on that ;)
<jenda> I didn't realise that was your thing too :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Rinchen> hehe, I'll settle for a +1 instead of a -1
<Rinchen> jenda, I can't make tomorrow's/today's meeting. It's during my normal working hours and I'm packed solid with meetings.
<Rinchen> I need to convince one of sabdfl's groups to hire me..that's all there is to it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Rinchen> speaking of meetings, I think it's time I prepare to fall exhausted onto my bed.
<Rinchen> I bid you all a good...morning. :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate :)
<Rinchen> Wish me luck at my Ubuntu presentation tonight :-)  Should be fun. I already have 30 confirmed guests.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) *envy*
<Rinchen> I'll try to get more pictures up on the ColoradoTeam's photos area
<Rinchen> see ya
<jenda> meh, missed him.
* jenda airs a "good luck Rinchen"
<jenda> hello damned
<jenda> Your IP changed ;)
<damned> jenda: morning :) yes, ip changed :)
<jenda> at work?
<damned> yes. in office.
<Kamping_Kaiser> where are people in here from? i can recognise a few, is it very spread out?
* damned from Russia.
<nixternal> well considering my new baby is -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChicagoTeam    I will give you 2 guesses :)
* Kamping_Kaiser from Australia :)
<nixternal> Chicago, IL United STates of A*$#$#*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. USofA ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> it is well spread out, jenda 's from c*z*<a place i cant spell>, jsgotangco iirc is near me, philipines perhaps
<nixternal> actually...i prefer to let others know..im really from the state of confusion...as that was in a song, which one i can't remember ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<nixternal> jsgotangco is from Chicago originally...he decided to leave this great corrupted governement of a city ;)
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<jsgotangco> what can i say, i went home
<nixternal> told ya ;)
<nixternal> true..as many smart people who live here tend to do
<nixternal> i feel my iq shriveling up
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
* Kamping_Kaiser wants to move to NZ
<jsgotangco> i thought most people in NZ are moving to AU
* nixternal wants to move to greece ;)
<jsgotangco> yeah i hear greece is great
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. not really keen on learning greek myself
<Kamping_Kaiser> NZ would be intresting, its like australia, but different enough to notice
* damned doesn't want to move anywhere... except may be some european countries.
<jsgotangco> really now i went there before and loved the place...but my wife didnt like the silence of most places there
<jsgotangco> just give me stable, uncapped and cheap broadband and i can live anywhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. AU is out for you then
<damned> i don't want to pay for internet... that's why work for an isp.
<Kamping_Kaiser> *rofl*
<nixternal_> g'nite everyone
<damned> good night
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<jsgotangco> g'nite mate
<KenSentMe> Good night
* jenda wants better broadband too...
<Kamping_Kaiser> nixternal_, ping
<jenda> shhh!
<jenda> he's asleep ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
* Kamping_Kaiser will try and get him tomorrow
<Kamping_Kaiser> i wont to get added to that availability table, but i'm to scared to edit it :)
* Kamping_Kaiser will email him
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: I can do that.
<jenda> Just tell me your hours, I'll put them up
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, just emailed him :$
<Kamping_Kaiser> shall i email you as well?
<jenda> Sure
<jenda> I'll put it up immediately.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda@?
<Kamping_Kaiser> u.c?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or not ye t :)
<jenda> j e n d a vancura @ g-m-ale.com
<jenda> g-male :-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<jenda> without the spaces and other cwap, of course.
<GazzaK> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
* jenda doesn't feel very comfortable typing his email in an open channel - less so with a logbot.
<GazzaK> logbot!!! - me hides
* Kamping_Kaiser sends to jenda 
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, know the feeling
* jenda receives
* GazzaK hacks the email halfway through, ahhhh, interesting...
<Kamping_Kaiser> later crew. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek!
<Kamping_Kaiser> my pron
<GazzaK> hehe, se ya Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<GazzaK> =e
<GazzaK> +e damn keyboard
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jenda> haha ;)
<jenda> sneaky, matthewrevell ;)
<matthewrevell> neaky?
<jenda> eaky
<matthewrevell> s/neaky/sneaky
<matthewrevell> :)
<jenda> 
<matthewrevell> My login for silenceisdefeat.org is synchronboy, so I have to manually change my nick.
<jenda> np ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<digitalmouse> greetings programs!  just setting up IRC so that I can try to be a part of the next meetings.. thanks for the invite Jenda
<jenda> np
<jenda> digitalmouse: have you ever been in contact with Tikal?
<digitalmouse> not lately
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: Hi, who are you then? :) SOunds like you know Jenda
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: I'm Matthew, in the UK.
<jenda> matthewrevell: digitalmouse would be one of the Ubuntu Magazine people
<matthewrevell> cool
<digitalmouse> if you are familiar with the ubuntumagazine forum thread, I've been tinkering with the Content Management/website end of the project
<jenda> digitalmouse: matthewrevell would be one of the Press Team people... ;)
<digitalmouse> nice to meet you
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: Ah right.
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: you too
<jenda> digitalmouse: it appears the forum is down for good, unfortunately.
<digitalmouse> although American by birth, I escaped to Germany in 2000, so I can help represent European interests for the time being.  yes, Jenda mentioned the boards were down.. I am sure they will be back up soon enough
<matthewrevell> jenda: I'm gonna suggest we close the Launchpad Media Relations Team and bring it back into the Marketing team.
<jenda> matthewrevell: I guess that's your call - I do believe it best, though.
<matthewrevell> jenda: Having read back through the archives etc, I'm more comfortable with us using the ofifical marketing team mailing list. For a start, we know that won't be taken offline at someone's whim.
<jenda> agreed
<matthewrevell> jenda: Absolutely, now that we have an active marketing team and it looks as though everyone who wants to be involved is cooperative.
<jenda> matthewrevell: indeed, I'm very optimistic about the meeting.
<jenda> I think I rounded up all the important forum people - or some at least ;)
<jenda> We have you all who came to the team on IRC recently
<jenda> and the mailing list has been informed.
<digitalmouse> once a website design/CMS is agreed on, I could put up a forum/mailing list dedicated to the magazine to prevent the 'whim'-fear you mentioned, matthew.  I have a dedicated server that could be used for that.
<matthewrevell> jenda: Yes, I'm *really* excited about this. I looked into getting an Ubuntu marketing team together a *long* time ago. It's great to see so many people interested
<jenda> The meeting could really be the start of a united MT.
<jenda> digitalmouse: then we'd be dependent on _your_ whim ;)
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: My feeling is that we'd be best off keeping everything on the marketing mailing list for now. It's not so busy that we can't sustain it on one list.
<digitalmouse> hmm... well there is that, but atleast it's a whim you have more control over :p
<jsgotangco> hmm meeting here?
<jenda> +1, matthewrevell
<jenda> jsgotangco: not really
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: With the official mailing list, we get logs, it stays around forever and there's no confusion.
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<jenda> jsgotangco: meeting tonite in #ubuntu-meeting
* jsgotangco notices good traffic on this channel lately
<digitalmouse> no problem matthew, just offering services if needed
<jenda> yep :) :)
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: Pop it on the agenda for the meeting. It's worth discussing, if only so we can agree that the mailing lsit is best :-)
<digitalmouse> greetings js!  I was just tinkering with IRC and Jenda reminded me that there are ubuntu.magazine channels that I needed to be a part of :-D
<jsgotangco> digitalmouse: hi there
<matthewrevell> Now that the ubuntupeople.com forums are offline, does anyone have a link to background material on the magazine proposal?
<matthewrevell> From what I know of it, the magazine has a different intended-audience than The Fridge and other existing activity, but I think we should try to involved jdub to see what his plans are. He's busy down in Guadec at the moment, I think.
<digitalmouse> not any more than what was last posted.
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: What was last posted though? :)
<digitalmouse> I was still waiting to hear some input regarding content management systems and website layout
<jenda> matthewrevell: I have the forum database from a week ago, that could save a bit of work too.
<digitalmouse> that was the last I recall... it is possible that more was said afterwards
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: Cool. I don't remember seeing the plans for the magazine ... i.e. what need it fulfills, why it's the right way to go, etc. I'm not saying it isn't a good idea, by the way, I just think it's really important to have justification and a plan :)
<matthewrevell> back in 20
<digitalmouse> I suppose the forum is no-longer needed.. the wiki might suit our needs.  my only concern is knowing what experience people have with content management systems for online magazine production.. I've dealt with over a dozen systems (part of my job actually) and wanted to get some feedback into what was comfortable with people, and at what level of users we have with us.  some CMSs are complex, some are simple.  it would be good to h
<jsgotangco> try looking into what freesoftwaremagazine.com uses. It's Drupal its easy and very flexible
* jenda really likes Drupal
<jenda> ubuntu.cz is drupal
<digitalmouse> drupal is the current template system.  (demo for ubuntu-mag here: http://digitalbyond.net/~ubuntumag/?q=node/1 )  my experience is that it was a bit difficult in getting people to understand the 'node' method of writing up content.
<jsgotangco> jenda: i believe the article approval system also runs on drupal since all the artciles are done on docbook xml
* jsgotangco wrote an article for that magazine last issue
<digitalmouse> ack!  forget to add the logo I whipped up (it has all the ubuntu logos integrated)... standby while I put that back up
<jenda> digitalmouse: how about a nice brown theme? ;)
<jenda> (or choice between the U K X and E theme)
<digitalmouse> if you see a theme already made for Drupal, then let me know and I can install it right now
<digitalmouse> something brown-ish as you suggested, though we should not be tied down to that color-scheme necessarily
<digitalmouse> greetings silbs/jane
<digitalmouse> ok, refresh the link I posted above... that should show the quicky logo I whipped up a month or so ago... will be cleaned up for the permanent site if chosen
<jenda> hello silbs ;)
<digitalmouse> again I'm not 100% happy with Drupal, as its CMS terminology would give newbie authors fits...  but it *does* have all the initiala functionality (article approval, sections, PDF generation, etc.)
<digitalmouse> initial*
<jenda> silbs: it would be great if you could make it to the marketing meeting tonight.
<jenda> digitalmouse: have a look at ubuntu.cz
<jenda> would that type of a theme do?
<jenda> brb
<digitalmouse> sure it would do, but do we need to copy that one?  (*goes to look*)
<digitalmouse> besides that is the same theme as the main ubuntu site, by the look of it
<digitalmouse> or atleast a close cousin
<digitalmouse> do we really want to duplicate that look?
<jenda> no we do not
<jenda> it's just the colors we want, I think ;)
<silbs> jenda: hi. I'm not sure yet if I'll be able to make the mtg tonight. I won't know until this aft, but if I am free I will certainly attend
<digitalmouse> true.. I was also thinking of something like http://www.oswd.org/design/preview/id/2782  or  http://tcp-lp-mod.sourceforge.net/
<digitalmouse> and I would change the header to something a bit more dynamic, like a collage of people holding ubuntu/kubuntu CDs perhaps, or some variant of the '3-people-in-a-circle' idea that is common for ubuntu
<digitalmouse> or somehow integrate my multi-distro-logo at http://digitalbyond.net/~ubuntumag/ into a nice background
<jsgotangco> hey silbs!
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: I think this is an ideal opportunity to chat to the Art Team. Sabdfl mentioned, in yesterday's Community Council meeting, that there's a lot of action in the Ubuntu art world at the moment.
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: Ideal opportunity for some bridge buuilding between our teams.
<jsgotangco> yeah the artwork team is very very busy at the moment
<digitalmouse> sounds like a plan
<jenda> matthewrevell: +1 :)
<matthewrevell> jsgotangco: Fair enough but I think we should give them the opportunity to turn us down, if you see what i mean.
<digitalmouse> I shifted over from graphic-design/desktop publishing some years ago, so I know my skills are rusty at the moment.  but the idea I think is solid (representing each variant in a single logo)
<digitalmouse> mind you, I whipped that up in about 5 minutes
<digitalmouse> a more professional build, would take the better part of 20-30 minutes
<digitalmouse> a hour perhaps
<matthewrevell> Forgive me for asking questions that may have been answered before, but without the ubuntupeople forums to refer to, I'm gonna have to bore you :)
<matthewrevell> Where's the magazine in terms of content, target readership etc?
<matthewrevell> jenda: You mentioned that you have back-ups from the forums from a week ago. Are you able to fish out the magazine and SpreadUbuntu forum content?
<jenda> matthewrevell: Well, I have the dtb, but I don't know how to fish that out ;)
* KenSentMe pops in
<digitalmouse> greetings Ken
<matthewrevell> Righto.
<KenSentMe> digitalmouse: have you tried joomla as a cms?
<matthewrevell> KenSentMe: Hi
<jenda> oi, KenSentMe
<KenSentMe> http://joomla.org
<digitalmouse> I use Joomla on a regular basis actually.. in fact I'm starting to support it as a service of my company... it's not bad
<KenSentMe> And compared to drupal?
<KenSentMe> I've installed some joomla/mambo sites, but never actually used drupal
<digitalmouse> I find it a bit easier for authors to write/submit content, but the admin tool takes a bit of getting used to in terms of where things are placed...
<KenSentMe> digitalmouse: is this about joomla or drupal?
<matthewrevell> So, do you guys remember where the magazine discussions got to, other than looking at a CMS? Just trying to find my feet.
<digitalmouse> at the moment it's a todd up between Typo3/4, Joomla, and Drupal...  they all have their good and bad points.
<digitalmouse> Ken, my comment was about joomla
<digitalmouse> toss* up
<digitalmouse> not todd up :-p
<digitalmouse> even Etomite's variant called MODx would work, and it's easy to set up and use
<KenSentMe> digitalmouse: well, i also tried typo3, but gut scared of all the settings i had to make to actually get a simple site. I heard the templavoila made it easier, but haven't tried the new version yet
<jenda> matthewrevell: Tikal seems to be the leader of the project, I think.
<digitalmouse> same here, ken.
<KenSentMe> jenda: have you seen Tikal recently?
<jenda> on Jabber
<jenda> She'll be there at the meeting.
<jenda> Everyone will :)
<digitalmouse> matthew, yes, after a long haitus of no direction, tikal popped in and took the reins... was doing a very good job I understand
<KenSentMe> Ah, nice
<KenSentMe> Because there's no meeting or whatsoever planned for the mag
<digitalmouse> so we hijack the meeting with mag discussion?  or should there be an 'official mag meeting'?
<digitalmouse> and there are forums up http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ - but I notice some content missing
<KenSentMe> digitalmouse: i think it's better to have a seperate magazine meeting, because the agende for the MT meeting is already pretty full
<jenda> digitalmouse: if the mag discussion takes up too much time, we'll oust you to start a new meeting at another time
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: To me, the mag is *exactly* the sort of thing we want to discuss at the meeting.
<matthewrevell> KenSentMe: The agenda already has the mag on it :)
<matthewrevell> True, if it gets too long, we can hive off a separate meeting
<jenda> Actually, no - at today's meeting, we'll only have a few updates on how the mag is doing. No joomla vs. drupal debates. We should discuss the relationships between the UMag, the UWN and the fridge.
<jenda> But no technicalities
<KenSentMe> matthewrevell: ok, but only about the position of the magazine in the MT etc. Not about practical stuff etc.
* jenda thinks the majority of the MT will not be interested in technical details, but will be interested in the general position of the mag.
<matthewrevell> At the moment, I think we need to regroup, find out where we are with everything and who is involved. The team has, in effect, had the carpet pulled from under its feet, following the loss of the forums.
<jenda> KenSentMe: +1
<jenda> poningru: oi
<matthewrevell> jenda: Yeah, I agree. We don't want to go into tech details in the meeting, but IMO without knowing the background of the magazine idea etc it's not the right time to discuss tech details anywhere.
<matthewrevell> jenda: That's why I'm interested in the ideas of who'll be the readers, who'll contribute, what needs it fulfils, etc.
<digitalmouse> no problem there- without a direction/vision, tech details don't matter
<matthewrevell> digitalmouse: Exactly :)
<jenda> matthewrevell: I think you should start by reading the wiki ;)
* jenda thinks there are some basic points there, by Tikal
<matthewrevell> jenda: Cool, I'll have a hunt around on the wiki.
<digitalmouse> yup already did that- this is why I said I thought she was doing a good job
<KenSentMe> digitalmouse: you said you were a designer/have a graphical background. Do you have a website where i can see some off your work?
<matthewrevell> I'm looking forward to dicsussing this in the meeting this evening.
<jenda> yep
<digitalmouse> hmm... I have a partial portfolio here:  http://digitalmouse.int.tc but it tends to focus on my website/linux skills
<digitalmouse> hmm... site appears to be down... ah, no.. just slow today.   I plan to move that site over to my own server this weekend, as well as update the portfolio
<digitalmouse> it's running on a test server (http://alchemisten.serveftp.net/~digitalmouse/) but now that I bought my own dedicated server, I will be moving it over shortly.
<digitalmouse> aw... heck... might as well do it now... I have a little time
<digitalmouse> away moving my website to a better server
* digitalmouse yawns
* digitalmouse -moving my website to a real server
<digitalmouse> ok... site should be up (seems they recently rebooted the in-house server router, so matthew: you can take a look-see... again it's more focused on my website work.  my publishing/graphic design experience pre-dates year 2000 - mostly work in PageMaker/Photoshop/Illustrator for a variety of local government and private clients (should be references on my CV to that effect).  I did do much of the graphical design on the websites in 
<digitalmouse> (and the crowd goes silent)
* jenda has got to go, sorry ;)
<jenda> picking up ubuntu stickers at the printer
<digitalmouse> cool... take care Jenda
<digitalmouse> sorry, not matthew... Ken I meant (regarding where to look to see my work)... sorry, not paying attention to who was talking to me
<digitalmouse> )
<digitalmouse> getting old
<KenSentMe> digitalmouse: ah, see it now
<KenSentMe> thanx
<digitalmouse> yeah it's running a bit slow today... the host might be doing some development work on that server (it's only a test server anyway)
<KenSentMe> i'm running my own webserver, when it's slow i know it's my own fault
<digitalmouse> I did set up that particular server that my site is running on, but I have not used it in many months, except as a backup server
<digitalmouse> it's mostly in in-house testing server and runs dotproject (project management tool) for the employees
<KenSentMe> well, i use it to run my own website (which i haven't got right now) and test all sorts of cms like systems
<digitalmouse> yup I do the same - hence that is one of my main services, CMS support
<KenSentMe> i built some websites, but i'm not good enough at programming/php to fully support them. So now i don't anymore
<KenSentMe> And my designs where not that good
<KenSentMe> I recently hired someone to design a logo for me, but i find it very hard to express what kind of logo i want. The designs he came up with so far are not what i was looking for.
<GazzaK> KenSentMe, I use websitebaker - it's a small cms system and suits me fine for personal website use
<KenSentMe> GazzaK: well, the cms is not the problem, the design is
<digitalmouse> absolutely - there are som many decent CMS systems out there, it comes down to ease of customization and design of the theme to attract/impress the viewer
<digitalmouse> so* many
<jenda> back
<jenda> hello tonyyarusso, bimberi
<bimberi> hey jenda :)
<bimberi> forgot to say 'congratulations on membership' earlier!
<jenda> thanks ;)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Hey ther.e
<digitalmouse> 1pm here- time for lunch!
<jenda> same timezone ;)
* digitalmouse  away...  burgers...mmm
* KenSentMe gets hungry too
<GazzaK> awww, I ate my lunch at 10am !!!
<tonyyarusso> I haven't gone to bed yet and it's 6 AM.
<GazzaK> tonyyarusso, not got work today?
<GazzaK> or anything else
<tonyyarusso> GazzaK: Nope.  I'm an underemployed college student.  They only gave me 10 hours this week, and I did them all on Sunday and Monday.  I'm supposed to go to dinner with the gf at 6 PM though.
<jenda> not worth going to sleep, mon
<tonyyarusso> Barely, anyway.  I might for a bit.
<GazzaK> best get some sleep before then eh, she might hate you if you slept in your soup
<tonyyarusso> Hehe.
<GazzaK> jenda, who was that guy from russia who was talking last night about making linux suitable for the workplace?
<GazzaK> damned was it?
<GazzaK> well I think I have found the distro he might want to check out...  suse linux enterprise desktop
<GazzaK> wb matthewrevell
<matthewrevell> :)
<GazzaK> matthewrevell, just reading your post to the email list :)
<GazzaK> some very good points there
* tonyyarusso just got around to subscribing to said list
<jenda> GazzaK: damned
<GazzaK> i'm trialling sled, it's great
<digitalmouse> sled?
* digitalmouse returns from lunch
<tonyyarusso> Suse Linux Enterprise Edition, I presume.
<GazzaK> yes
<GazzaK> thats the one
<digitalmouse> ah... interesting
<tonyyarusso> GazzaK: I was considering checking out OpenSuse - think I should?
<GazzaK> the rc3 is kinda cool, to include xgl and for it to work out the box is wonderful
<GazzaK> it's not opensuse, it's suse linux enterprise desktop
<GazzaK> http://www.novell.com/linux/prerelease.html?sourceid=prerelease1
<matthewrevell> GazzaK: Sorry, been away. Hope people agree about my post :)
<GazzaK> well I do
<jenda> matthewrevell: writing response right now ;)
<matthewrevell> jenda: Cool :)
<matthewrevell> jenda: Look forward to reading it.
<jenda> BTW, I believe it better to discuss such things on the list than here - it's more public and longer-lasting.
<matthewrevell> jenda: Agreed.
<matthewrevell> jenda: Do you know your reply didn't go to everyone but only to me?
<jenda> dang
<jenda> sorry
<matthewrevell> np :)
* jenda considers that a bug in the mailman...
<Kamping_Kaiser> the default replyto? its by design
<matthewrevell> Isn't it just the way the list is configured?
<matthewrevell> There's a whole debate over header munging, I believe.
<Kamping_Kaiser> only ubuntu-users replyies to list by default, to make it 'user friendly', everyone3 else is supposed to know how to send email,a nd remember all the time
<Kamping_Kaiser> *user friendly=noob freinds
<Kamping_Kaiser> *ds/ly
<jenda> right :)
* jenda = nap
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<matthewrevell> jenda: You gonna post it to the list before you nap ? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<jenda> matthewrevell: damn, I did, but I did it as @ubuntu.com... I'm regged to the list as @gmail.com (fixed) - so it waits for silbs' approval.
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. bit of a circus :)
<silbs> jenda: I'll approve it, but that brings up an issue
<silbs> I would prefer that a couple people who are active in the marketing team be the list moderator rather than me
<silbs> perhaps you guys can discuss it at the mtg tonight and get a couple volunteers/nominations?
<silbs> it is mainly a task of deleting a bunch of spam
<silbs> but every once in a while there is a message like yours which is useful to approve
<matthewrevell> silbs: I'll add it to the agenda.
<Kamping_Kaiser> meeting tonight?
<matthewrevell> Kamping_Kaiser: Tomorrow morning for you, I think. 19:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<Kamping_Kaiser> ew, early AM :(
<digitalmouse> Jenda = nap?  :-p
<jenda> no, I wasn't allowed to :)
<digitalmouse> so I see
<jenda> I do need to take one, however, to be nice and fresh to work on spreadubuntu.
<KenSentMe> Woohoo, my ubuntu cd's have arived, including stickers !
<digitalmouse> spreadubuntu...  that sounds so.... wrong.  or I'm just a dirty-minded old man
<KenSentMe> digitalmouse: think you are ;)
<KenSentMe> Never thought of the name that way, and i thought i had a dirty mind myself
* jenda envies KenSentMe
<digitalmouse> I'm not old!
<digitalmouse> well...
<jenda> please...
<digitalmouse> 38 is not old I guess
<KenSentMe> digitalmouse: let we say, older
<digitalmouse> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> digitalmouse, 38? you geriatric ;)
<digitalmouse> ha!  and here I was looking forward to 40 as my second (third?) childhood
<KenSentMe> How old are you then Kamping_Kaiser ?
* KenSentMe is 27 in a month
<Kamping_Kaiser> KenSentMe, 1 day and ~40 minutes away from my 20th birthday
<KenSentMe> Kamping_Kaiser: then watch your language digitalmouse, we have a kid here ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn, that meetings on at 4.30 am
<KenSentMe> Kamping_Kaiser: just joking, but i assume you got that
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can take a bit of cheek, i give out enough of it after all :)
* KenSentMe is going to put a ubuntu sticker on the back of his car
* Kamping_Kaiser has a DIY ubuntu sticker on his lappy
<KenSentMe> Kamping_Kaiser: well, it's hard to see someones reaction on irc
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know ;)
* KenSentMe has one too now
* KenSentMe finds out that the stickers are rather small compared to his car
<jenda> KenSentMe: I'm 19 ;) make that 2 kids
<jenda> What size are the stickers?
* jenda has a DIY sticker on his laptop too - I'm planning to get a thousand of them printed.
<KenSentMe> jenda: 3*11 cm
<jenda> I see
<jenda> mine are case badges - 2x3 cm
<KenSentMe> jenda: i've looked in my agenda for the first time this week and see that i have another (offline) meeting at 20.00h. So i can't attend the MT one
<jenda> aw
<KenSentMe> indeed
<jenda> sorry, but now I seriously need the nap... just a few minutes...
<jenda> *snooore*
<digitalmouse> ok Jenda- few minutes are up :-p
<digitalmouse> later kids... catch you at the meeting hopefully.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, when youget back - didi you add me to taht wiki pagfe?
* Kamping_Kaiser goes to look, unping :)
<matthewrevell> dotwaffle: hello
<dotwaffle> Good day, Mr. Revell!
<dotwaffle> checked your blog the other day - I swear you've not just changed hairstyle, but also become about 5 years younger ;) (of all the things to talk about on this channel...)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<matthewrevell> Ha :)
<matthewrevell> The photo of me on the LugRadio site is not flattering.
<matthewrevell> I've been through a million hairstyles lately. Thinking of shaving the lot off.
<matthewrevell> You can check the real thing out on 22 July :)
<dotwaffle> What would that be at, Mr. Revell ;)
<matthewrevell> LUGRADIO LIVE!!! :-D
<matthewrevell> Some good Ubuntu people coming.
<dotwaffle> So I heard!
<dotwaffle> By the way, anything I can help with, do let me know - I literally have nothing to do from now until then... The Summer is great for students ;)
* dotwaffle is now a long haired ginger freak. What HAS the world come to?
<matthewrevell> :) Cheers. Perhaps we could take it to the LR forums, or the #lugradio channel.
* dotwaffle => #lugradio
<digitalmouse> greetings programs! :)
<matthewrevell> howdy
<dotwaffle> hallo!
<digitalmouse> so I guess this here be the temporary hangout until #ubuntu-meeting gets going again eh? :-p
<Bilange> quack.
<digitalmouse> my thoughts exactly.. except I would say 'yar!'
<matthewrevell> dotwaffle: You've got three hours 15 mins to wait :)
<GazzaK> hehe
<GazzaK> yeah, don't let me forget
<dotwaffle> matthewrevell: Oh yeah, it's UTC isn't it...
<matthewrevell> dotwaffle: Ah, that was meant for digitalmouse . But yes, UTC
<digitalmouse> heh
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser!
* jenda blushes in shame...
<jenda> I forgot all about it ;)
<jenda> I'm doing it this very second.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. dont stress :)
<digitalmouse> doing what?  blushing?
<Bilange> heh
<matthewrevell> See you back here later guys.
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: you're on. ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, awsome, thanks :)
<jenda> np
<jenda> You really threw me off by saying a value for 0 and for 24, though ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. oops, hope they were the same value ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ooh, i'm on twice, nm. i'll pull one of me out :)
<jenda> gah
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: i did that in an attempt to keep alphabetical
<jenda> remove the right one ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heeh :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> the availability score is number of +1s and -1's combined isnt it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> saved :)
<jenda> yup
<jenda> don't worry about calculating the totals, KK - we can do that once in a while.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok :)
<jenda> hey, your hours are reasoable, for an aussie ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. its you other-side-of-the-worlders who have made tehm taht way :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> but if i get into tafe (starting next month some time), they will change a lot :(
<poningru> sorry am late
<poningru> or is everything over?
<poningru> wait what time does the meeting start?
<poningru> doh
<poningru> nm
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol :)
<nixternal> you still have 2.5 hours
<poningru> hehe
<poningru> use gmt damn it
<poningru> err sorry @ language
<poningru> this UTC business confused me
<GazzaK> byee, home time
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol they do
<dotwaffle> UTC == GMT (well, close enough, normally within one second)
<nixternal> utc = gmt-1
<poningru> uh... it is?
<nixternal> yup
<poningru> I thought utc == gmt
<digitalmouse> usually, except for months beginning in 'R'
<nixternal> Because Chicago is GMT-6 Central time...and it is UTC-5
<digitalmouse> erm  usually utc = gmt-1 I meant
<poningru> no way man
<poningru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Universal_Time
<digitalmouse> nix might be applying daylight savings?
<nixternal> i am
<poningru> ah thats why
<nixternal> forgot about that
<nixternal> my apologies ;)
<nixternal> ya, i totally forgot about daylight savings
<digitalmouse> I'm at UTC+1 so I'll be at the meeting before everyone! (so-to-speak) :-)
<jenda> digitalmouse: not at all - we have aussies on the team ;)
<dotwaffle> GMT == UTC. Trust me.
<jenda> dotwaffle: yuppers
<digitalmouse> hmm.. that's true, they are +9:30 and +10
<dotwaffle> BST == UTC +1 == GMT +1 (or thereabouts)
<jenda> In fact, digitalmouse, in another way of taking it - we'll be at the meeting at 9 PM. Our californian friends, however, will have been there since noon!
<dotwaffle> I've been using UTC for about 2 years now, it's the "standard time" in aviation...
<dotwaffle> Maybe the best way to say it is "we're meeting at 1900Z", then everyone has to consult wikipedia to find out exactly what the hell Z means ;)
<digitalmouse> or we use swatch time :-p
<jenda> We prefer 19:00 UTC ;)
<digitalmouse> swatch being 'internet time'
<digitalmouse> supposedly.. though it never really caught on
<dotwaffle> Swatch time was a great idea, except that they used the datum not as Berne, but the timezone Berne is in. Crazy folks.
<digitalmouse> yup
<digitalmouse> and it would not be a bad idea I guess, since ubuntu include an internet time panel/docklet (or did - have not checked in Dapper)
* jenda mumbles about OT 
<dotwaffle> I can't believe I'm discussing timezones..
<digitalmouse> I don't get OT (overtime) - I work for myself :-(
<jenda> that stood for off-topic, digitalmouse ;)
<poningru> zulu
<poningru> z means zulu
<poningru> holy shit
<poningru> err my bad @language
<poningru> instead of utc we should make zulu our official language
<jenda> watch language in here - as the channel grows, we need to keep it "family-friendly"
<dotwaffle> Z doesn't mean zulu, it's pronounced zulu. Each timezone has a letter assigned to it from A to Z (obviously the two with .5 hour denominations get letters too)
<dotwaffle> ANYWAY, back alter ;)
<jenda> back alter? that's gotta hurt.
<digitalmouse> jenda:  naw, we can argue that we are working on a marketing plan to persuade everyone to use Internet Time for meeting schedules of..um... future marketing plans! :-)
* jenda passes
<jenda> hello mindspin
<mindspin> hi
* digitalmouse afk for a short bit... time to do the dishes
<mindspin> what is 19 ctc in european time ?
<jenda> mindspin: 21:00
<mindspin> ok
<jenda> in CEST, that is - which is your TZ as well ;)
<mindspin> do we have a agenda for the meeting  somewhere?
<mindspin> this forum is closed due to complaints lodged against Jenda Vancura.
<mindspin> what is this?
<jenda> mindspin: ignore that ;)
<Bilange> huh?
<jenda> wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<jenda> have a click
<jenda> ;)
* damned have a talk with his teacher of marketing in university about mention of "Marketing" word....
<damned> btw, evening all.
<mindspin> due to an overload of work I am little behind informational
<digitalmouse> and just why would a forum be closed due to complaints against a user of said forum?  this makes no sense.
<digitalmouse> eveing, damned
<digitalmouse> evening*
<jenda> digitalmouse: no, it doesn't make any sense.
* damned goes to make a questionnaire in local language for next linux users meeting in Saint-Petersburg. there would be many sysadmins and developers (all linux users). want to get some statistics of distros beeing used.
* digitalmouse goes back to doing the dishes
* jenda goes back to ranting about keeping the channel on topic
* MagicFab is watching http://www.apdip.net/news/fossdoc
<adamant1988> why is the ubuntupeople.com site down?
<nixternal> jenda: ping! ^^
<jenda> adamant1988: hard to explain ;
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> Let's say an unnamed admin decided to take it down.
<nixternal> t-minue 1 hour 5 minutes...i shall return...afk until then ;)
<jenda> lator
<adamant1988> oh...
<adamant1988> I hadn't gotten to see it before... what am I missing exactly>?
<jenda> it was a forum
<jenda> where did you find the link, btw?
<adamant1988> on the ubuntu forums
<adamant1988> you linked to it in the linux campaign post
<jenda> right
<jenda> I'll fix that.
* coopster yawns.
<jenda> hello coopster
<coopster> heya
<jenda> will ya make it to the meeting?
<coopster> seems likely.  in an hour?
<jenda> 48 minutes
<coopster> even better
* jenda hangs out a do not disturb sign ;)
<adamant1988> does that mean that I should leave?
<jenda> not at all :)
<adamant1988> k.
<jenda> A personal dnd sign - I need to get ready for the meeting.
<adamant1988> Bah, there has to be an easier way to do this =(
<jenda> do what?
<adamant1988> install programs from source
<adamant1988> can't find a binary, just source.
* GazzaK steals jenda's DND sign and makes one saying "Kick Me" and hangs it on jenda :-)
<coopster> adamant1988: what's not working?  i usually just './configure && make && sudo make install' and then take a break
<adamant1988> sheesh if it's that simple why is there no gui for it lol.
* jenda grumbles abotu this not being a support channel.
<coopster> heh, if there's no text then it just doesnt feel like "from source" i guess ;)
<jenda> sorry adamant1988, but you'd probably get much more help in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic
<coopster> true
<coopster> more and probably better help ;)
<jenda> On the other hand - you're welcome to both stay here and come to the meeting.
<adamant1988> I didn't even ask for help, I was just commenting 0_0
* GazzaK points at jenda's new sign, "hehehe"
* jenda keeps watch on this channel and so finds OT disturbing.
<coopster> heh, if he stays here, then one could make a pressing argument that the meeting will come to him =)
<jenda> err.. not disturbing - wrong word
<jenda> disruptive.
<coopster> sry
<jenda> np there
<GazzaK> well they are talkign about blowing up laptops at the mo
* jenda minds his own business: /ignore #ubuntu-marketing all
<adamant1988> ok then jenda what *should* we be discussing? I can't possibly know anything about the marketing site because its down...
<jenda> adamant1988: the marketing forum is
<jenda> Please check the /topic
<adamant1988> actually when I try to go to the link it tells me the site is down because of complaints against... you.
<jenda> the wiki and the meeting agenda will probably tell you quite a bit.
<jenda> yes, that's true. (that it says that)
<jenda> now if you excuse me, I really need to get ready for the meeting. I can't explain now, sorry adamant1988
<adamant1988> it's fine... i have to get ready for work anyway, but I'll idle here if that's alright with you?
<jenda> of course
<adamant1988> no problem then :)
<jenda> you can also sign up to the mailing list to stay in the picture
<adamant1988> ta-ta
<adamant1988> what do you guys do exactly?
<adamant1988> is this simliar to the linux campaigne?
<jenda> that's to be decided at the meeting.
<coopster> ...there's a meeting agenda?
<jenda> adamant1988: they are our partner
<jenda> coopster: yup, see wiki
* jenda runs
<adamant1988> Ah, I signed up there and made a few suggestions.
<jenda> gotta get ready, sorry
<adamant1988> k
<jenda> where?
<GazzaK> jenda, calm down, it'll be fine :)  have a coffee :)
<jenda> damn good idea :)
<GazzaK> you panicing?
<GazzaK> 1/2 hour now jenda, got that coffee?
<coopster> heh, i hate to be the one that puts jenda over the edge, but there's no meeting agenda on the wiki in the topic, none that i can find at least
<GazzaK> nooo, don't say that
<coopster> adsjsadhh.
<coopster> i dont know what rule there is that says you find something only after stating it's not there, but...
<coopster> nevermind.
<GazzaK> coopster~ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings
<jenda> no.
<jenda> My dad needed help with his new ubuntu.
<jenda> dammit :)
<adamant1988> I wish I could participate in the meeting.  The wiki looks nice, and the Ubuntu magazine thing, I like that idea.
<jenda> coopster: MarketingTeam/Meetings
<adamant1988> If you guys ever need someone who's semi-decent with English for that magazine, just let me know :)
<coopster> yeah, i found it less than 30 seconds after declaring it didnt exist.
<GazzaK> coopster~ lol
<jenda> adamant1988: no worries, there'll be a summary available. Be sure to sign up to the mailing list if you want to stay up to date.
<jenda> GazzaK: you beat me to it ;)
<GazzaK> adamant1988~ nothing stopping you sitting in on the meeting in #ubuntu-meeting is there?
<jenda> nvn
<jenda> *nvm
* jenda = dnd
<adamant1988> yeah, I walk to work gazzak... half-hour walk... starts at 4 o' clock, still have to go to the bank to sort out some issues with my bank statement
<adamant1988> the reason I say it's a shame I can't sit in is I've taken 3 marketing classes, 2 Accounting classes, and 1 economics class .  I feel I could at least generate some useful input...
<GazzaK> join the mailing list then, and look to contribute in the future, work is work, that pays the bills, this is a hobby and doesn't
<adamant1988> I don't have bills to pay really. I'm 17
<GazzaK> lucky you then :)
<GazzaK> so thats what the 1988 stands for then
<GazzaK> I was born in 77 :p
<adamant1988> haha hardly.  While I'm blessed with the gift of youth, I'm tainted with the curse of several mental disorders.
<adamant1988> so I still pay my dues, one way or the other.
<GazzaK> writing is not one of them :)  thank god
<adamant1988> what do you mean?
<GazzaK> adam, where are you based?
<adamant1988> West Virginia.
<GazzaK> I mean you write well
<coopster> type well, anyway
<adamant1988> Yeah, I've been told that haha.  I was talking at 1 year old.
<adamant1988> complete sentances.
<GazzaK> so was I "goo goo" and "gah gah"
<adamant1988> Haha, amazing ^_^.  No my disorders stop at ADD and Bipolar disorder with psychosis.
<GazzaK> ADD is like ADHD isn't it?
<adamant1988> yeah
<adamant1988> But I'm not very hyperactive.
<GazzaK> I've been told I get that, or i'm OCD
<GazzaK> or just too geeky
<adamant1988> I have some OCD tendancies, which is part of why my writing/typing is good.
<coopster> heh, good thing j_nda isn't looking, else we'd all get smacked around for being OT
<adamant1988> There's nothing else going on.
<coopster> ::shrug:: didn't say i understood or agreed
<adamant1988> Rooms that are constantly policed for being OT are either very busy with the topic at hand or die quickly
<coopster> well, as long as no one tells sara, it should be fine
<adamant1988> I can understand being upset about OT if we were in the middle of a conversation that somehow involved the topic at hand, but honestly, nothing else is going on, so who cares.
<_sara> off course
<jenda> _sara: tikal?
<_sara> yeah, I think that sara is better tikal confuses people
<GazzaK> right, i'm away - smoking, before this meeting in 7 min
<adamant1988> is that pronounced like 'tickle'?
<_sara> close enough
<_sara> is the name of the Maya city in the North of Guatemala
<adamant1988> or do you put a heavy emphasis on the 'a' to pronounce it like 'tik-ahl'
<coopster> or is it like 'tye k-ale' ?
<_sara> dependes on who you ask,  the emphasis on the a works for the spanish speaking people, but the other way is better for the indigenous people of guatemala
<adamant1988> aha,  I understand :)
<adamant1988> grrrrr accursed walking.
<jenda> I need a quick hosting of a 18 kB odg file... any volunteers?
<jenda> It's spreadubuntu
<coopster> sure
<MagicFab> jenda, wiki.ubuntu.com
<coopster> or that, either way
<coopster> wiki is probably better
<jenda> coopster: I mailed it to you.
<coopster> k, 1 sec
<jenda> It might not be needed, but it might as well :)
<jenda> two minutes.
<jenda> I s'pose it'll be up to me to open the meeting, eh?
<jenda> ompaul: great ;)
<ompaul> no you have to wait for ntp to say the time ;-)
<dotwaffle> let the meeting be starteth!
<_sara> whoa let not all jump at the same time :)
<dotwaffle> it's a HIVE of activity.
<coopster> jenda: http://crashhosting.com/Spreadubuntu-060628-jenda.odg
<jenda> #ubuntu-meeting everyone
<jenda> coopster: thx
<jenda> ompaul: http://crashhosting.com/Spreadubuntu-060628-jenda.odg
<GazzaK> good meeting jenda
<digitalmouse> not bad jenda, good job
<digitalmouse> dotwaffle, I disagree with your earlier point about PDF being limited as a paper-based format.  PDF was never designed to limited to paper format only.  and there are good ecamples of PDF magazines formatted for screen and print that work quite well.  http://www.tuxmagazine.com comes to mind as a more recent successful example.  and it's their format that I think will allow ubuntu mag to prosper as well.  the website can provid
<digitalmouse> examples*
<dotwaffle> digitalmouse: I'm not saying that it restricts to paper, I'm saying it's so much better to use hypertext in these situations.
<digitalmouse> and pdf supports that, and fairly well.
<Bilange> yes, but paper doenst suport that ;)
<digitalmouse> I can generate pdf documents with embedded link right out of php/mysql.  so that navigation is available for online readers, and people who print it out have the choice of doing it the old fashioned way:  turning-the-pages :-p
<digitalmouse> everyone gets covered that way
<digitalmouse> until we can drag the tree-killers out of the last century :-p
<jenda> dotwaffle: the base format will be hmtl
<jenda> GazzaK, digitalmouse thx ;)
<digitalmouse> the website will be html, yes of course
<jenda> digitalmouse: many people have trouble with pdfs - it should remain an optional DLable version of the mag.
<digitalmouse> absolutely, that was the plan from as far back as 6 months ago when I first joined the mag project.  grr... why was none of this known?  the tech aspect had already been discussed at one point.  all that was needed was content
<digitalmouse> and to decide on who wrote that content, as well as who edited it
<jenda> digitalmouse: perhaps because the forum is down and all that stuff with it.
<jenda> However, I wanted to comment on your comment in #ubuntu-meeting.
<digitalmouse> luckily my head still works :-p
<jenda> Noone discussed your work because it just wasn't the topic - I asked tikal to share the active supporters, and I didn't catch her response, if there was one.
<jenda> I know you were active there, and appreciate it ;)
<digitalmouse> jenda- no matter now.  these things can be tweaked via the wiki.. there is no-one else except you, dot and myself to discuss about it.  and that leaves all the other people who were at the meeting (I believe they are pretty much all gone by now)
<jenda> yep. But please discuss all tech issues with sara, and I believe she'll be announcing a relevant meeting soon.
<digitalmouse> I'm not trying to throw up a 'what about me?' sign, just that much of the tech and content ideas have already been discussed and no-one here seems to be aware of that
<digitalmouse> it's like you guys are practically starting from scratch again, and that *is* a bit frustrating
<digitalmouse> hopefully we can get some part of the old forums back so that we have it for archival content
<jenda> digitalmouse: not at all - I think sara should be aware of what we have.
<digitalmouse> hopefully.
<jenda> digitalmouse: I have the sql of the forum from a week ago ;)
<jenda> I'll be working on making it accessible.
<digitalmouse> complete?
<jenda> I think so. I was admin very briefly and did a backup.
<digitalmouse> if you need help, holler- I can probably suck it into a phpBB base if you need it
<jenda> I might ;)
<digitalmouse> sounds like a plan... ok, the girlfriend is barking at me to come to bed, so I guess I ought to bow out of here... again, good job jenda.. later folks!  stay outta trouble
<jenda> lator
* digitalmouse uploads himself back to the net...
<jenda> hello Gary
<Gary> argh, it's used the wrong nick! :)
* jenda wonders who Gary is ;)
<GazzaK> thats better
<GazzaK> damn ghosty
<jenda> ah ;)
<darkmatter_> erp???
<jenda> darkmatter_: you weren't at the meeting!
<darkmatter_> yeah... was fighting with evil vmware
<darkmatter_> :(
<darkmatter_> and then fell asleep at the wheel <_<
<GazzaK> d'oh
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> no worries.
<jenda> working on the minute at this very moment.
<jenda> allo sara_
<sara_> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-06-29
<coopster> jenda: Am i to assume that it's now an unknown amount of time before there is a site to make live, or is it still just a few days out?
<jenda> coopster: make that unknown.
<jenda> But we are moving.
<jenda> unfortunately, I'll be out for two weeks starting tomorrow - I'll try getting design proposals out.
<jenda> Can you keep that uploaded for two weeks? I'd send out a request on the mailing list.
<coopster> oh sure, i'll keep that file up there indefinitely, it's small enough
<jenda> OK, thanks
<coopster> hrmm, so was anything actually put into action as of that meeting?
<coopster> it seems like much was discussed, and then set aside
<coopster> (not to speak badly of the meeting, just wondering if i missed something)
<jenda> coopster: I'm working on the minute now, I'll link you to it when it's done.
<jenda> I think a lot was set there.
<Bilange> oww. ;P
<coopster> ?
<jenda> ooooh... feels strange to forcefully remove Mako from the team member list ;)
* jenda likes the destruction...
<bimberi> :)
<bimberi> jenda: well, now that you've got through the membership process - no worries! :)
<jenda> I'm a little worried, but I have a decent meeting log to back up my actions ;)
<jenda> "At the Marketing Team IRC meeting, it has been decided that the over-bloated list of members has to be pruned radically. Therefore, every single member will be deactivated and will only be activated if they ping one of the admins. The inactive members will be removed in the middle of July."
<jenda> That's the notice I put with the removals...
<jsgotangco> nahh its alright
* bimberi gives a thumbs up
<bimberi> jenda: don't worry.  Is sabdfl there?  Has be been active?  Give him the boot too if not!
<bimberi> :)
<jenda> Aww, he isn't on there ;)
<jsgotangco> yeah
<bimberi> although he, of course, is the projects biggest marketing asset
<jenda> BTW: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2006-06-28
<bimberi> *project's
<jenda> True ;)
<jenda> jsgotangco: speaking of which, I removed you too.
<jenda> Should I consider your presence here activity? ;)
<jsgotangco> jenda: yep thanks!
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> =)
<jenda> okey dokey, you're back up
<jenda> Down to 18 members :)
<jenda> I only left those who were present at the meeting or wanted to come but couldn't make it.
<jenda> damn, there is no such thing as removing a member completely.
<jenda> Oh
<jenda> my
<jenda> god...
<jenda> 58 messages in my inbox since five minutes ago :-D
<jenda> I'm sure Corey will love this :D :D
<jenda> Launchpad membership status change notifications :D
* bimberi checks and he's still there
<jenda> yep
<bimberi> wha? "Ubuntero: Not Yet."  But I've signed.
<jenda> new version, bimberi
<bimberi> ah, kk
* bimberi gets to work on that
* jenda dies of exhaustion
<jenda> good night folks
<bimberi> nn jenda - well done!
<jenda> thanks ;)
<jenda> but wait...
<jenda> I'm looking for a detective for hire ;)
<jenda> I have a list of names from the wiki member list... and I need email addys associated with them.
<jenda> ooh... 26 of them.
<jenda> No volunteers?
<jenda> OK, I'll do it tomorrow ;)
<jenda> If anyone appears later on who'd like to take it up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16724
* jenda gone
<dotwaffle> jenda: I'll have a go, but I can't guarantee anything.
* bimberi has found one - Arlen Cuss - and will email jenda with the address
<jenda> thx :)
<jenda> I actually got out of bed though ;)
<jenda> night
<dotwaffle> night
* dotwaffle has 5 and running with it ;)
<bimberi> dotwaffle: kk - i've also got Mauricio Hernandez but will stop for now
<jenda> that wasn't intentional ;)
<dotwaffle> jenda-away: YOU'VE GOT MAIL!
<Rinchen> anyone on who can add me back to launchpad?
<nixternal> lol...jenda gotcha?
<nixternal> i think it is just jenda and cory who are admins...you should be able to rejoin the team however
<Rinchen> yeah, I just flamed the list
<Rinchen> btw, new photos from my Ubuntu presentation tonight. Went very well :-)
<nixternal> link???
<Rinchen> sure one sec
* ormiret thinks more flames are appropraite here
<nixternal> good to hear it went well...im in the process of working on a setup for an upcoming show in Chicago land area
<Rinchen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColoradoTeam/Photos
<Rinchen> seems that I'm the only not camera shy
<nixternal> sweet
<nixternal> lol
<Rinchen> omg...sorry off topic...just got this from my ISP:  http://www.cowabduction.com/
<nixternal> good pics Joey
<nixternal> hahahahhaha
<Madpilot> cool URL :)
<Madpilot> so who do I have to poke to get my LP status changed again for the Marketing Team?
<nixternal> i have sent that cow flying
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> oh wow...poke the fearless leader himself or your bro ;)
<Rinchen> Get in line Mad... :-)
<Madpilot> ah right, I forgot that Corey was technically owner of the team :)
<nixternal> yup
<Rinchen> Him or Jenda
<Rinchen> Jenda will be on in about 2-3 hours
<mgalvin> Rinchen:  hahaha!
<nixternal> John Lambrechts also...goes by chicagocubs i think
<nixternal> ^^ he is another admin
<Rinchen> Matt.. I'm guessing that was for the cows and not the Loco Pics or my Marketing flame :-)
<Rinchen> although a bald guy with a belly presenting can be quite amusing
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> looked like a good turnout...i like to see that, as it makes me hopefull on getting the Ubuntu Chicago team running now
<nixternal> we are still very infant in our stages..however I have had a few outstanding hopefulls chime in with information
<Rinchen> yeah, only got a few of the room
<Rinchen> So, for you loggers, here is quote of the day from LOLUG:
<Rinchen> Paul, the LOLUG leader said "I think we should disband and join Joey's group."
* Rinchen laughs.
<nixternal> hehe
<JoeyStanford> I just looked at him with my mouth open
<JoeyStanford> I had already given the speach of 'we're not here to replace LUGs'
<nixternal> that is what im worried about
<JoeyStanford> and the darn FEDORA guys were egging him on! "Yeah...let's do it! I'm switching tonight."
<nixternal> there are 2 somewhat defined lugs, and i don't want to replace them..i just want to have a couple Ubuntu Chicago reps in place there
<nixternal> here in chicago, it seems everyone is part of Uniforums..which is a paid membership..but they have outstanding speakers and presentations
<JoeyStanford> You might very well find that you fill such a huge hole that you'll become the largest group
<nixternal> im working on that little by little
<nixternal> im hoping to become a decent size group...if i can get 10 hopefulls in the next couple of weeks, i will be happy
<nixternal> i have 4 to 5 right now
<nixternal> but like i said, this just started in the past 2 days
* JoeyStanford ponders whether he can put Ubuntu symbols on those cows and claim the aliens are Microsoft.
<nixternal> lol
<JoeyStanford> apt-get moo
<nixternal> gahahah
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install moo
<nixternal> that is the mooltiverse repository i believe
<JoeyStanford> hehe...aside from the slice and dice on the users list, the minutes from the marketing meeting today sound like it went very well
<nixternal> it was long and hard fought...but not bad for a first meeting
<nixternal> it was a little to edgy yet...i figure after a meeting or 2, it will calm down and run smooth
<nixternal> can't be telling people to hush and stop it when giving their 2 cents...going offtopic is one thing
<Bilange> im not sure, but I thought the points was really quickly debated... is it only me?
<JoeyStanford> yeah, I have that problem with my current client. If I could just get them on topic life would be great
<bimberi> Bilange: i thought so too
<nixternal> you are right Bilange
<nixternal> it was good for a first meeting..however i think most of the stuff could have and should have been debated in here
<Bilange> granted, the meeting lasted 1.5 hours at that speed, imagine if we let everyone speak :S
<nixternal> it runs smooth when you have one person introduce the agenda...and then call on a person to give 2 or 3 quick lines on it..then onto the next person...and on to the next...after the meeting..then you can debate the "Minutes"
<nixternal> that will make a meeting run smooth and quick..and makes a great outline for minutes to be applied at a later date
<ormiret> is there a log of the meeting?
<Bilange> ormiret, i can provide on, I was logging
<Bilange> one*
<bimberi> people need to be able to respond to the points made immediately, ask questions, make counter-arguments
<bimberi> ormiret: there's the official logs.  sec...
<bimberi> ormiret: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2006-06-28.html
<bimberi> note that there is an edubuntu meeting that occurred earlier
<ormiret> thanks
<Bilange> thank god someome else was logging... my logging didnt work :(
<bimberi> ormiret: yw :) - scroll down to 09:00
<Madpilot> Bilange, ubuntu-meeting is always logged - that's one of the main reasons to hold the various meetings there :)
* bimberi spies ubuntulog here too
<bimberi> Madpilot: thanks for deleting that Customisations/Australia page for me :)
<Bilange> Madpilot, I didnt know the official URL :)
<Madpilot> bimberi, np - if you're a member of WikiTeam, you should have delete/rename privs soon, btw
<bimberi> Madpilot: ah, kk.  No not a member at this stage.
<Madpilot> https://launchpad.net/people/wikiteam <-- bimberi - just look for the "Join This Team" link, you'll be approved in a day or two
<bimberi> Madpilot: cheers
<Bilange> Madpilot, are you actually a wiki team member ?
<Madpilot> I am, yeah - DocTeam too
<Bilange> I have a silly question: how come, when editing a wiki page under CategoryHomePage, everytime someone edits a page people gets notified of the changes?
<Bilange> err, PersonalHomepage? forgot the actual name
<nixternal> unsubscribe if you don't want to be notified
<nixternal> it is setup in your user prefs to be subcribed on pages you edit
<Madpilot> Bilange, there are some insane people who are subscribed to the *entire* wiki
<Bilange> my point is quite the other way around: im not sure if people I dont know is really that interested in my page's modification
<Madpilot> there are at least a couple of people who're sub'd to the whole thing, personal pages included.
<Bilange> I guess they want to reach their gmail space limit :)
<Madpilot> something like that
<Madpilot> or stress-test their home email server & filters :)
<Bilange> or just like spam. :P
<JoeyStanford> That boy is like clock-work. Alarm goes off and he's on the computer.
<nixternal> lol
<JoeyStanford> bbibih
<Madpilot> there - got all the various IRC wiki pages back where they belong
<Madpilot> gah, sorry, wrong channel :)
<Rinchen> It sounded productive thought Mad :-)
<Rinchen> ch/thought/though/
<Madpilot> repairing stuff things have done to the Ubuntu wikis - gah
<Madpilot> s/things/people... oops ;)
<Rinchen> hehe yeah. I was out fixing a few public things today.
<Rinchen> mostly formatting errors
<Rinchen> http://www.klearconnect.com/fcgi-bin/image-scale.fcgi?i=1830&w=500&h=500
<damned> morning all
<Rinchen> greets
<Rinchen> er
<Rinchen> Privet
<Rinchen> Kak dela?
<Rinchen> I'll take the reply as ochin harisho, spaciba....  and with that, I'm off to bed! :-) Cheerio
<jenda> Good morning.
<jenda> Madpilot: I take that as a "I'll be a good marketing team member" - right?
<Madpilot> hi jenda
<Madpilot> guess so ;)
<jenda> Alrighty
<jenda> Hmm... Rinchen wanted that too...
<jenda> I guess that's good enough.
<jenda> But I have no idea what his name is.
<Madpilot>  /whowas got me "[Rinchen]  (n=Rinchen@unaffiliated/rescue): Hi, I'm Joey!"
<jenda> Could be Joey Stanford
<jenda> too bad his IP dunn't show anymore - JS had @stan4d.net
<jenda> dotwaffle: WOW - thanks for the email hunting, you did a great job.
<jenda> bimberi: and thanks to you too ;)
<jenda> hello NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> hello jenda
<NickGarvey> nice to meet you :)
<bimberi> jenda: np ;)
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> nixternal: I have a job for you :)
<bimberi> jenda: if it helps, there was a "--- Rinchen is now known as JoeyStanford" earlier
* nixternal runs and hides
* nixternal is knee deep in wikiwiki
<jenda> BTW, is the marketing team contact person allowed to 'assign jobs'?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> bimberi: it does
* bimberi has seen nixternal's ubuntu-doc posts
<jenda> nixternal: I think the MT needs a wiki admin.
<nixternal> uh oh
* jenda too
<nixternal> what is wiki?
<nixternal> ;)
<bimberi> lol
<nixternal> isn't that a character on star wars?
<jenda> Isn't it amazing how https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam looks in no way like http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/ ?
<nixternal> actually wiki is illegal in the US
<jenda> I want the MT's wikipages to rock - because they are now a partial replacement for the forum.
<nixternal> i can work on something i think
<NickGarvey> not planning on bringing the forums back up?
<jenda> And this one is also worth noting, although you won't understand a word it says http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Konferen%C4%8Dn%C3%AD_m%C3%ADstnost_na_Jabberu
<jenda> NickGarvey: nope
<nixternal> don't know how much trickin' out you can do to a wiki..but i sure can try ;)
<jenda> Was decided in yesterdays meeting
<jenda> nixternal: not much ;) I did those contents boxes by copy/pasting from the Czech wiki.
<jenda> nixternal: there's no rush, though.
<NickGarvey> you should update the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam, it has a link to the forums under brainstorming
<nixternal> hehe...i like um though
<NickGarvey> I don't have an account though
<jenda> NickGarvey: thx
<NickGarvey> :)
* nixternal adds MT wiki to the infmous ToDo list ;)
<bimberi> re trickin' - someone in my LocoTeam was able to get the team logo as a watermark to the Table of Contents - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/
<nixternal> jenda: give me a date you would like to see it completed?...ASAP?
<jenda> June 10
<jenda> good enough?
<nixternal> haha ya
<nixternal> i gotcha on that
<nixternal> that will be top of the list for tomorrow work...well really like work to start in 8 hours  ;)
<jenda> bimberi: OMFG I want that guy on the team NOW
<NickGarvey> heh
<jenda> (Do I sound a bit like Steve Ballmer?)
<jenda> bimberi: That was a joke ;)
<nixternal> ahh thats easy stuff there ;)
<jenda> nixternal: thanks
<KenSentMe> Good morning people
<jenda> morn, KenSentMe
<nixternal> np jenda..added to my list..and i will begin work on it first thing tomorrow...gave myself 24 hours for a kick a$$ wiki ;)
<KenSentMe> jenda: looks like you had a good and productive meeting yesterday
<nixternal> moins KenSentMe
<jenda> :)
<jenda> KenSentMe: yes, please do check out the minute - it's easily accessible from the main wikipage.
<KenSentMe> jenda: i've read the whole meeting in the past 15 minutes
<jenda> ;)
<nixternal> we need an Ubuntu MarketingTeam Logo!!!
<KenSentMe> My irc never closes, so i can always check back what is said
* nixternal is no good at graphics...so don't ask ;)
<Madpilot> nixternal, I did a logo for Ubuntu Canada Locoteam - if anyone has some ideas, I'll see what I can do for Marketing
* KenSentMe isn't either, he can't even think how his own logo should look like
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> Madpilot: at this time i would like to refer you to mr. a-jenda himeself ;)
<Madpilot> heh
<nixternal> and remove the checksum wiki that was nabbed from wikipedia ;)
<bimberi> jenda: lol, just thought it might help
<nixternal> oh ya...i remember the CA logo now..the maple leaves...i like that
<bimberi> Marketing Team logo - something else to ask the artwork team perhaps
<jenda> I'll try to think of something. The logo is just a fun bit, I wouldn't press it too much.
<nixternal> artwork team == strapped down hardcore right now
<jenda> Got something... gimme a sec.
<nixternal> i could try and ask kwwii for a favor...but i don't know
<bimberi> hmmk
* bimberi knows klepas
<bimberi> (go to the same LUG)
<NickGarvey> usalug is where the cool kids are
<NickGarvey> :)
<jenda> oik guys, how's something of this sort as a MT logo: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24719
<jenda> (the form needs work, of course - I meant the general concept)
<nixternal> what are you pointing at?..the theme itself?
<nixternal> hmmm...the globe thing and colors..i might no someone who can do that..actually another website i work for...we had a logo similar to that at one time
<nixternal> and the guy who runs the site did the logo..i forgot he is graphically inclined too
<nixternal> pinging him now
<jenda> I think the MT is all about the world ;)
<nixternal> exactly
<nixternal> and the ubuntu globe he did was awesome
<jenda> great
<nixternal> now if he would only answer his ping
* bimberi wonders which half of the world will be shown
<nixternal> bimberi: that is the hard part..but with ubuntu i think the continent of africa
<nixternal> since that is where it's origin is
<nixternal> plus nobody can get mad using that analogy on why this country or that country was shown
<bimberi> yes, that seems to be a plausible explanation - for my fellow pedants :P
<jenda> agreed ;)
<jenda> or we can have it rotate :-D
<jsgotangco> jenda: do you sleep?
<jsgotangco> =)
<nixternal> haha
<bimberi> now _that_ would be trickn'
<nixternal> there ^^
* imbrandon looks up * 
<nixternal> jenda: meet imbrandon...a buntu developer
<nixternal> and the guy with the amazing globe i told you about
<imbrandon> me and jenda have met ;)
<jenda> indeed ;)
<jenda> hello imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya jendasup ?
<nixternal> everyone knows jenda cuz he gets on their.....well you know ;)
<jenda> nixternal: exactly, was just gonna point it out
<nixternal> puts people in line, and gives them alot of work ;)
<jenda> But I believe this is my first with imbrandon
<imbrandon> lol nixternal was a tad vague? you just want my graphics or want me to whip up a html template ? or ummm
<bimberi> nixternal: lol
<nixternal> graphics imbrandon
<jenda> as in - the first thing I might be bothering about ;)
<imbrandon> hehe
<jenda> imbrandon: well, we just had the idea of having a MT logo
<nixternal> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24719  <-- that kind of look globe wise
<jenda> and a globe showing africa surrounded by an Ubuntu logo would be nice :)
<nixternal> which is why i thought of our original globe look on buntudot
<imbrandon> kk jenda hold on lemme dig up what i had on buntudot.org first and you tell me where we go from here
<imbrandon> gimme just one sec to get outa my edgy chroot
<NickGarvey> I am a 15 year old with limited funds, what is the best way I can help support ubuntu?
<imbrandon> doc's
<NickGarvey> write documentation?
<imbrandon> yup ;)
<jenda> NickGarvey: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<NickGarvey> I should learn wiki formatting then
<jenda> have a look at that.
<NickGarvey> thank you very much
<jenda> Yes, moinmoin is good to know
<jenda> No one needs $$$ to support Ubuntu ;)
<imbrandon> gah jenda i have deleted it off the server , one minute while i look in my hdd backups
<jenda> OK
<adamant1988> hello all
<Sum2> morning all, quick question - how do I join the marketing mailing list?
<imbrandon> lists.ubuntu.com
<Sum2> thanks imbrandon
<imbrandon> hrm jenda i dont seem to even have a screenshot or backup of it, but it was simple enough to make i can redo it later tonight
<imbrandon> nixternal, you dont happen to have a copy do you ?
<jenda> imbrandon: I'm leaving tonight for almost two weeks, but nixternal will be in charge of the MT wiki, so you can hand it to him.
<nixternal> yellow
<imbrandon> ok
<nixternal> no imbrandon i don't have a copy
<imbrandon> np i'll just redo it and let nixternal repost it i guess
<imbrandon> it was a 10 minute job ( well for me but i love graphics ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> work foo
<nixternal> i have one eye open cuz im exhausted
* Sum2 heads off to work too.
<Sum2> bye all, thanks!
<jenda> imbrandon: Don't say that too loud in here. I might remember it for later and then you'll never get rid of me.
<imbrandon> ;)
<jenda> Wasn't a joke.
<jenda> :)
<imbrandon> np just grab me from #kubuntu-devel or #buntudot ;)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> oh imbrandon you are in for it now
* nixternal pulls out jenda's leash..here boy
<nixternal> if not you are in trouble ;)
<imbrandon> heh
* jenda barks
<nixternal> that's his good quality though, as it does get work done in here...haha and the barks
<imbrandon> jenda, i dont wish to be on the MT right now got alot of other stuff on my plate but if you need graphic , code , or website stuff let me know i'll be happy to lend a hand ;)
<nixternal> just check out the CC when he went for Ubuntu Membership...we owned the CC..they had no choice, cuz they feared him
<imbrandon> nixternal, i was there cheering jenda on , rember
<jenda> imbrandon: I will be needing that all the time. Spreadubuntu is waiting for design proposals, the magazine needs graphics.. etc :)
<imbrandon> today is not the first meeting of us ;)
<Madpilot> night all
<nixternal> \o/ \o/ \o/
<nixternal> that sounds like a great idea actually
<jenda> imbrandon: actually, the mag can probably cater for itself now.
* nixternal slams head on keyboard
<jenda> hm?
<imbrandon> ok np, like i said i'm a code monkey at heart so just poke me in #kubuntu-devel but i'm decient at graphic and web stuff ( as thats what i do for a living ;P )
<nixternal> thanks imbrandon for the help on that one
<imbrandon> ok back to work for me ....
<nixternal> i guess thats what you get for making me test your code
<imbrandon> lol
<jenda> hehe ;)
<nixternal> g'nite all
<nixternal> jenda..you gonna be on the ol' email while you are out...or do we gotta snail mail ya ?
<nixternal> ;)
<jenda> prolly snail mail ;)
<nixternal> hahaha
<jenda> I"ll be flood-eed when I get back :(
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> so you are going to be afk from here then for 2 weeks?  no irc, no email, no wiki, no jenda
<jenda> probably
<jenda> I might drop in for a day in the middle of it.
<nixternal> ok...are you going to send out an email to give some ideas of what you would like to see completed while you are gone?
<nixternal> i should have the wiki done fairly quick
<jenda> nixternal: whoa :)
<nixternal> i will do most of the wiki editing local on my server, and then up it to wiki
<jenda> I won't be sending any emails of the sort, really - It would be very bossy :)
<nixternal> lol
<jenda> OK
<jenda> I think everyone know what the have to do... except perhaps the SU thing...
<nixternal> i don't think it is bossy...just kind of like..hey im gonna be gone...it would be nice maybe if some of these items could be tended too
<jenda> yeah, I'll send out an email asking for design proposals.
<jenda> Remember, the MT doesn't have a leader.
<nixternal> gotta crack that whip ;)
<nixternal> i know it doesn't have a leader, but a director it needs
<nixternal> even though i will still refer to you as the fearless leader
<jenda> gah
<nixternal> haha
<adamant1988> how was the meeting jenda?
<jenda> it was great
<jenda> I got flamed a bit on the mailing list now, I see :)
<jenda> adamant1988: check the minute on the wiki
<nixternal> jenda: if you need anything done or looked over or anything...feel free to message me, email me, whatever...im available to help you out while gone ;)
<nixternal> nixternal at gmail dot com
<jenda> nixternal: abotu the wiki: the project specific pages need to be linked to.
<jenda> gothcha
<jenda> y'all know my email addy since the meeting :)
<nixternal> no problem..and we decided to move all that under /MarketingTeam/ correct?
<jenda> correct
<nixternal> cool..no problem then
<nixternal> i will crack the whip however on imbrandon on the images..as we work together in devel and buntudot...so i will get that out of him ;)
<nixternal> im off to never never land now...so you have a good trip jenda, and we shall cya when you get back
<nixternal> g'nite for real this time ;)
<jenda> gnigth, nixternal
<jenda> hello matthewrevell
<ormiret> jenda: ddin't mean it as a flame, I just dislike the meassage that it sends when you remove people
<jenda> ormiret: Robert?
<jenda> No worries
<ormiret> aye
<jenda> I don't mind a flame :)
<jenda> Just kidding
<jenda> I really believe it was necessary for the list of members to have any value at all.
<matthewrevell> jenda: Hi
<jenda> It does to me now - because I know that I've seen every single one of those people around, no matter how many times I re-check that fact, and it's still 20 people
<jenda> 20 volunteer team members with active interest is a lot to work with.
<jenda> And my enigmail is screwed up. Darn.
<ormiret> I think it would have been better to make the list of people doing something somewhere else, removing people runs the risk of making them leave where they might have contributed in the future as it becomes more apparent that there is something to contribute to
<jenda> ormiret: however... it has been decided on the meeting, and everyone present agreed, which includes two of the three admins of the LP team. I decide to do that all on my own.
<jenda> ormiret: they aren't removed, they are deactivated.
<jenda> Each of them recieved a notice like...
<ormiret> jenda: was more the message it sends that I was worried about
<jenda> At the Marketing Team IRC meeting, it has been decided that the over-bloated list of members has to be pruned radically. Therefore, every single member will be deactivated and will only be activated if they ping one of the admins. The inactive members will be removed in the middle of July.
<jenda> </quote>
<ormiret> and the descision at the meeting is another thing I didn't like, it excludes the people who couldn't make the meeting from the descision making process
* ormiret will stop complaining eventually...
<jenda> Mind you, I found out since then that you can't remove them from the inactive list.
<jenda> ormiret: all the people who have been recently interested in the team have been at the meeting, with about 3 or 6 exceptions...
<ormiret> jenda: ignoring people who haven't been recently active is a great way to avoid increasing the number of active people
<jenda> Note: I doubt people such as mako or robitaille will be offended by such a move, there aren't many inexperienced people on that list.
<jenda> ormiret: gah :)
<ormiret> :)
<jenda> ormiret: Those who were active during the past two months were, and those who haven't, haven't been active for over 6 months or more.
<jenda> That is a long enough time to be considered officially dead...
<jenda> not
<jenda> but it's long enough to remind them that they are 'members'.
<jenda> Being a member is no official status, it's just there to show who is interested in the team and who isn't - not who was interested last year.
<jenda> Hello silbs
<jenda> silbs: You might want to check out the minute of the meeting, yesterday: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings/Minutes/2006-06-28
<ormiret> jenda: I think it would have been better to get in touch with incative people saying "We want to clean up this list, if you're not interested anymore, please remove yourself"
<jenda> ormiret: well, that's kind of difficult with people who are no longer reachable.
<ormiret> rather than removing them, cause I think that sends the meassage of "You haven't done anything recently so we're kicking you out"
<jenda> As the message above says - all you need to do to be reactivated is "ping one of the admins"
<jenda> That doesn't hurt anyone, IMO
<ormiret> doesn't everybody in launchpad have an email address there?
<ormiret> But this is already in the past - more importantly now is coming up with a way to make descisions including the mailing list as well as IRC so that I could have expressed my disagreement before you deactivated peoeple.
<jenda> We have also decided on the meeting that the most important decisions will be posted and made on the ML
<ormiret> jenda: yeah I did think it was funny to decide to include the mailing list in amking descisions without consulting the mailing list :)
<jenda> meh :)
<jenda> ormiret: who else but the poeple who are currently interested in sweating some serious marketing work should decide where and how they will communicate?
<jenda> The mailing list was consulted by inviting to the meeting.
<jenda> Missing meetings is an inevitable thing, unfortunately, and there's not much anyone can do about it.
<jenda> I had many things I could've been doing other than that meeting you know ;) (starting with a class reunion which I skipped, ending with sleep which I postponed till 2 or 3 AM)
<ormiret> jenda: I agree descisions should be made by people doing the work, but I think more of an effort needs to be made to include more people in the discussions to try and convince them to do work.
<ormiret> a core group deciding everything and doing all the work isn't helpful for expanding the team
<jenda> sorry, ormiret, I don't have the feeling there is a core group deciding everything.
<jenda> Anyone could have come to that meeting and raised objections.
<ormiret> jenda: this isn't an attack on you, I am trying to help find ways to get more people interested and working (even if they aren't willing to give up sleep to make it to meetings)
<jenda> And all objections were heeded, I believe.
<jenda> Not taken as an attack :)
<ormiret> leaving the door open isn't enough to get people to come in, we have to make an effort to attract them
<jenda> ormiret: I did a huge marketing for marketing campaign two months ago, attracting over 100 people to the MT forum (which is non-existent now).
<jenda> And 20 or more active people on the team is enough for me to move to other priorities. There used to be, however, the Ubuntu People project of the MT, which took care of the communications, including drafting new members. If you wish to do something of the sort - it will be appreciated.
<jenda> BTW - you're very welcome to join the team :)
<ormiret> jenda: I'm talking more about having the decision making process open to contribution from lurkers to try and convince them to speak up. The descision to deactivate people who you haven't heard from recently coupled with the way the descision was made without any discussion really reflects badly on how open the team is to people who aren't all that commited
<jenda> I doubt you could say fairly that it was done without discussion.
<ormiret> I don't think we need another forum to solve this, rather to actually discuss things more and invite input from everybody before making descisions
<jenda> Besides, there is no value in that list of 70 people we had there.
<ormiret> There was no discussion on the ML - it was metioned in the meeting summary and then done
<jenda> Really, there isn't.
<jenda> yes, but you brought up discussion - I admit, too late.
<jsgotangco> can't we just move along since its done already and be more productive instead of raising issues that won't fix anything
<jenda> thank you jsgotangco :)
<ormiret> I'm not saying there is, but removing people risks them taking umbrage and leaving when they might have contributed in the future if we left them alone
<jenda> ormiret: not really a loss if they haven't said a word in a year. And judging by the reactions I'm getting, no one takes it badly (Apart from Joey Stanford, who has already been offput by the Pearl Harbour CC Meeting two days ago (which I barely made))
<ormiret> I agree that we shoudl probably move on, but I want to make it clear that I really disagree with the way this was done in the hopes that we can be more inclusive in discussions in the future
<jenda> If any person leaves as a result while wanting to continue participating, I'll take it as my personal responsibility to get them back.
<jsgotangco> an LP team can be really powerful given enough rights so sometimes open teams aren't that favourable
<ormiret> I'm more woried about the people who take umbrage and leave without saying anything
<jenda> Nothing we can do about them now.
<jenda> Sorry to all such.
<jsgotangco> tell me how bad was the deactivation notice
<jenda> I pasted it a while ago
<jenda> 38 minutes back
<jsgotangco> anyway its a pretty inactive team so cleaning it up makes sense as well
<jsgotangco> jenda: you can probably create a new team that is open though
<jenda> As in - MT supporters and MT core?
<jsgotangco> that's what we did in edubuntu
<jenda> hm... I think that would seem elitist and exclusive
<jsgotangco> we had an old edubuntu team that was moderated but accepted at will
<jsgotangco> and we now have an edubuntu-members team where members are approved by the council
<jsgotangco> the old edubuntu team became open to anyone who wants to join it
<jenda> OK, that could be considered.
<jenda> We actually have a makeshift counciel - the project leaders.
<jenda> *council
<jenda> Lemme make an ad-notice to the ubuntu offtopic channels to draft people who are interested. That never hurts :)
<jenda> Nah, can't do that yet. Will do once the wiki is in working order.
<jenda> matthewrevell: don't highjack threads in the mailing list :) Change the 'subject' accordingly.
<matthewrevell> jenda: eh?
<matthewrevell> What I've hijacked?
<jenda> I meant the meeting thread, it wasn't related to the meeting anymore, really. Just for future reference.
<matthewrevell> jenda: You mean my post that was about using the mailing list to discuss things before the meetings? It's directly related to what we discussed in the meeting.
<jenda> It was directly related to what we discussed in the meeting, but not the meeting itself. In the same manner, we could discuss just about anything in that thread just because it was discussed at the meeting.
<jenda> which would make a mess, wouldn't it?
<matthewrevell> Not sure I agree. The thread is about the meeting, people expressed a disatisfaction with the way the decisions were made in the meeting and I responded to that.
<matthewrevell> Threads going off-topic can be a problem but there has to be some wriggle room
<silbs> jenda, jsgotangco: the approval of members in edubuntu is a privilege granted by the CC to edubuntu because edubuntu has a well functioning community, good team leadership, etc.
<silbs> the marketing team is too young to do that right now, and it's not necessary
<jsgotangco> ahh k
<silbs> the CC grants membership, I think it's premature to talk about the marketing team adding another layer there
<jsgotangco> yeah
<silbs> as teams mature, the teams are obviously in a better position to know who is contributing. So the CC delegates the rights to grant membership to a sub-council of sorts. That happens now for edubuntu, and kubuntu, will start to happen for the forums
<silbs> next are the art and doc team
<silbs> the marketing team will be able to do that in time too, but needs to establish itself a bit more before the CC will grant that
<jenda> silbs: agreed - we didn't plan to do that just yet.
<jenda> (and haven't decided if we even want to at all - I don't think we do)
<jsgotangco> well it is too early for sure =)
<silbs> jenda: okay, I may have misunderstood. From the email and this discussion I thought you were moving towards an approval process for team members. I think the team should be open to anyone and everyone, whether or not they actively participate.  The core, active people will become readily identifiable over time.
<jenda> silbs: Yes, it is open to anyone and everyone. We have, however, pruned the list and keep it moderated to prevent bloating again.
<jenda> Membership is granted for being interested, no more, no less.
<jenda> silbs: would you have a second to discuss the mailing list?
<jenda> matthewrevell: damn :) sorry for triple post there :)
<matthewrevell> jenda: No probs :)
<jenda> eft! I'll never get used to that default setting, another one coming, matthewrevell, sorry :(
<matthewrevell> :)
<jsgotangco> if you use LP to file bugs what will you file it against with?
<jsgotangco> i dunno it'll only add noise to the bug tracker
<matthewrevell> jsgotangco: Fair point that we can't file it against a package.
<matthewrevell> Not sure about noise, which is why I asked the list. I'm not a dev and I don't do bug triage, so I don't know what would be considered unhelpful.
<matthewrevell> Thinking about it, it may not be the best way to handle things. Is there an alternative, within Launchpad, that would help us track work, be visible to the community, etc?
<jenda> If there isn't, there should be.
<matthewrevell> jenda: Yeah, it would certainly help non-code related activity. I'll look into it.
<jenda> There are many things that aren't directly coding - eg. translation has a great integration in LP.
<jsgotangco> create specs even
<matthewrevell> jsgotangco: cool :) Thanks.
<hybrid> pretty well, insomniac, but well, yourself?
* hybrid kicks irssi split screens
<Kamping_Kaiser> and HEP!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ping marketing.team
<matthewrevell> hi :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> have a look at http://shenki.homeip.net/ubuntu-au and then http://shenki.homeip.net/ubuntu-au/add for what one of the Ubuntu-au team roughed up last night for our meetings, based on the marketing teams table
<Kamping_Kaiser> and dont use the 'add' bit - you cant remove yet ;P
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: rather nice ;)
<jenda> Perhaps the table could be pacified a bit.
<jenda> (as in even width columns etc.)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, he did it in about 30-60 min last night. i thought it might be interesting to $people :)
<jenda> very, very.
<matthewrevell> Kamping_Kaiser: Yeah, nice. Much easier to have a script than manually edit the wiki.
<jenda> Yes - except hours seem to be much more relevant on an international team than days
<matthewrevell> jenda: Easily fixed, though, I'd have thought.
<jenda> Of course.
<matthewrevell> s/fixed/altered
<jenda> just a remark ;)
<matthewrevell> Yeah :)
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm noting that down. I'll forward it to our wiki manager...
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, cool. just warn them its a home adsl link, so it may not be fast or always up :)
* jenda aims a piece of garbage at nixternal
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: could we have/use/modify the source of that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, pm him directly, hes 'shenki'
<jenda> k
<matthewrevell> jenda: Quick OT - whereabouts are you in Czechia?
<jenda> Abouts in Prague
<matthewrevell> ah. I visited Prague and a place called Nov Mesto nad Metuj back in 2001
<matthewrevell> loved the place
<jenda> That's a very nice town, really.
<matthewrevell> Yeah, I  enjoyed it there.
<matthewrevell> I came for Sylvestre (spelling?)
<matthewrevell> biab
<digitalmouse> greetings programs!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ak. um. jenda, i think your next meeting time is wrong - 1st of january ;)
<jenda> yes, it's an arbitrary time.
<jenda> was gonna put 0 0 0 0, but seemed wrong.
<Kamping_Kaiser> threw me right out ;)
<jenda> wow - no mail in the last ten minutes.
* jenda goes celebrate.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<jenda> silbs, would you have a minute to discuss the mailing list?
<jenda> nvm, will send mail
<jenda> matthewrevell: my notes say you were supposed to put something on the mailing list today... but I don't remember what it was :-D
<jenda> matthewrevell: it was the topic of whether or not the team needs a team leader/coordinator/contact - I'll be the acting contact point till that is decided on the list, please bring the topic up.
<jenda> aaand, you've got mail.
<digitalmouse> better than 'goes celebate' jenda (sorry, could not resisit) :-p
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, sorry - is the next meeting this sunday?
<jenda> Yes, I think all email I send to Jane on behalf of the MT, I'll CC to the project leaders (but not the entire list, unless it's an open discussion type of message)
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: WHAT???
<jenda> who what when where - WHY?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, its a qustion o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> *quest
<jenda> AH
<jenda> Can be, of course
<jenda> If there's need and an agenda, I've got no problem with it.
<jenda> But I won't be there.
* Kamping_Kaiser grins
<Kamping_Kaiser> well i'm asuming the 28th meetin gin /topic is yesterday
<jenda> And I'm off
<jenda> gah
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:jenda] : Welcome to #ubuntu-marketing. This is the IRC channel of the Ubuntu Marketing Team. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: you're responsible now.
<jenda> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, :o wow
<jenda> and so is matthewrevell
<jenda> buh bye!
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'v been here about 12 hours o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, but I know you are reliable and know your way around IRC
<jenda> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe, cool :) later mate
<jenda> For example, sara would be a no-brainer, but she's barely ever on IRC so there's no point in giving her access.
* jenda 's off
<Kamping_Kaiser> j
<matthewrevell> Woo, I return from lunch to discover I have rights :)
<digitalmouse> and lefts too perhaps? :-)
<matthewrevell> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<digitalmouse> yay, a bit off topic, but my ferret is now an EU citizen
<digitalmouse> :-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> er...
<dotwaffle> jenda: No worries =)
<digitalmouse> jenda go sleepy-sleepy I think
<dotwaffle> digitalmouse: It's ok, I was replying to a message he sent me at 07:34BST ;)
<digitalmouse> heh
* jenda is back
<jenda> but busy
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb
<jenda> Happy Birthday_Kaiser
<nixternal> good morning to all
<jenda> morning
<Birthday_Kaiser> hi nixternal  :)
* Birthday_Kaiser huggles all
<nixternal> happy birthday Kaiser!!!
<Birthday_Kaiser> thanks nixternal :)
<KenSentMe> Happy birthday to you Birthday_Kaiser
<Birthday_Kaiser> thanks KenSentMe :)
<Birthday_kgoetz> night all :)
<Birthday_kgoetz> catch you all tomorrow
<KenSentMe> Have a nice birthday
<Birthday_kgoetz> catch you in ~12 hours :)
<Birthday_kgoetz> night all :)_
<nixternal> i might be a retard...well i am a retard but i found this little blot on about.com for marketing....   http://marketing.about.com/od/strategytutorials/a/marketingkit.htm   "Time To Move Up From the Worn-Out Sales Brochure"
<nixternal> i find it interesting, with good info on creating the kit
<Bigtoe> is there a guidline for marketing kits or is it up to the individual?
<nixternal> i really don't know Bigtoe
<nixternal> MarketingTeam is currently restructuring to become MASSIVE!!! ;)
<jenda> Bigtoe: there will be once Spreadubuntu is up :)
<Bigtoe> jenda: is there a timeframe for that?
<Bigtoe> i am not in a hurry, but i would like to have some time to put something together for a massive lan party
<Bigtoe> which is in september
<jenda> Bigtoe: at least till the end of august, unfortunately, perhaps longer :(
<jenda> Don't rely on SU
<nixternal> jenda: i should have logo by the end of today
<nixternal> im working on MT design now
<jenda> nixternal: I'm leaving in about an hour.
<Bigtoe> i will work with my loco to put something together
<jenda> Bigtoe: we'd appreciate if you shared it with us then :)
<Bigtoe> i will
<nixternal> what i will do jenda, is create a scratch page, and then when you get back, you can approve it, or recommend more work..then we can make the scratch active
<jenda> Sounds great :)
<jenda> scratch page of SU?
<jenda> or ... something else?
<nixternal> no..MT wiki ;)
<nixternal> a layout design..that way there you can choose to go with the design, or we can make further changes..instead of flat out changing the current wiki while you are gone
<nixternal> i can make it like w.u.c/MTwikiDesign  for a temp page..nothing permanent..then copy the code over upon approval
<Bigtoe> nixternal: are you working on the SpreadUbuntu project?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> that is all jenda
<Bigtoe> hmm
<Bigtoe> what i am planning on doing doesn't really fit into any of the current projects
<Bigtoe> except maybe the exposure part of spreadubuntu
<Bigtoe> i wish i had joined yesterday morning rather than this morning so i could have been present at the meeting.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> you could always work on it, and then propose it i guess
<nixternal> create your own little project for a proposal..as it won't hurt and there is no rule that says you can't ;)
<Bigtoe> that is true
<tonyyarusso> I myself would like to have someone just pick a layout for the spreadubuntu site and start getting content up.  Change it later if you want, sure, but I'd really like to see it be up ASAP regardless.
<nixternal> you and i both
<Bigtoe> I understand the need to have a solid plan, but it would be nice to have something up.
<tonyyarusso> Especially at this particular time.  Dapper has been released, ShipIt CDs are starting to arrive, and we have (supposedly) about 6 months to Vista release.
<Bigtoe> nixternal said something about a scratch site...maybe more than one should be created based on jenda's outline so he can look at them when he gets back.
<nixternal> it would never hurt...however i won't speak on jenda's behalf on that one ;)
<Bigtoe> nor would i
<nixternal> +1 though honestly from me on that idea Bigtoe ;)
<Bigtoe> i don't know if jenda is planning on designing the site or just approving anothers design
<nixternal> ya i have no clue on that either
<Bigtoe> like usual, i think of the good questions for him AFTER he leaves. :-|
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> and he said he is going to be internetless too i believe..but he did say he would try to pop in and check up
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-06-30
<KenSentMe> ompaul: you said yesterday or so that you would help getting a gpg key. Can you help me with it?
<ompaul> KenSentMe, I ran a class with it - it is rather late here can you get me when I have energy in my morning or eariler in my evening - I was about to head to bed
<ompaul> KenSentMe, I say ran a class
<ompaul> heh
<ompaul> KenSentMe, lets try it quickly if problems then in the morning?>
<ompaul> KenSentMe, join me in #signing-101
<adamant1988> hello all
<nixternal> hey Rinchen!!!
<Rinchen> Howdy Sir
<nixternal> how is everything in Colorado tonight?
<Rinchen> I was scanning my email list quickly tonight looking for 'eye-popers' and about fell off my chair when suddenly I saw [OOo-Emerngecy!] 
<Rinchen> with the correct spelling of course
<nixternal> haha
* nixternal pets his OOo
<Rinchen> Turns out we have a semi-secret emergency list for bug fixes
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> whew..close one ey
<Rinchen> yeah..I was trying to figure out what that exactly meant
<Rinchen> because it was sent by the community leader...
<Bilange> Emerngecy, sounds like pregnacy to me :)
<nixternal> lol
<Rinchen> Nix
<Rinchen> and Matt
<Rinchen> Do you remember the Cows I sent?
* Rinchen snickers.
<Rinchen> I can beat that now. I soiled myself laughing on the 2nd half of this:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBSLMGNHuGM
<Rinchen> I haven't laughed so hard in years
<Madpilot> cool publicity: Ubuntu made BoingBoing! http://www.boingboing.net/2006/06/29/mark_pilgrims_list_o.html
<Bilange> Rinchen, that was worth the wait :)
<Madpilot> Rinchen, sorry for accusing you of spamming - but I've had some very odd things show up in nondescript URLs via IRC... :)
<Rinchen> It's all good. Everyone thinks I'm a big jerk anyway :-)
<Rinchen> Bil...yeah, I had to go wake up the wife and she left in tears as well
<Rinchen> Mad: Flip side to BoingBoing is this article which has me somewhat worried:  http://software.newsforge.com/software/06/06/23/1728205.shtml?tid=150
<Rinchen> Bil, what sent me over the edge was the afterburners
<Madpilot> Rinchen, hmm, that is a bit worrying... hopefully someone will get RMS to take his meds again, and the FSF will relax a bit
<Rinchen> The part that confuses me, especially with Mepis, is ... we use dep and deb-src  so... ????
<Rinchen> The sync part that is mentioned is normal parent-child ...just like Debian-Ubuntu
<Rinchen> Surprised Turner pushed it though...
<Bilange> sorry, i have to go sleep.. but ill sleep with a smile on my face :P
* Rinchen smiles.
<Rinchen> Have a good one!
<Bilange> I dont know if this will work for you, but I just ripped the advertised site so you can grab a local copy of this prank: http://dl1.dumpalink.com/media/Kxfjwu7AY5jg/BrBZTYx1FM3J.wmv
<Bilange> alright... cheers :)
<Rinchen> works!
<Rinchen> I don't normally look at these things but I saw a link off digg
<Rinchen> and coming from a Ski community it was grand
<Rinchen> Hey, what did I miss? THe forums are down with "This forum has been temporarily closed, due to complaints lodged against Jenda Vancura."
<Birthday_kgoetz> what forum?
<Madpilot> ubuntupeople
<Birthday_kgoetz> hm
<Rinchen> yeah
* Birthday_kgoetz looks at google cached cop[y to see wha the site is
<Rinchen> Sure there was some complaints on the list (my timing gripe included) but nothing I read would have warranted that msg
<Rinchen> or that action
<Rinchen> fwiw, Jenda has done a lot of work (hence him gaining full membership recently)
<Rinchen> Admittedly I often disagree with him on points but I think it's due to diversity and perspective vs Jenda=Evil
<Birthday_kgoetz> i'v seen lots of what he does, and do stuff with him ocasionaly
<Birthday_kgoetz> i'm here because he asked me to check it out and help ;)
<Rinchen> Yeah, he's one of the motivated folks...hate to dampen that in any manner.
<ormiret> I think the forums were taken down before the renewed activity on the ML but I have no idea what caused it
<Birthday_kgoetz> they were taken down in the last week, because google has a cache from teh 23rd
<Rinchen> The only issue on those forums that I was aware of was the code was downlevel and getting spambotted
<Rinchen> I don't mind the forums being close actually....because I think our attention should be more greatly focused on the wiki. My grip is with the reason.
<Rinchen> ch/grip/gripe  ...but you got my meaning
<ormiret> yeah, would be good to have an explanation of what is going on
<Rinchen> Not to exagerate the situation but does that mean if Mad says "Hey, that Rinchen fella is a jerk." ...then that will result in the entire marketing group's forums going offline? :-)
<Rinchen> Doesn't seem on the level to me.
<Rinchen> but I'm just a helper bee :-)
<ormiret> The official stuff should be safe from that- it will only be taken down after the CC says so
<ormiret> Who was hosting the forums?
<Rinchen> Jenda told me at one point but I have completely forgotten.
<Rinchen> It was someone doing our team a favour
<Rinchen> ..because of that dispute regarding the official forums...which was then brought up a day or two ago on the list.
<Rinchen> lol... did you guys see the pony on the Fridge yet?  Did you click it? :-)
<ormiret> :)
<ormiret> There's lots of similar things posted to fark but I hadn't seen it on the fridge
* tonyyarusso can't find the pony...
<jsgotangco> no pony for you
<Birthday_kgoetz> Ubuntu is also Yoruba for Atis,(Annona squamosa-Sugar Apple) my favorite fruit. <- from some random website
<Rinchen> hmmm
<Rinchen> I'm adding that to my definition page
<Birthday_kgoetz> ubuntu: sugar apples for human beings :)
<Madpilot> "Ubuntu" is also an ancient African word meaning "I am <unprintably> sick of compiling Gentoo" ;)
<Birthday_kgoetz> or 'i cant install debian' ;)
<Madpilot> possibly that too
* Rinchen laughs.
<nixternal> [02:23]  <Madpilot> "Ubuntu" is also an ancient African word meaning "I am <unprintably> sick of compiling Gentoo" ;)
* nixternal tags that quotable
<Rinchen> You know it's not REALLY linux unless you have to spend 6 days compiling openoffice
<Birthday_kgoetz> lol
<nixternal> i remember in 1994 compiling on a 386 a 1.x kernel w/o a gui...took just over 11 days i think
<Madpilot> nixternal, that's not original, I've seen it in a number of places, in different versions :)
<nixternal> great Madpilot you ruined a great quote by letting me know its an imposter ;)
<Madpilot> I think one of the Canonical guys invented the phrase
<Birthday_kgoetz> jdub afaik
<Rinchen> hmm I just found another marketing effort for Ubuntu
<Rinchen> http://www.funnycoolstuff.com/2005/11/18/sexy-ubuntu-linux-poster/
<Rinchen> it came up searching for the imposter phrase
<Madpilot> there's a whole series of those posters, mocking a different distro per poster :)
<Rinchen> I am sooo out of touch. I guess marriage does that to you.
<Madpilot> http://www.flickr.com/photos/glagla/sets/1177687/ <-- top link from a google of "Linux posters" - this isn't all of them, though
<Madpilot> the Gentoo one is... well... http://www.flickr.com/photos/glagla/54320162/in/set-1177687/
<jsgotangco> this is quite old during warty hehehe
<jsgotangco> when we had the half naked people cover
<Madpilot> yeah, not new, but still funny :)
<jsgotangco> yeah heh
<Rinchen> lol ... did you guys hear about Alky the wine replacement???  http://www.alkyproject.com/
<Birthday_kgoetz> i think that cover converted more ppl then any other effort :)
<jsgotangco> i love the one for debian and gentoo
<Rinchen> ok, off to bed. cheers folks.
<Birthday_kgoetz> later all
* GazzaK pokes darkmatter_ 
<darkmatter_> bahhh
<darkmatter_> how are you doing GazzaK?
<GazzaK> yeah, i'm okay, home alone till sunday, as partner has buggered off to London :(
<darkmatter_> poo
<darkmatter_> heh
<matthewrevell> mdke; Just replied to your list question about the contact point.
<mdke> saw it
<mdke> and replied :)
<matthewrevell> cool :)
<mdke> I haven't caught up on the list at all though...
<mdke> seems people had a problem with being removed from the launchpad team? I think that's a pity, there is no need for that to be a big deal
<Bigtoe> i would agree that it is no big deal
<Bigtoe> if i were idle for an extended period of time i would almost expect to be removed
* mdke nods
<mdke> I have to say that i have a similar view about this to the view on the team contact
<mdke> it's important to identify "why" there is a launchpad team
<mdke> launchpad teams work well when they are the basis for access control of some kind, but are terrible for gathering groups of people, because they don't provide a mailing list
<matthewrevell> mdke: Obviously I'm new to this but I think LP team offers us visibility within the Ubuntu world and an opportunity to track our projects with Blueprint. Not sure how important the first is, I s'ppose we'll find out :)
<mdke> the latter is definitely a good point
<matthewrevell> As for being removed from the LP team, I think people were upset that it was discussed on the ML first.
<mdke> s/was/wasn't?
* Kamping_Kaiser dips into this conversation by lurking to start with
<matthewrevell> mdke Sorry, yes
<mdke> right
<mdke> well, that's fair
<matthewrevell> Although there were one or two people that were unhappy that it happened at all.
<mdke> but when a person is removed, there is a message attached, if that message was relatively tactful, it should have been ok
<matthewrevell> I think it's just the teething troubles of a new set of people becoming active in a relatively dormant group.
<mdke> yes
<mdke> i must say, it's nice to see things kicking off in a positive way
<matthewrevell> mdke: I didn't see the message but Jenda mentioned that he had sent something and he's keen to make people feel welcome.
* mdke nods
<matthewrevell> Marketing's kinda my thing. I mean, I love writing docs but I think I can help more with the marketing stuff at the mo.
<matthewrevell> There are loads of great docs people, not so many people have been working on the marketing side.
<mdke> hopefully you'll have time for a bit of both *g*
<matthewrevell> :-) Yeah, I hope so.
* mdke queries
* Kamping_Kaiser decides to try and get back into doc writting -  in amoung all the other doc writting i';m doing ...
<matthewrevell> Doc writing is my day job.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm about to convert Bettong.orgs traning docs to docbook, then i'll have some time again :). its going to take forever :(
<matthewrevell> bettong.org?
<Kamping_Kaiser> group i do volunteer work with
<matthewrevell> Cool.
<matthewrevell> I have to admi that I've not used DocBook.
<matthewrevell> Looks pretty straightforward tho'.
<Kamping_Kaiser> we do some INGOTS desktop training, so i'll be Docbooking the traning materials
<Kamping_Kaiser> took me a while to get used to it :)
<adamant1988> hello
<nixternal> hello adamant1988
<adamant1988> how's everyone today?
<nixternal> tired...hungry ;)
<nixternal> oh..and busy ;)
<adamant1988> me too
<adamant1988> I work two jobss =\
<nixternal> i work two ;) many jobs
<nixternal> hehe
<adamant1988> haha, are you on the marketing team?
<nixternal> actually..i dont' work..who am i kidding
<nixternal> yes adamant1988..im here on the team..physically...gone half the time mentally
<adamant1988> haha. I was thinking about joining
<adamant1988> I don't know what kind of responsibilities I would have though.
<nixternal> you would have the responsibilites that you choose..that is the freedom of the Ubuntu community...you take on the responsibilities you can tackle and handle
<nixternal> not everybody can do everything, but the smallest contribution equals the largest contribution
<adamant1988> well... I have some experience; I thought I might be able to help out some.. (2 accounting classes, 1 marketing class, 1 managment class, 1 economics class, 1 Business law class)
<nixternal> hmmm...sounds awfully familiar to the classes i took for my one business degree
<adamant1988> probably
<adamant1988> they were through a college.
<nixternal> marketing OpenSource however is way different then what they teach in college..at least here where i am at
<adamant1988> I could imagine
<adamant1988> I never bothered with the marketing technique
<adamant1988> I free-form all my ideas.   My "style" is to use social and demographic info and then use that to produce a series of ideas and narrow them down to one I think suits my needs best.
<adamant1988> Apparently, this takes too long for most classes to bother with.
<nixternal> a lot of people say that they don't know anything about marketing, or how they would go about it..however just simple word of mouth advertising is marketing...everyone does some form of marketing everyday, they just don't realise it
<nixternal> i know exactly what you mean adamant1988
<adamant1988> we started a business in my class once, I was 'kicked' off the marketing team for not working within the project guidelines
<nixternal> i wouldn't say that to loudly in here ;)
<adamant1988> all I wanted to do was a series of surveys =\
<adamant1988> it would have added an extra week, maybe two.  to the 'goal'.
<nixternal> that is the nice thing about here...if you want to do surveys do them...present them to the team and then go from there...that is what i like..the FREEDOMS you have here
<nixternal> well our goal is to fix bug #1
<adamant1988> Windows.
<adamant1988> Bug #1 will fix itself shortly.
<nixternal> i don't think so..as it seems that bug gets larger and larger every day
<adamant1988> I'd say windows has just a few more generations left before it starts losing significant market share.
<adamant1988> 2-3 ish.
<nixternal> oh ya..without a doubt
<adamant1988> It's not because of linux or anything else, although I think linux will fill in the gap.
<nixternal> i feel however, before you can get to #1, there needs to be #2, #3 and so on
<nixternal> like mac..
<adamant1988> Mac won't even be number 1 majority
<adamant1988> ever*
<nixternal> never will be..but they are larger then us currently
<nixternal> in order to get to #1, we have to get past #2 and so on
<adamant1988> you have to look at the economy though.  The price of living is going up.  people don't have the money to spend on extras
<adamant1988> like oh say... antivirus, malware detectors, liscensing fees etc.
<nixternal> oh ya
<adamant1988> that'll hurt windows soon, because it's driven by the economy.
<nixternal> that is all part of the marketing ploys being used too
<nixternal> we just need to figure out a way to utilize them in the correct fashion
<adamant1988> YEah, so pretty soon people will be screaming for an alternative.
<nixternal> in the Linux world, marketing is its largest downfall
<nixternal> as nobody has marketed Linux correctly yet
<adamant1988> that's because there isn't a linux world, it has no center.
<nixternal> granted red hat did a good job and what not
<nixternal> but they are loosing their share
<adamant1988> linux's greatest flaw is part of it's strength.
<nixternal> i hate the fact that novell took over suse, but it just might help out the Linux community eventually
<adamant1988> it's not all under one roof, so there's no 'one voice' for the linux community.
<nixternal> i was looking over FC's marketing campaign, and it seems to all fit into the logo..which was kind of neat
<adamant1988> and any changes that happen in linux happen slowly as the different sections of linux adopt the changes
<nixternal> there are definately a lot of hurdles, but I believe as these communities start getting larger and larger, stronger and stronger, we will some day succeede
<adamant1988> Honestly, if the linux communities would get together and create some kind of an organization to speak for linux, and to 'control' linux democratically, think the U.N of linux... you would see a lot of progress quickly.
<adamant1988> I don't want to see a single unified distro... that kills linux's charm but IMO there needs to be a center for the linux world....
<nixternal> well..i remember back in the 90's that was the whole idea of the "LInux International" organisation with MadDog..but i have no clue whatever happened with it
<nixternal> li.org just isn't doing what it used to
<adamant1988> even the U.N wasn't created on the first try.
<nixternal> i remember when organizations looked at linux as "oh wow, this could be dangerous, we should fear this competition"...granted that was when the PC era really started booming
<adamant1988> microsoft is still really afraid.
<adamant1988> they once refered to linux as a virus, even.  That propogates itself growing larger every day.
<adamant1988> They couldn't have picked a more perfect comparison in my opinion.
<nixternal> they still do..
<nixternal> but with the release of Vista, it is either going to rule the world, or blow up in their face..and currently the "blowing up in their face" example seems to be proving itself, as the beta's have been horrid
<adamant1988> Linux v windows isn't david vs goliath.   It's goliath gets a really nasty bug he can't seem to shake off and it just gets more prominent and deadly as it mutates.
<nixternal> but you read over anand, hardocp, maximum pc, cpu, tech edge magazines, which happen to be the hottest pc magazines ever...it is all "we can't wait for vista, ms is god"
<nixternal> they all like to say, if you want to live on the dangerous side, try linux...however, i have yet to get a virus, spyware, or malware
<nixternal> i haven't had to use ms now in months..i have made a 100% switch
<adamant1988> have you ever heard of planned obsolecence ?
<nixternal> and a majority of my clients have microsoft networks...and i can still admin them w/o ms
<adamant1988> spelling's probably not right.  on that either.
<nixternal> han't heard of it, but it sounds good to me ;)
<adamant1988> it's the idea behind windows
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> it is obsolete by the time you get it
<nixternal> but...all hardware and software i dont' care by who..is the same way
<nixternal> that is good, and that is bad
<adamant1988> it becomes obsolete very quickly and you're forced to upgrade.
<adamant1988> windows does this in two ways though
<adamant1988> small scale and big scale
<adamant1988> big scale is a new generation of windows
<nixternal> oh ya..and that is because they are in bed with so many manufacturers
<adamant1988> and small scale is the registry.
<nixternal> they are so far in bed that they got intel so sell cpu's to mac...why???  so mac can run windows
<nixternal> but..as we are seeing, Ubuntu on mac ;)
<adamant1988> they were smart, they built in a registry that degrades to nearly irreparable conditions.  they make a bundle on ms certifications and repair costs from that.
<nixternal> i live in chicago...so mac dropped motorola support..and now i think the layoffs are going to be coming by the thousands soon
<adamant1988> apple needs to do something about the prices of their hardware.
<nixternal> they have been..they are dropping...as if you look at the specs of a macbook pro...you can't touch it via any other brand
<adamant1988> so many people would switch if it weren't for the prices.
<nixternal> we tried this out as a matter of fact the other night..and the macbook simply destroyed the others in specs and price combined
<adamant1988> and you get that apple 'finish' to the product too.
<adamant1988> apple is a great company
<nixternal> you can get the processor and memory and hard drive specs right on..but they have that 17" that just kills the competition
<adamant1988> but Microsoft can't do anything about them or linux.
<nixternal> remember now..microsoft maintains a majority presence on the apple board
<adamant1988> makes no difference
<adamant1988> no one company owns linux
<nixternal> remember old billy stopped them from bankruptcy many years ago
<adamant1988> Microsoft can't legally destroy it's last known competition.
<nixternal> oh and they won't
<nixternal> but i guarantee that soon, you will have an OS choice with mac when you purchase
<adamant1988> if macs start running windows be default they will have.
<adamant1988> oh yeah, definitely
<nixternal> tonyyarusso: where at in chicago are you?
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: I'm not; my connection just gets routed through there.
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> i seen the level3...they used to colo at our datacenter
<adamant1988> but yeah... I give linux another 10 years following the cycle of adoption.
<adamant1988> then it will be big
<adamant1988> if not the biggest.
<nixternal> i think with all the recent hype with Ubuntu, Gentoo, FC, and SuSe, it could be sooner then we might imagine
<adamant1988> No
<nixternal> i mean just the other day they were all spoken on BBCworld, and CNN
<adamant1988> it would be
<adamant1988> but Ubuntu is held back
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: I think Level 3 is in some sort of partnership with Earthlink (my ISP)
<adamant1988> which saddens me.
<nixternal> ahhh..yes they are tonyyarusso
<nixternal> why do you think Ubuntu is held back?
<adamant1988> the ideals behind it stop it from being 'highly adoptable'
<nixternal> there are some major distrobutions switching to the Ubuntu backend now
<adamant1988> at least in the end-user respect
<adamant1988> businesses won't care about things like DVDlibCSS
<gnomefreak> if linux wants to make it in more homes as desktop use they need to ship with multimedia support and what i mean is they need to be "kings" of multimedia
<nixternal> i think the greatest marketing effort that is available for Ubuntu is the entire Edubuntu distrobution for the schools
<adamant1988> but end users will want 3d support and multimedia support out of the box.
<adamant1988> end users will also want phone support for it
<adamant1988> at least.
<nixternal> however, in order to work that in, you have to be able to go against the Bill and Melinda Gates Fund..as they seem to be holding the market share for schools..and they are even a non-profit
<nixternal> there is phone support for it
<gnomefreak> ubuntu being fully free they will never pay to ship with that stuff
<tonyyarusso> That's true - I don't really see Ubuntu as being as business-marketable as some others.
<tonyyarusso> Home desktops though, sure.
<adamant1988> What needs to happen is Ubuntu needs to offer a paid version.
<nixternal> you have to remember also, Ubuntu is still somewhat of an infant, with a community that is growing
<adamant1988> I don't care if they profit from the sales of the paid version, but it needs to be offered.
<nixternal> according to RH, we are the largest growing community, and they are keeping their eye on us for the server market and what not
<gnomefreak> doesnt that defeat the "fully free" atitude ubuntu has had from day 1?
<nixternal> yup
<adamant1988> not if it's an option gnomefreak...
<tonyyarusso> Actually, I was talking to a friend and she said she wouldn't mind at all paying for Linux.  The idea being that she's so used to the idea that you have to pay for software that being free isn't really important to her.
<nixternal> but then again gnomefreak, the whole free as in freedom, not free as in beer campaign comes to mind..even know i hate it
<adamant1988> If Ubuntu says "look, you have to pay for these supports out of the box if you want them pre-installed, otherwise download the free version" then it's not a violation of the ideal
<nixternal> i have paid for linux in the past..and would do it again
<adamant1988> if ubuntu remains hard-edge free in both respects, I expect linspire to rise.
<nixternal> there is something about $60 compared to $300 for an os
<gnomefreak> nixternal: ubuntu is free in all ways is what the free in ubuntu is all about
<tonyyarusso> Maybe there could be an Ubuntu derivative that is techically separate but is simply Ubuntu + stuff you have to pay for.
<adamant1988> but then it wouldn't be serviceable by canonical
<tonyyarusso> Maybe they could subcontract through Canonical?
<Bigtoe> should it not be the hardware vendor that would be the one to install the os and charge a fee for the work?
<nixternal> the options are there for corporate support via canonical..as i believe they have even opened up a new call center in canada just for it
<tonyyarusso> As long as it's separate from Ubuntu, it can still be tied to Canonical all right.
<adamant1988> yeah, but they are not going to service a 3rd party version of ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Bigtoe: Yes, if we can get hardware vendors installing it.
<nixternal> oh no..they will service theirs, and thats it
<adamant1988> exactly
<adamant1988> that's why canonical needs to offer the paid version of ubuntu to see mass adoption
<Bigtoe> i think that would be better than charging for the os
<nixternal> Bigtoe: +1
<adamant1988> otherwise, again, my money is on linspire.
<nixternal> ;)
<Bigtoe> local vendor charges for a service then charges for ongoing support
<nixternal> me being an OEM, i install ubuntu on a system, I support it
<Bigtoe> :)
<nixternal> as a matter of fact..i have changed my pricing around to reflect using Ubuntu verses Microsoft
<adamant1988> as long as you're certified that's awesome.
<nixternal> instead of my typical $85/hr for MS, i charge $50/hr for Linux/Ubuntu support on site...that is if they use my hardware though
<tonyyarusso> Okay, now here's another possibility:
<nixternal> i don't charge to install the OS at all
<nixternal> i just charge services..that way I don't have to charge tax..and 2 i don't have to worry about any types of infringements or law suits ;)
<Bigtoe> solid plan there
<nixternal> i have gotten 5 clients to switch to Ubuntu in the past week
<adamant1988> What I see Ubuntu doing is offering an Ubuntu Home/multimedia/w/e edition.  They'll charge for it and make SURE that you know why they have to charge.  They'll also make sure you know there are alternatives.
<tonyyarusso> Contract with some vendors and or just certified techs around the world that people can bring their Ubuntu disk and machine too, have that person charge for installing the multimedia stuff, and after that one time separate fee, it's still the same Ubuntu so servicable from that point on from Canonical.
<nixternal> i almost have a huge transfer in the works..as my one client is sick of the virus attacks!!!
<nixternal> lpi has the ubuntu certification now..however..i don't trust certifications at all
<adamant1988> also I'd like to see Ubuntu pre-installed computers shipping with Cedega, WINE, and Crossover installed by default.
<adamant1988> or shipping it in the OS like Xandros does.
<nixternal> mcse, cisco, those are all solid..but i have various compTIA certs and they are all jokes...a+ is a joke...look at GeekSquad,,,they are a joke
<tonyyarusso> Well, aren't Cedega and/or Crossover subscriptions, not purchase costs?
<nixternal> a+ cert...aced both the softeare and hardware test in less then 15 minutes
<nixternal> joke
<nixternal> network+, linux+, security+...great basic certs
<nixternal> however, they are still a joke
<adamant1988> well gtg
<adamant1988> work.
<adamant1988> be back in a bit
<nixternal> i think...any cert that you can get w/o hands-on experience is not good...which is what all the compTIA certs are.
<nixternal> anyways..im with you..im gonna go get me an ice cream and get back to work
<nixternal> great discussion though
<nixternal> was fun ;)
<Bigtoe> that was a good one
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-01
<adamant1988> hello all.
<kgoetz> hey
<adamant1988> so what's up all??
<kgoetz> its raining :|
<adamant1988> nice
<adamant1988> I just got done working yet another 11 hour day
<adamant1988> brb
<adamant1988> Score I just got my Ubuntu disks in the mail :)
<kgoetz> :) ii have my edubuntu and kubuntu cds, but i dont have my ubuntus :(
<adamant1988> waiting on those two
<tonyyarusso> kgoetz: Ordered separately or do they ship separately?
<tonyyarusso> Still waiting on all of mine.
<kgoetz> tonyyarusso: i ordered a few of each distro, then i ordered a heap more ubuntus, so i asume they held back the ubuntu cds to send all at once
<tonyyarusso> kgoetz: Ah.
<tonyyarusso> Are they taking custom orders now or still the ten at a time like at the beginning?
<adamant1988> custom
<tonyyarusso> Sweet.
<adamant1988> I ordered a total of 50 (k,edu,u)buntu disks for a project
<tonyyarusso> Hey, this would be a good place to ask this:
<adamant1988> now if only I could get my wengo phone working lol
<tonyyarusso> What do you think would happen if I sent Ubuntu/Kubuntu CDs to my political representatives on various levels?  What should I say in an accompanying explanation if I do?  Also, what would be good to say with Edubuntu CDs given to schools or school districts?  What level would be most effective?  Principals, teachers, or IT people?
<kgoetz> tonyyarusso: depends how the education system in your area works
<adamant1988> Ehm. If you're aiming to make a change in the school system or the government just mailing some CDs won't do the trick.
<kgoetz> a lot of places in australiaits /law/ that use you windows
<adamant1988> even with a written explanation they'll just be thrown out.
<tonyyarusso> kgoetz: Really?  Is that even..legal?
<kgoetz> tonyyarusso: aparently so
<adamant1988> in some countries obviously.
<tonyyarusso> adamant1988: Even if I'm not shooting for any sort of fast change, just an awareness raising bit would be good.
<kgoetz> 3 of australias 6 states have laws that only MS stuff is 'supported' by the govt
<adamant1988> then do a presentation and a community project.
<tonyyarusso> What would make them boot the CD once, say, "Hm, interesting", and then throw them out?
<adamant1988> They're not going to boot the cd.  Not unless you give them a reason.
<tonyyarusso> adamant1988: How does one arrange that sort of presentation?
<adamant1988> Well, I'm doing one as my senior project.
<tonyyarusso> How 'bout, "maybe your computer wouldn't crash all the time if you used Linux".
<adamant1988> find some local funding, a sponsor, and get everything together
<tonyyarusso> Or in the case of my high school, "Maybe your network would work.  Reliably.  Ever."
<adamant1988> make sure you have an audience.   If you have a local linux user group, they'd be great to get in contact with.
<tonyyarusso> There is one, based over in Minneapolis.
<adamant1988> You also need to get your reps to listen, so make sure to invite them to the 'conferance' or w/e.
<adamant1988> you want lots of hard numbers and research.
<adamant1988> My presentation has a 'captive' audience in the school.   they don't have a choice but to listen to me, it's a graduation requirement.
<tonyyarusso> You know, I don't know about the majority of them, since most of our politicians are scum, but my state senator is a good guy - might take me up on a lunch meeting if I prepare some stuff.
<tonyyarusso> adamant1988: Nice.
<adamant1988> depending on your age, and what you send him.  All politicians are busy people.
<tonyyarusso> adamant1988: Would you be willing to share some of your materials?  Or are they already up on the wiki?
<adamant1988> I'm not technically a part of the marketing group
<adamant1988> I'm a 'member' of the Linux Campaign though, and I want to join the marketing group.
<tonyyarusso> adamant1988: 19.  He's busy, but the type that came to our door to introduce himself after they redrew the districts.
<adamant1988> Yeah, I'm in pretty good with manchin.
<adamant1988> at least to the extent that I'm on a talking basis with his sister-in-law.
<adamant1988> so I think I could get him to at least notice what I'm doing, but I'm trying to start small.
<adamant1988> if I make a few newspapers locally, the local scum (politcal leaders) might pay a little more attention, and it'll slowly build from there.
<tonyyarusso> That would be good.
<tonyyarusso> I tried contacting all of the local media when Dapper released, but I don't think anybody ran anything.
<adamant1988> brb
<tonyyarusso> The Associated Press got some stuff in like the Boston Globe though.
<adamant1988> oh yeah?
<nixternal> adamant1988: where are you located?
<adamant1988> West Virginia
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> how about that rain?
<adamant1988> a state that could *really* benefit from foss.
<adamant1988> didn't get any today
<adamant1988> a couple days ago it was nice
<nixternal> i used to live in southern maryland..i heard that whole are has been nailed by rain recently
<adamant1988> no one came to subway or wendys.. peaceful.
<nixternal> my x-wife and daughter still live in "my house" in southern maryland ;)
<adamant1988> oh yeah?
<adamant1988> nice
<adamant1988> I'm excited... these disks mean a lot for me :)
<adamant1988> I'm confused about the marketing team though
<adamant1988> I don't know where to begin on working with it...
<nixternal> arg
<tonyyarusso> Here's some links to the AP article mentioned (Peter Svensson) http://news.google.com/news?oe=UTF-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&ie=UTF-8&tab=wn&q=ubuntu+ap&filter=0
<nixternal> you got disks already?
<adamant1988> yeah, my ubuntu disks just came today
<nixternal> im waiting for the typical 10 each yet...but i also have a special 1000 disk order in for an upcoming event
<adamant1988> meaning my kubuntu disks should arrive anytime.
<nixternal> if they don't come by then..im skewed
<adamant1988> wow 1000 disks?
<adamant1988> do you think that'll get accepted?
<tonyyarusso> If you tell them what it's for.
<nixternal> ya..the last even we had...i burned 500 and they were gone in less then 30 minutes i would say
<tonyyarusso> nixternal: What sort of people do you get coming to your events, and how?
<adamant1988> I ordered 50 for my school event... should I have ordered more?
<nixternal> oh ya adamant1988...it will get accepted..it is for LoCo and Marketing purposes..and since im a member on both teams and other's..it should go through..plus i had backing from a couple of Canonical people on the order
<nixternal> it is a computer show they do every 2 months in the chicagoland area
<tonyyarusso> Nice
<nixternal> they get on average 15,000 on a sat and sun
<adamant1988> nix, what's the marketing team doing right now anyway?
<nixternal> restructuring
<nixternal> big time
<adamant1988> I caught that.
<adamant1988> But should I wait to get involved?
<adamant1988> my main concern is that I'm confused. lol.   I want to have a clear idea of what I'll be doing
<nixternal> right now would probably be the best time to get involved
<nixternal> whats up Madpilot
<Madpilot> not much
<nixternal> you can always just hang out, and when jenda gets back maybe he can give you some clearer information..or even matthewrevell if he was around
<adamant1988> what exactly does the marketing team do?
<nixternal> im supposed to be working on the wiki right now..but my graphics guy is messing around...
<nixternal> speaking of that..i need to go crack the whip on a couple of jobs i have pending ;)
<adamant1988> I'm working in the linux campaign right now. I'm the 'resident leader' of West Virginia
<nixternal> thats pretty cool...and a good start for here
<adamant1988> but I can handle both.
<adamant1988> I'll have some free time soon as I'm quitting my second job.
<nixternal> all i have is free time right now :)
<adamant1988> haha
<adamant1988> But seriously, what are the responsibilities of the marketing team?
<nixternal> i kind of messed up though
<nixternal> i sold my house because i was planning on moving to mexico
<adamant1988> now you're not moving?
<nixternal> i had the house and everything picked out..well the house fell through and i didn't get the bid in on time
<adamant1988> ouch
<nixternal> so now..im not moving...and im stuck staying at the back end of my parents house
<nixternal> not to shabby as im seperated somewhat...but everything is free ;)
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> you still haven't answered me
<nixternal> so now..im going to chill out for the summer
<nixternal> oh..didn't see the question
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam
<nixternal> that is a brief explination
<adamant1988> everything is the wiki lol
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> wiki rules thats why
<nixternal> plus im a wiki member..so i pump it as much as possible ;)
<kgoetz> lol
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> ok, so how do I join then?
<kgoetz> iv seen you mailing the doc list nixternal :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> when you see my doc-list mails, that means work is churning
<nixternal> i love the fact people get mad cuz of those email
<nixternal> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-marketing
<nixternal> join via the launchpad
<nixternal> read the info on there
<nixternal> i don't know exactly how they are going to be running the launchpad...as i heard rumors of 30 day tryouts and what not...but that was just a rumor
<adamant1988> =\
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> does it let you join that way or not?
<nixternal> there is no telling what is going on with the lp right now...plus jenda and revell aren't around..as they seem to be the senior personnel
<nixternal> im trying to remember who else...i see magazine people in here right now
<adamant1988> I like the magazine idea...
<adamant1988> My main 'skills' reside in writing, graphical work, and creative thinking processes.
<adamant1988> so I don't know how much use I'll actually be...
<kgoetz> adamant1988: be glad you have skills :|
<nixternal> graphical work..you may have just opened mouth and inserted foor
<nixternal> s/foor/foot ;)
<nixternal> let me find something for you to do then ;)
<adamant1988> why's that nixternal?
<kgoetz> :D
<nixternal> i need a MarketingTeam logo
<adamant1988> like what? I'm still learning inkscape and gimp, but I can get around them well enough.
<nixternal> i will show you in one second
<adamant1988> I was much more comfy with illustrator and photoshop.
<nixternal> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=24719   <- look at the globe images there
<nixternal> we want either static w/ africa showing...but we really want it to spin
<nixternal> with an Ubuntu logo incorporated ;)
<adamant1988> ehm, I can do the static with africa showing.
<adamant1988> But the spinning I wouldn't know how to do yet.
<nixternal> lets see what you got
<adamant1988> Shouldn't be too hard.
<nixternal> i just may have to open up a forum with a contest..but i don't have anything to give out ;)
<nixternal> i can give out hugs
<nixternal> lol
<adamant1988> I assume you want the logo in scalable vector..
<adamant1988> Hrmmm I have an idea but I need to see if inkscape does gradients
<adamant1988> yep
<nixternal> rock-n-roll with it
<adamant1988> ok, I should be able to do this... what size do you want it in?
<Madpilot> adamant1988, it does nice gradients :)
<adamant1988> would you like 128x128?
<nixternal> that will work for now i guess
<adamant1988> well Im' going to go scalable with it
<adamant1988> so it should be scalable to w/e size you want
<nixternal> that would be a good idea i think
<adamant1988> also when I said photoshop, I'm more into abstractish stuff too... I haven't done much logo work, I know how, just haven't..
<adamant1988> http://dismalmuse.deviantart.com/
<adamant1988> That's mine.. I haven't done much with it...
<nixternal> mmm greeeenn...in a homer simpson voice
<adamant1988> haha it was supposed to be a collaboration with an elive artist
<adamant1988> but I kind of finished it on my own
<adamant1988> well, it's off to bed for me.
<kgoetz> later mate
<adamant1988> I'll do that logo when I get the time... I'm getting a new apartment soon.
<adamant1988> I signed up at the launch pad
<adamant1988> :)
* Rinchen wonders if anyone has seen this yet:  http://opensource.apress.com/article/37/switch-to-ubuntu
<kgoetz> hm. interesting
<kgoetz> i had seen artices from teh 2 people meantioned, but not htat one
<Rinchen> I just sent it to my friend who uses centos and just bought a macbook
<Rinchen> The reasons specified are why I made the switch from Mac to Ubuntu
<Rinchen> or should I say...a beautiful Mac to a warty warthog
<kgoetz> :)
<adamant1988> GAH why won't openwengo work!?
<Rinchen> it does work ..sort of :-)
<adamant1988> yeah, except I can't login to the client..
<Rinchen> what's your wengo name?
<adamant1988> adamant1988
<Rinchen> did you try safe mode wengo connection?
<adamant1988> yeah...
<Rinchen> open ports?  firestarter? modem?
* kgoetz decides to change his home domain to 'intestine'
<adamant1988> I can login to skype and all just fine
<adamant1988> but wengo gives me an incorrect login info error every time
<Rinchen> did you register and then do the email confirmation?
<adamant1988> yep
<Rinchen> if it's userid and pw then it shouldn't be a port issue and you can use regular mode
<adamant1988> I can login to the site fine
<Rinchen> realm and sever voip.wengo.fr ?
<Rinchen> force register through proxy 213.91.9.210  ?
<adamant1988> idk, hold on I'm dling the beta
<Rinchen> my skype and wengo are the same if anyone wants to add me:   happyhacking
<Rinchen> but i'm almost never on. I use jabber:  joey@stan4d.net
<kgoetz> yay for jabber
<adamant1988> beta gives me the same error
<adamant1988> gah hold on a sec
<Rinchen> you're online now
* kgoetz is sure he has wengo, but ccant remember the login :S
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> what commands do I need to install a program from .sg
<adamant1988> .sh
<kgoetz> ./foo
<kgoetz> or sh ./foo
<adamant1988> just ./foo?
<adamant1988> that's it?
<kgoetz> if the script is executale , tehn ./foo works
<adamant1988> so would I do CD to directory and then ./foo
<kgoetz> yeh
<kgoetz> cd /usr/local/bin
<kgoetz> ./usberapp
<adamant1988> ok that runs the program.. but It doesn't install it
<kgoetz> *uber
<kgoetz> what is the program/
<adamant1988> wengophone beta
* kgoetz tries to find the english part of teh wengo site... fking french site
<adamant1988> haha
<adamant1988> meh I'll screw with all that in the morning
<adamant1988> gnight all
<kgoetz> later mate
<kgoetz> i just noticed some email about ubuntupeople - can someone give me some details about what the politics around it are?
<Madpilot> no idea
<Madpilot> a Marketing forum @ ubuntuforums, if we need one at all, would make far more sense anyway
<kgoetz> i'm not a fan of forums, but thats not the point :)
<Madpilot> neither am I, really, but some people like them for some reason
* kgoetz shrugs. some people are willing to go and find things to comment on (forums), i prefer them to come to me (email)
* kgoetz is probably lazy ;)
<Madpilot> I find I can realistically follow two or three large forums at once - but I'm on about two dozen mailing lists, about four-six of them busy, and don't have any problem keeping up...
<KenSentMe> There was a discussion about discussing marketing stuff on the ubuntuforums a long time ago and then it was decided that the marketing team should set up their own forum, so ubuntupeople.com was started. The reasons for this are not clear to me (ubuntuforums was only for support)
<Madpilot> meh. There's lots of stuff on ubuntuforums that isn't strictly support
<KenSentMe> Later on there was some stuff about the ubuntupeople forums between Jenda and Lloyd. I don;t know the details, but Lloyd apparently decided to close the ubuntupeople.com forum. Now it is decided that for now the marketing team only discusses on irc and the mailinglist
<KenSentMe> I've proposed to add marketing to the ubuntuforums and from their side it was okay, but for now we only use mailinglist and irc
<kgoetz> hm.
<Madpilot> good, it's one less info source to track :)
<kgoetz> i prefer irc+email, so i'm not hanging out for a forum :)
<KenSentMe> Other question. Does any of you use jabber?
<Madpilot> not currently
<kgoetz> KenSentMe: yes
<KenSentMe> I've just opened an account, but haven't found anyone to test it
<KenSentMe> kgoetz: can i add you?
<kgoetz> KenSentMe: sure. kamping_kaiser [at]  jabber.org[optional:.au] 
<KenSentMe> kgoetz: done
<kgoetz> got you :)
<KenSentMe> thanx again
<kgoetz> np
<KenSentMe> i'm off now, bye
<kgoetz> later
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all
<darkmatter_> godmorning all
<darkmatter_> *goodmorning
<kgoetz> hey
<adamant1988> hi all
<gnomefreak> hello
<adamant1988> I joined the marketing team ^_^
<alecks> 'lo all
<Rinchen> Jenda may be on vacation but he overhauled the marketing wiki page the other day
<adamant1988> nixternal, you here?
<nixternal> hello
<adamant1988> :)
<adamant1988> You wouldn't know where I could find an some basic svg items like... a globe would you?
<nixternal> sorry..phone call
<adamant1988> it's cool :)
<nixternal> i just did a google about 30 minutes ago...on globe and looked at images..the first page that pops up had a decent globe
<nixternal> and it had africa in view
<adamant1988> nice, is it in scalable format though?
<nixternal> which was perfect..it is like 570x570 i think
<nixternal> i know absolutely nothing about graphics..so that is the wrong question to ask me ;)
<adamant1988> haha
<adamant1988> it's not scalable.
<nixternal> teach me..how do you know if it is scalable?
<adamant1988> scalable means that if you change the size it doesn't get distorted.
<adamant1988> or blurry, or pixely, or anything else
<nixternal> i actually kind of figured that..the only way to tell then would be to scale it and see..or is there something you look for ?
<adamant1988> file format.
<adamant1988> .svg is a scalable format.
<adamant1988> I really hope I'm not going to have to do one by hand
<nixternal> ok...i know svg format...scalable vector graphic if im not mistaken
<adamant1988> yep
<nixternal> there is another guy that was going to work on it..as he did a globe for another website i admin...and he did an awesome job for a Ubuntu globe
<nixternal> but he can't find it and neither can i...he said he would redo one..but he has been busy with other stuff
<alecks> hi all
<nixternal> hey alecks
<adamant1988> I found a clipart site
<adamant1988> if I can't find a globe you mind if I try some other ideas?
<nixternal> sure
<nixternal> run with it...
<adamant1988> gah
<adamant1988> I found a good one
<adamant1988> but it's north and south america showing
<Rinchen> Adam, try here:  http://www.openclipart.org/
<nixternal> http://linux-blog.org/index.php?/archives/154-5-Unique-Tips-for-New-Ubuntu-Users.html
<adamant1988> hrmm
<adamant1988> still no africa... but they ahve a decent globe..
<adamant1988> nixternal, do you want text or no?
<nixternal> no text..just the globe with the Ubuntu logo somehow tossed in/merged
<nixternal> although...i don't see how that really relates to a MarketingTeam ;)
<adamant1988> I do.
<adamant1988> nixternal, I have a draft done... I couldn't find an africa facing globe...
<nixternal> post that bad mammajamma
<nixternal> that was kind of quick
<adamant1988> it's a draft..
<adamant1988> do you know where I can host an svg file?
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> i have nothing to host it here
<nixternal> i gotta work on that
<nixternal> i get everybody else hosting space..but never me ;)
<Rinchen> Adam
<Rinchen> signup for freeshell.org
<Rinchen> it's free and you can host files
<Rinchen> it's command line only
<Rinchen> I host stuff from rescue.maclab.org
<Rinchen> as well as my own hosting at the 5 sites I run...
<Rinchen> gftp works great with freeshell
<adamant1988> gah, I need a different vector program
<adamant1988> I really don't like inkscape
<Rinchen> you can try sodipodi  ..it's in the repo along with the openclip art I mentioned earlier
<adamant1988> grrr I dislike inscape I'm going to do this is ooo draw
<adamant1988> what is sodipodi?
<Rinchen> similar to inkscape
<Rinchen> I use ooodraw but I'm on the ooo dev team so... :-)
<adamant1988> is ooodraw comparable in features to those two?
<Rinchen> it's close...but I don't do heavy graphics works.  I find ooodraw easier to use
<adamant1988> inkscape screwed my gradients up and then wouldn't evne let me save right
* adamant1988 wishes he had crossover office right now
<ormiret> adamant1988: you can upload images to the ubuntu wiki
<adamant1988> yeah... inskcape won't save my file though
<adamant1988> the only thing it's saving is the gradient
<adamant1988> so idk.
<adamant1988> i'll brb
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> Rinchen come back!!!!
<adamant1988> lol
<nixternal> needed to ask him an OOo quesiton about 2.0.3
<nixternal> amaroK actually finishes a playlist..it doesn't keep going..retarded
<adamant1988> you can set it to repeat nix....
<adamant1988> what I want to know is why inkscape won't save my files
<adamant1988> yay
<adamant1988> it saved :)
<adamant1988> nixternal, do you have an email?
<nixternal> nixternal at gmail dot com
<adamant1988> why not just write it out lol....
<nixternal> cuz this channel is logged and displayed on the web
* nixternal don't want spam
<adamant1988> sh
<adamant1988> if all is well it should be in your inbox...
* nixternal checks
<adamant1988> I wanted to put the whole thing in a glass ball, but inkscape disagreed with my idea.
* adamant1988 notes the silence
<nixternal> its a start..but don't have it showing the United States
<nixternal> that will cause definate turmoil ;)
<adamant1988> I said I could find a good africa globe..
<nixternal> don't get me wrong, I love the US and have lived here most of my life...but the stupidity we have been up to lately has the rest of the world angry with us...and having an Ubuntu logo with the US showing..oh wow..it scares me ;)
<adamant1988> couldn't
<nixternal> oh i know..it isn't easy to find
<adamant1988> no doubt
<nixternal> i wonder if there is a way to incorporate a spinning globe inside of the ubuntu logo
<nixternal> that would rock
<adamant1988> it would be an animation
<adamant1988> and not scalable.
<nixternal> then we need 2 logos..one that spins and one that is scalable ;)
<adamant1988> haha, I don't know how to do animation in gimp
<nixternal> i might hit up the forums..and have people submit an image...tell them they are helping out the community this way
<adamant1988> perhaps
<adamant1988> I've not spent the time to learn these tools for graphics work..
<adamant1988> I'm trying to get ps and ai working in wine
<nixternal> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso.torrent
<nixternal> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso.torrent
<nixternal> doh
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> [15:35]  <Gooofy> you guys will get pretty swamped soon, with WIndows shutting us down
<nixternal> thats what i wanted to post
<nixternal> this guy popped into my LoCo channel and started talking..i got him into the New Users Network..and that was his line
<nixternal> WE WILL GET PRETTY SWAMPED!!!   I think the whole Microsoft WGA stuff could work in our favor
<adamant1988> what's that?
<adamant1988> you just confused me
<nixternal> i am working with a new user
<adamant1988> ok...
<nixternal> and he stopped using windows because of the XP killing the stolen keys
<adamant1988> haha
<nixternal> and ms has been killing legit keys from what people say
<nixternal> although i find that one hard to believe
<adamant1988> no it's true
<adamant1988> That happened to me a couple times
<nixternal> i had a stolen key...and still do..but i don't use windows except for screenshotting a howto
<nixternal> ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-02
<bethko> Hello everyone
<bethko> Anyone still awake?
<mdke> lots of people
<bethko> Well I know some people tend to fall asleep at their computers
* mdke doesn't know any of those people
<bethko> I'm new to this group and the list serve. I am running a 3 week long educational booth and we will be passing out ubuntu cds
<mdke> wow, nice
<bethko> Being the advocate that I am, I will do anything I can to help my clients and Ubuntu being accessible in full right off the live cd would be a major thing, but if I want this to happen I got to be part of the community and since I'm good on computers and explaining stuff about them I thought marketing was the way to go with it.
<bethko> I am dead tired. But I have meds that keep me from sleeping
<mdke> there is a lot of work going into accessibility now
<mdke> a developer is working full time on it, and for ubuntu 6.10 it should be very good
<bethko> I don't spend much time on IRC but if I need to I can access it though my cellphone.
<bethko> Yeah, I been following that really close.
<bethko> My grammar is a bit off cause I'm typing too fast
<mdke> that's ok
<bethko> I'm  hoping they can get the speech working
<bethko> If they can get the speech working on boot I have the means to write tutorals for it
<bethko> After that I would spread it through the blind community. And after that the Deaf-blind community that I serve
<bethko> In the mean time I'm going to introduce as many people as possible to the os distro and the hopes that some of them will turn around and help improve it
<mdke> great
<bethko> Ok, I'm going to go listen to a podcast. Maybe get some sleep though I doubt it. See you later.
<darkmatter_> hmmm.... I'm looking at the sled 10 cbt quick-start tour... I think something like that would go over quite nicely in ubuntu
<mdke> darkmatter_: have a look at UbuntuWelcomeCenter
<darkmatter_> yeah... I've seen that... but I mean actually included...
<mdke> darkmatter_: what do you mean?
<darkmatter_> as in included on the installation (flash tour crap)... could make it more enviting to new users
<darkmatter_> *inviting
<mdke> darkmatter_: are you saying that UbuntuWelcomeCenter isn't intended to be included in the installation?
<darkmatter_> I don't know... lol... haven't looked at it recently
<mdke> it's unlikely that Ubuntu would sponsor a summer of code project that wouldn't have any chance of inclusion, to be honest
<mdke> well, it seems to be exactly what you are interested in
<darkmatter_> ahhh... interested only because I'm a ui/usability guy
<mdke> darkmatter_: sorry, I don't understand. You mentioned that a quick start tour might be nice in Ubuntu, I pointed out a project to do that...
<mdke> did I misunderstand?
<darkmatter_> and something like that goes a long way to enhancing the user experience
<darkmatter_> nope... not really... you understood fairly well
<darkmatter_> I'm just sleepy
<darkmatter_> ;)
<mdke> cool
<darkmatter_> now, to get off my lazt backside and get back to my usability/accessibility project
<kgoetz> :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-25
<BHSPitLappy> heh
<BHSPitLappy> Flannel, omugosh, they use the word "bling"
<Flannel> BHSPitLappy: maybe that's why it's not linked ;)
<BHSPitLappy> heh
<BHSPitLappy> SEEKING:  Better promotional writer
<Flannel> and better web developer, emphasis on usability
<BHSPitLappy> don't you find it funny how the most tech-related entities have the worst web presences
<BHSPitLappy> Fry's being a shining example
<Flannel> Yeah.  All OSS products have webpages that don't tell you what it does, just give you the most recent changelogs
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<jenda> If anyone sees beuno, please torture him a bit. I need to know when he'll be arriving in Prague and where.
<gerry> hello all
<gerry> what's ronnie tucker's irc name? 
<jenda> ronnietucker, as far as i kno w:)
<jenda> gerry: they are splitters ;) look for them in #fullcirclemagazine
<gerry> there's been a schism?
<gerry> the dark truth emerges
<jenda> no, they've been like that since the beginning :)
<beuno> jenda: ping
<jenda> beuno: pong
<jenda> beuno: when/wher? :)
<jenda> *e
<jenda> gah
* jenda gets himself a 10" pole
* jenda proceeds to prod beuno repeatedly
<tsmithe> jenda, i don't think 10" will be long enough
<jenda> Soon, it will :)
<tsmithe> 10,000 miles, maybe
<jenda> bah
<jenda> 11831 km :)
<jenda> 7352 mi
<jenda> I can't believe I had to look up the capital of Argentina on wikipedia.
<jenda> All work and no play makes jenda a dull boy
<jenda> All bork ane yo pray takes jenga a pull toy
<jenda> Ale born ace it prat tames benga a pulp foy
<jenda> Ole worn act if drat names ben gay pump coy
* jenda runs from channel ps
<jenda> *ops
<jenda> There was that funny screensaver, dunno if Ubuntu still has it in it.
<Tm_T> jenda: well it is
<Tm_T> still there
<beuno> jenda: hey
<beuno> I'm in london!
<jenda> finally! :)
<jenda> Oh, I'm sorry.
<jenda> I hope you make it through that difficult stage in life.
<jenda> :)
<beuno> jenda: I'll be heading your way the 27th  :D
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> what time do you arrive?
<beuno> jenda: let me check  :D7
<jenda> :)
<beuno> jenda: 
<beuno> Wednesday 27 June
<beuno> London Gatwick (South Terminal) To Prague; flight 5495 dep. Wed 27 Jun 18:20; arr. Wed 27 Jun 21:20
<beuno> Check in opens Wed 27 Jun 16:20; Closes Wed 27 Jun 17:40
<beuno> jenda: when are we leaving for dresden. and when are we getting back?
<jenda> BTW, the word transformation is actually quite a good game when you need to entertain some people and have no better ideas - just give them two words of the same number of letters, and the person/team who transforms the word letter-by-letter in the least amount of steps within a time limit wins. Each step has to be a valid word.
<jenda> </ot> :)
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> good time
<jenda> I'll have enough pubtime after the exam, and might even get home to clean up a bit before you arrive :)
<jenda> We leave for dresden at midnight 28 June and come back 29 hours later.
<jenda> beuno: 21:20 is local time?
<beuno> jenda: that's a good question...  I should find that out...
<jenda> If it's on the ticket, it should be.
<beuno> yeah, I think it is
<jenda> cool
<jenda> I'll be there.
<jenda> Please excuse me if I'm a bit late.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> And a bit drunk...
<jenda> :D
<jenda> Just kidding, I don't get drunk that easily ;)
<beuno> jenda: lol
<beuno> email me your phone number   ;)
<jenda> 739058237
<jenda> how's that for emailin' ;)
<jenda> or make that +420739058237
<jenda> it's a cell phone.
<jenda> I absolutely hate the thing, so there's a decent chance it'll be outta power, at home or thrown down a drain.
<beuno> jenda: great, thanks
<beuno> when would be going and getting back from dresden?
<jenda> read above :)
<jenda> We leave for dresden at midnight 28 June and come back 29 hours later.
<beuno> cool
<jenda> midnight 28/29 June
<beuno> that works out great
<jenda> we gotta be there earlier to hunt for freed up spaces.
<beuno> jenda: you leed the way
<jenda> if none appear, we go back to drinking, as previously planned, and take a hitch the next day :)
<jenda> sure :)
<jenda> yikes
* jenda just noticed a conflict of plans in his diary
<jenda> but no biggie
<beuno> jenda: what?  I might be heading to Munich for the weekend, I might not...
<beuno> if that works out for you, I can push it a bit more then I am
<jenda> on thursday, I'm going to the party of my old school - you can either come with me, or take a break from my exhausting presence ;)
<jenda> as for the weekend - that's entirely up to you.
<beuno> jenda: heh, you've mentioned that before!
<jenda> I know :)
<jenda> It was the conflict of plans - because I was also intending to go to the gym at the same time, and that kinda doesn't fit :D
<beuno> I don't mind getting drunk at all
<jenda> hehehe
<beuno> aaaaah
<beuno> lol
<jenda> it won't be much of a drinking party
<beuno> you can do both (?)
<jenda> likely not :)
<jenda> it'll be a large outdoor party with music, beer, and lots of people (200)
<jenda> most of whom I know or at least recognise
<jenda> and with each of those I meet I'll have a discussion along the lines of our well being, what I do nowadays, ah law, that's interesting, blah, blah ;)
<jenda> So, it might get a little bit boring for you - on the other hand, you can leave at any time :)
<beuno> jenda: right, we'll see, I can adapt, so don't worry about it
<jenda> cool :)
<jenda> haha
<jenda> beuno: well, perhaps there will be much less people there.
<jenda> beuno: they are doing it in a new area, different from last year, and there's no-smoking ;)
<jenda> considering 90% of the students at that school smoke... tut, tut, tut...
<jenda> or maybe that number fell drastically with my class graduating :D
<beuno> jenda: heh, we'll see, I haven't slept in like 48hs, so I can't really think too much at the moment...
<jenda> beuno: don't ;)
<jenda> (think)
<jenda> do sleep, though.
<beuno> :p
<beuno> I will, I just need to eat first, and then I'll sleep a good 11 hours to hit london tourism again
<jenda> :)
<jenda> ok, enjoy.
<jenda> I'll get back to studying now.
<Vorian> my sister in law is flying through London today
<jenda> Vorian: did you see my ping in #ubuntu-locoteams and intentionally ignored it? :)
* jenda runs :D
<Vorian> nope
<Vorian> sorry
<Vorian> I've been in and out all day
<Vorian> pong: jenda 
<Vorian> :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> <spam> olive, elkbuntu, Vorian, juliux (ye old faithfuls ;)) - new stickers available: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433719 </spam>
<jenda> oops
<jenda> damn
<jenda> sorry, elkbuntu, juliux for the second ping
<juliux> jenda, spammer!
<Vorian> lol
<jenda> hehe
<juliux> we should but jenda on spamhous
<jenda> juliux: well, that for sure ;)
<Vorian> jenda, are you going to digg it?
<jenda> Yes, I am :)
<Vorian> I had a digg on the front page saturday :)
<jenda> I was thinking of waiting for a better time (such as after exams... ;))
<jenda> cool
<Vorian> lol
<jenda> A digg needs a lot of loving to get up on the front page, and when it gets there, it's 24/7 email answering :D
<Vorian> :)
<jenda> I had 4 diggs so far, and 3 made it up there ;)
<Vorian> it was the How to on Compiz Fusion
<jenda> cool :)
<jenda> Ever heard of LavaMind?
<Vorian> nope
* Vorian googles
<jenda> Tiny software company - I just exchanged a few emails with the guy running it and linked him to that video you linked to :)
<jenda> no response to that particular mail yet.
<Vorian> hmm
<Vorian> video games?
<jenda> I asked them if they'd thought of opensourcing their game(s) - and while very friendly, I don't think they'll do a thing ;)
<jenda> yep
<Vorian> kewl
<jenda> I used to really like gazillionaire deluxe - even though I only had the demo :)
<Vorian> hehe
<Vorian> I like the name
<jenda> (And now, I DL'd the full version (shhhh!), and am testing it on wine)
<jenda> hehe
<Vorian> nice
<jenda> their other two games in the series are zapitalism and profitania :)
<Vorian> I wonder if they would be interested in the Ohio Linux Fest.....
<jenda> no idea, but likely not ;)
<jenda> his mention of Ubuntu was more of a polite thing than anything else.
<Vorian> ah, too bad
<Vorian> woah!
<jenda> "I heard Ubuntu's good and getting better. Also heard they're making a new graphics engine for it."
<jenda> something like that
<Vorian> jack sparrow is on #ubuntu :)
<jenda> who is j.s.?
<Vorian> from the movie
* Vorian was just kidding
<jenda> erm...
<jenda> Jack sparrow... hmm...
<jenda> Mission impossible? :)
<jenda> Nah, I remember - 'tis the pirate guy, right?
<Vorian> arr
<jenda> I only rememebered that because my best friend thinks he's hot ;)
<Vorian> so do I :0
<jenda> Although she's never said it like that - it's just that whenever Mr. Depp acts in a movie, she totally loves the movie regardless of what's in it ;)
<Vorian> :)
* jenda screams
<Vorian> those are pretty kewl stickers
<jenda> :)
<jenda> double-sided!
<jenda> think about it... on your car rear window... ;)
* jenda runs
<jenda> or one of the side mirrors, just above "objects in mirror are closer than they appear"
<jenda> Back to work for me. Laters!
<Vorian> jenda, I'll take 1000 btw
<jenda> O_O
<jenda> Seriously?
<Vorian> for $60?
<Vorian> sure
<jenda> 100, you mean? :)
<Vorian> ah
* Vorian re-reads
<jenda> 1000 is the entire batch
<jenda> you can have that for $500 ;)
* Vorian will take 100 then
<jenda> (it costs me $600, though, as it is)
<jenda> cool
<Vorian> now get back to work
<Vorian> :)
<jenda> laters :)
<Vorian> :)
<tonyyarusso> It seems that screenshot links on the UWN archives break.  For instance, see Issue 29, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue29#head-7f104fc09aef115eabff68812346d0cdace17e4f
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-26
<nixternal> if anyone here speaks with Ronnie, please inform him to try and not use Automatix in the magazine articles. he stated that "thanks to the fantastic automatix script, Ubuntu took the cake." I am getting sick of hearing and seeing Automatix...I can't wait for the article that shows granny choking a penguin because of f'n automatix
<nixternal> kthxbye->g'nite
<jenda> O_O
<beuno> jenda,  :D
<juliux> beuno, 
<juliux> ;)
<beuno> hey juliux!
<beuno> how's it going?
<juliux> good
<juliux> i hope we have some good weather on friday
<beuno> juliux: I've been in the UK for almos 3 weeks, ANY weather will be good weather for me   :D
<juliux> heh
<juliux> e
<beuno> who else is going to be in dresden besides yourself?  I think I heard that there was going to be someone else
<jenda> beuno: :D :D :D
<jenda> beuno: pitti
<jenda> (martin pitt)
<beuno> jenda: hey!
<beuno> right, that's it
<beuno> I confirmed my arrival time is local
<jenda> coolio :)
<jenda> I'll try to leave the pub in time ;)
<jenda> I do have to clean up at home first, though ;)
<beuno> jenda: I'll make sure to have a nice book with me, just in case
<jenda> The exams cause a terrible disorder in my room, for some reason ;)
<beuno> yeah, I've heard of that phenomenon
<beuno> but again, I don't mind the mess, so please don't bother
<jenda> beuno: sure, as long as it's possible to reach the bed through it :)
<jenda> And mind, your bed is further from the door than mine.
* jenda runs
<beuno> jenda: lol, I have a bed?
<jenda> Well, sorta :)
<beuno> I'm sleeping on the floor here in london, so that would be an improvement!
<jenda> It's one of those fold-out couches
<jenda> I have a bed, a fold-out couch, a fold-out armchair and two matresses.
<jenda> that's up to 5 sleeping spots, but 2 of the people have to like each other ;)
<jenda> (five + mine ;))
<beuno> wow, you really have a lot of sleeping space!
<jenda> The problem is that when you fold out the fold-outs, there's no more room in the room (oh, the puns :D) for the mattresses.
<beuno> hahah
<beuno> right
<beuno> it's going to be interesting
<jenda> No, not really - fortunately, there's only one of you ;)
<jenda> You have the fold-out couch ;)
<beuno> if I can find it  :p
<jenda> If I was intending to have 4 other strangers sleeping at my place at the same time, I suspect i wouldda mentioned it ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I'll put some of those runway lights on it :)
<beuno> hahahah
<beuno> jenda: how much was the beer over there again?
<jenda> beuno: hehe :)
<jenda> 1 USD in a pub, half that in a bottle.
<beuno> I've been paying like 5 euros
<beuno> aaaaaaaaaargh}
<jenda> aaaaaargh
<jenda> :D
<beuno> I'm going to be so drunk...
<beuno> sooooooooo druuuuuuuunk
<jenda> Don't worry, we're so close to downtown it's comfortably walkable...
<jenda> ...but you have to be able to walk.
<jenda> :)
<beuno> jenda: did you say "dragable"?
<jenda> Weeell
<jenda> It's uphill.
<jenda> So I don't think I could do it in one piece.
<beuno> right, so maybe we sould buy a pair of skateboards
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> beuno: Did I say it was uphill? ;)
<jenda> You'd likely end up in the river.
<beuno> jenda: and a long rope?
<beuno> maybe we should look for bars that are uphill to your place?
<jenda> Well, that could help conquering the 4 floors you have to climb :)
<jenda> When they built apartment buildings in 1911, they didn't exactly think much of equipping them with elevators.
<beuno> jenda: I'll make sure I take my sleeping bag with me then
<jenda> :
<jenda> :D
<jenda> yeah, there's a basement, too.
<beuno> it's a but weird I'll be in prague meeting you tomorrow, isn't it?
<jenda> hehe :)
<beuno> but then again, it's also weird to have met mark shuttleworth and about 100 debian developers
<beuno> and I'm actually staying at the house of one of them
<beuno> :p
<jenda> Well, I suppose it could be weird to you... but I just came back from the pub, and everything seems just fine :)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> That is pretty neat :)
* jenda envies you.
<beuno> :D
<beuno> haha
<beuno> I should get some beers...
<jenda> beuno: I believe you'll have enough of them tomorrow :)
<jenda> wel,l you'll be coming late..
<jenda> Depends.
<beuno> lol, right
<jenda> If we manage the airport annoyances quick enough, we could go straigh back to the pub I'll be coming from :)
<beuno> actually, I have a picture with mark actually..
<jenda> Cool :)
<beuno> jenda: that seems like a great plan
<beuno> or
<jenda> got a link?
<jenda> "Got Link?"
<jenda> haha
<beuno> but beer on the way to your house  :p
<jenda> I like that :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I'll be sure to stock some up on the balcony.
<jenda> The balcony is great for that.
<beuno> jenda: http://beuno.com.ar/random/IMG_5392.JPG
<beuno> jenda: buahahah
<beuno> is it that cold?
<jenda> It's not even too hot anymore, so they should be just fine in the evening.
<jenda> IT's not american-beer cold, but you can get it to some 10 degrees out there, which is very comfortable drinking-temperature.
<jenda> Trust me ;)
<tsmithe> beuno, lol at the picture
<beuno> jenda: I do,  :
<beuno> :p
<beuno> tsmithe: heh, that's why I haven't published it too much  :
<tsmithe> haha
<jenda> beuno: I'll have backups in the fridge in case it's a warm night :)
<jenda> beuno: in the picture, your expression hints approximately how interesting Mark's monologue is ;)
<beuno> jenda: I like the way you think...
<jenda> :)
<beuno> jenda: lol, it's actually because the person speaking is an ass
<beuno> and I was pretty mad at what he was saying
<jenda> hahaha
<beuno> mark was asnwering in the best way possible
<jenda> You should put that as a caption
<jenda> "The person speaking is an ass"
<beuno> there should be a link to that talk too...
<jenda> a picture with you bored and Mark talking ;)
<jenda> Don't worry, I get what you mean :)
<jenda> I can imagine it was an Ubuntu corner there, and Mark was the one fighting the right cause :)
<beuno> http://beuno.com.ar/uploads/115_Twobuntu.ogg
<beuno> it's an hour of an ex-microsoft employee talking about open source and how debian and ubuntu should be the same
<beuno> I just kept the video because I actually talk too at some point  :p
<jenda> yuck
<jenda> (at the MS guy, not you talking ;))
<beuno> matt zimmerman was a bit less diplomatic luckily
<jenda> how long is it?
<jenda> 150 M!
<jenda> My life's too short for that ;)
<beuno> haha
<beuno> it should be an hour or so
<jenda> Beuno: just one more thing about my apartment: you will have trouble the constant sound of jazz outta the speakers ;)
<beuno> jazz?  cool, I like jazz
<jenda> But I've been known to turn it down (or off) when friends sleep over :)
<beuno> heh, don't worry about it, I can sleep in almost any condition
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I actually do turn it off for the night.
<jenda> "sleep 1200 ; amarok -s" is my recipe :)
<beuno> hahaha
<jenda> Well, I think I should get back to studying for a tiny bit more ;)
<jenda> I have covered about 16 pages outta 47 for tomorrow's exam...
<beuno> jenda: not the best ratio
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Bah, the last 5 hours before the exam are the most productive ;)
<beuno> go, and I'll literally see you tomorrow  :D
<jenda> and the exam is 16:00 ;)
<jenda> Yep :)
<jenda> See ya
<jenda> I'll be back for a bit before I tuck in.
<beuno> good luck in the exam
<jenda> thx
<tsmithe> jenda, isn't it like midnight where you are?
<tsmithe> you're insane!! :p
<beuno> 11:30 is it?
<beuno> an hour more then in UK?
<tsmithe> well yea :p
<tsmithe> *like* midnight
<jenda> tsmithe: yep
<jenda> ideal studying time :)
<beuno> well, it's early somewhere in the worl...  :p
<tsmithe> beuno, lol
<beuno> that's what gets me through long nights
<tsmithe> well, after the long night, it is early in your part of the world
<beuno> tsmithe: normally when it's 3am in bsas, it's 8am in spain, so that helps  :D
<tsmithe> ahh ok
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-27
<jenda> Gargh, no beuno.
<jenda> If anyone sees him, please ask which terminal he arrives at, or what flight number.
<jenda> (Urgent :D)
<Flannel> him?
<Flannel> oh, bueno.
<Tm_T> is bueno very bueno?
<jenda> it's beuno, not bueno :)
<juliux> hi jono 
<jono> hey juliux
<juliux> jono, next week will come the official announcment for the german ubucon
<jono> cool
<gerry> hi jono
<gerry> is this werewolf? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werewolf:_The_Apocalypse
<jono> gerry:  I don't think so
<gerry> what is it then? 
* MenZa grumbles.
<juliux> hi MenZa 
<juliux> MenZa, are you sure you send the money via paypal?
<beuno> jenda: hello
<jenda> yo
<jenda> beuno: which terminal and/or flight number are you coming with/to?
<jenda> BTW, exam in 40 minutes ;)
<jenda> (It's history 1627-1991, and I know my stuff 1848-1930 or so ;))
<jenda> In other words, I'm in a hurry ;)
<jenda> So, which terminal do I pick you up at?
<beuno> get{
<jenda> Oh, I'll get{ alright ;)
<beuno> er
<beuno> I'm also in a hurry to get to the airport...
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> I need to know the terminal, though :)
<beuno> can you find out the terminal with the flight number?
<jenda> Yes
<beuno> let me resend you the email I got
<jenda> ok
<jenda> cool, thx
<jenda> And see you in PRague ;)
<jenda> The air temperature is 15, broken clouds.
<beuno> jenda: sent
<jenda> It is 14:28 local time and you should beware of drunken locals.
<beuno> hahahahah
<jenda> thx, see ya :)
<beuno> cya later!
<jenda> (Except for the drunken locals that are picking you up.)
<beuno> lol
* jenda off
<jenda> laters!
<beuno> ba bye!
<MenZa> juliux: 100%
<juliux> MenZa, which paypal account you use?
<jenda> MenZa: rippin people off again? ;)
* jenda runs
<MenZa> juliux: lemme check
<MenZa> Info at lat-computer.de
<MenZa> Transaction ID: 3U093130M43833815
<juliux> MenZa, ah it goes to the old paypal account;)
<MenZa> That's the e-mail you gave me :)
<MenZa> 16:20 <juliux> paypal account Info at lat-computer.de
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-28
<poningru> hey guys should I include the xdg-user-dir thingies in the release notes?
<juliux> jenda, ping
<jenda> juliux: pong
<jenda> we just arrived home from a party :)
<juliux> jenda, lol
<jenda> We went there straight from the airport :)
<jenda> So, what's up?
<jenda> We'll be going downtown soon.
<juliux> i only want to know if every thing is ready for tommorrow
<jenda> (Just a quick shower each)
<jenda> Yep
<jenda> Aha, we have to arrange a meeting.
<juliux> feel free to do;)
<jenda> Well, I have no idea when we arrive if we hitchhike.
<jenda> But if we get the midnight bus, when and where do you want us?
<jenda> (If we have to hitchhike, I'll be able to drop a note in the morning before we leave.
<juliux> not to early
<jenda> )
<jenda> Of course :)
<juliux> i think between 9 and 10 is a good time
<jenda> AM or PM?
<jenda> :)
<juliux> pm ;)
<jenda> ok :)
<juliux> i think you can answere this question your self;)
<jenda> That'll give us 3 hours of party ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> juliux: so, do you want us to just turn up at your place? :)
<juliux> jenda, yes 
<jenda> ok
<juliux> jenda, if you find the way
<jenda> will do
<jenda> :)
<jenda> will try.
<juliux> it is not so difficult
<jenda> Google maps ftw ;)
<juliux> you only have to follow the tracks on the street
<jenda> I'll brb - but could you describe how to find your place when one is on Conertplatz?
<juliux> it is number 1, it is exactly at the tram station
<juliux> jenda, is the bus coming to the mainstation?
<jenda> ok, we'll do our best :)
<jenda> yes
<jenda> I'll brb
<juliux> then you can take a tram or walk
<juliux> the tram line 12 has a station called conertplatz
<juliux> MenZa, ping
<MenZa> juliux: pong
<juliux> MenZa, pls give me your post address 
<juliux> MenZa, for shiping your shirs;)
<MenZa> ahh
<MenZa> Lasse Havelund
<MenZa> Vifdam 61
<MenZa> 6000 Kolding
<MenZa> DK-Denmark
<MenZa> Should do it.
<juliux> thxs
<juliux> i will send you two black polos in L today
<beuno> juliux: hey, did you talk to pitti
<beuno> ?
<juliux> jenda, no i didnt talked with pitti
<juliux> jenda, here are waiting baps and croissant for breakfast;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-29
<juliux> jenda, why are you still online? ;)
<jenda> juliux: shell account :)
<jenda> I'm not really here.
<jenda> We're just leaving now.
<jenda> juliux: but I just found out my notes don't tell me well enough which stickers you had ordered (1)
<jenda> *(!)
<jenda> It's 1000 U, but how many of the restL?
* jenda thinks it's 200 K
<juliux> jenda, only 1k ubuntu
<juliux> jenda, where is beuno?
<juliux> jenda, when you think you will arive in dresden?
<jenda> No idea - could be 3 hours from now, could be 7.
<jenda> beuno is in the shower :)
<juliux> i think we cant make a bbq today
<juliux> its too cold and it should start raining in the evening
<jenda> ouch
<jenda> wel,l what do we do?
<jenda> it's a ctually a beautiful day here :)
<juliux> good question
<jenda> although it rained yesterday.
<juliux> here it rains the whole week
<jenda> You sure about just the 1000k Ubuntu?
<juliux> yes i am sure
<jenda> Alright, I won't argue with that ;)
<jenda> We'll be off now, wish us a good hitch :)
<juliux> jenda, if you are in dresden send me a text message to +49 1636011545
<juliux> jenda, good luck
<juliux> jenda, if you come over the highway say you want to dresden gorbitz
<juliux> jenda, that is very close to me
<jenda> We have a map :)
<juliux> of whole dresden?
<jenda> But ok, I'll keep that in mind :)
<jenda> no, of the relevant areas.
<juliux> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=conertplatz&sll=51.124213,10.546875&sspn=8.996506,21.643066&ie=UTF8&ll=51.052618,13.656006&spn=0.070356,0.169086&z=13&iwloc=addr&om=1
<juliux> there you see the highways
<jenda> yep
<jenda> there's the E55
<jenda> which runs all the way here ;)
<juliux> goo trip
<juliux> godd trip
<jenda> thx :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-06-30
<juliux> hey beuno 
<juliux> beuno, was your trip back good?
<beuno> hey juliux!
<beuno> well, the bus was delayed for an hour and a half
<beuno> but we got here eventually
<beuno> we're using your tshirts at the moment
<juliux> beuno, was the bus in the departure or the arriving delayed?
<beuno> juliux: arrived delayed
<beuno> brb
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-01
<MenZa> hmm
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-23
<xivulon> hi all
<xivulon> I have to give a talk/stand at next LugRadio
<xivulon> I am the author of wubi
<xivulon> and would like to coordinate the efforts is possible
<xivulon> is anyone here involved with LugRadio?
<xivulon> I believe John Levin will be attending
<xivulon> got disconnetcted
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-24
<jenda> If owh and pep appear - I'll be glad to help them continue the spreadubuntu/DIY projects.
<jenda> Email is probably the best way of contacting me, as I only check here every so often.
<jbotscharow> greetings, all
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-26
<hubuntu> pep
<pep> hoi
<hubuntu> heard anything from the DIY website LP team?
<hubuntu> done with your exams?
<pep> no I haven't! I also stayed in #lp in case that openID guy contacted me
<pep> but yeah, I was going to come to that
<pep> I ust turned my pc on again :D
<pep> just*
<pep> I was offline for about 4 days :)
<pep> or a little more
<hubuntu> I have been busy at work
<hubuntu> and having some quality time wth the fam
<hubuntu> But I had some time today, so here I am
<hubuntu> I have been analyzing the way spreadfirefox is buit
<hubuntu> built
<hubuntu> and it would make sense to make something like that, but be rather careful with what we add there and what not
<hubuntu> we don't want u w c all over again, right? We want a place where to get information about what is happening in the Ubuntu community worldwide
<pep> u w c?
<hubuntu> w u c (wiki dot ubuntu dot com)
<hubuntu> there is a lot going on there already.. the best way would be for us to pull it out of there and organize it
<pep> mhh.. spreadfirefox you say...
<pep> I don't see what you mean with "we don't want u w c all over again, right?"
<hubuntu> there is a lot going on in the wiki
<pep> we don't want to make the diy marketing page again?
<hubuntu> let me make some coffee and reformulate that.. one sec
<pep> hehe np
<pep> I am catching up with my tons of emails anyway
<pep> btw... we still haven't got the SU mailing list activated
<hubuntu> I know, it is still pending approval
<hubuntu> it should have been activated already
<hubuntu> I go to #lp to ask
<hubuntu> pep, SUGUI may be closer to reality than we thought
<hubuntu> leonov.tv
<hubuntu> https://launchpad.net/leonov/
<pep> ah yeah
<pep> I am reading
<pep> how nice
<pep> that's really god
<pep> good
<hubuntu> I was just talking to meisok, and he got really excited
<pep> yeah, I believe :)
<hubuntu> pep se resolvió ;)
<pep> lo veo :)
<hubuntu> I guess we will have by tomorrow
<hubuntu> with that up we can continue the consolidation of the group and get down and dirty
<hubuntu> with some real implementation
<hubuntu> pep, do you think that contacting the people behind spreadfirefox is a good idea?
<hubuntu> I am interested in their work flow, more than in the implementation itself
<pep> mhh...
<pep> I'm not sure
<pep> but the list seems active, hang I'll test...
<hubuntu> you are right
<hubuntu> he did approve it ;)
<hubuntu> I just put it as the contact list for the team
<pep> Ok, works
<hubuntu> yes, I just added myself to it
<hubuntu> ok... pep when is your last exam?
<pep> I have passed it on monday :)
<pep> so after two days of high alcohol percentage in my blood I am now back :D
<pep> I will have a couple of hours per day now...
<pep> So I am catching up on all emails and projects I left out during exams...
<hubuntu> fantastic!
<hubuntu> congrats mate
<hubuntu> let make this our "SoC", without pay
<hubuntu> we'll just get the glory ;)
<hubuntu> I',m leaving for vacation for 3 weeks at some point in July 
<pep> ah yeah
<hubuntu> but I plan to commit 2-3 hours daily to this project
<hubuntu> before and after vacations
<pep> I will also have a week where old friends come around, but they are all geeks so not a problem contributing some time ;)
<pep> yeah, that's abot the time I will have too, always after 5 o'clock my time though...
<hubuntu> what your timezone?
<hubuntu> you are in France right?
<pep> yes, belgium
<pep> samt Time zone
<pep> same
<hubuntu> I'm most likely going to Antwerpen
<hubuntu> I'm catching the train through Europe ;)
<hubuntu> I'll stay in this time zone, but no contribs when I'm travelling
<pep> hehe
<pep> np :)
<pep> you're going to antwerp to vacation? or jsut travelling  through?
<hubuntu> visiting friends
<hubuntu> staying there for some days I guess
<pep> ah yeah, nice
<pep> antwerp is nice
<hubuntu> Never been there, but I'm looking forward to it
<hubuntu> has Belgium got a consolidated government now or are they still not getting along?
<pep> oh I don't know -_-
<pep> nah, acutally it has apparently.. but well.. it's a little weird, people just all laugh at this..
<pep> it has a government, but nobody's getting along with anyone.
<hubuntu> strange... 
<hubuntu> pep, shall we send an email to the list asking people to "build" the materials list?
<pep> yes, just a sec....
<pep> first thing to do, is clearly define everything we want SU to do in the end.
<hubuntu> I am going to reorganize the material list following your organizatory guidelines
<pep> so that we have a finished list
<hubuntu> I think we will finally shape it in the end.
<pep> we need to treat the actual diy part of SU (as Flannel calls it ;-) separately... you want to work on that first eys?
<pep> yes*
<hubuntu> In the nearest future SU will have (be a repository for): Marketing material/Artwork/Presentations
<hubuntu> In longer term: be THE  place for communication of events and a meeting point for people wanting to spread ubuntu (marketeers)
<pep> yes, marketing idea pool
<hubuntu> Sort of the brain of the marketing team
<pep> jupp, fine
<hubuntu> brainstorm will take care of picking up marketing ideas, and we will evolve them and mature them into SU
<pep> ok
<hubuntu> but that's *very* long-term
<pep> so we'll be concentrating on diy SU website now.
<hubuntu> short term the repository, IOW DIY website
<hubuntu> yes
<hubuntu> we may need to clarify that in our wiki project page and LP
<pep> right, I just want to make clear what short term goal actually is
<pep> to keep us from staying static
<pep> with a lot of ideas
<hubuntu> good.. can you summarize it and write something explaining this in LP and the wiki?
<pep> in LP?
<pep> where in lp?
<pep> in the resentation?
<pep> p+
<hubuntu> yes, in the intro of the team... We should make it short
<pep> ok... 
<pep> Yes, Ok. I'm going to get a coffee first, then i'll do that and analyze jenda's diy site diagram once again...
<hubuntu> ;)
<hubuntu> I just went for a coffee myself
<pep> yeah, my brain is doing high jup inside my head today
<pep> jump*
<hubuntu> pep, drupal 5 or 6?
<pep> I'd go for the newest one...
<pep> any inconvenient?
<hubuntu> I don't know really... Ubuntu sites normally use 5 and I'm used to it
<hubuntu> but 6 brings a lot of improvements (OpenID better integrated)
<pep> mhh yeah.. hnestly I'm sure ubuntu sites will change in the near future...
<hubuntu> but has less modules since it is relatively new and people (i for one) is happy with 5
<pep> I see
<hubuntu> we should probably talk to the Ubuntu.com folks
<pep> well it is as you wish, I am not familiar with drupal yet
<pep> I won't be of much help there, I don't really use it in my sites, but the new ubuntu-be site will
<hubuntu> YEah I was looking at the u-be site, it uses 4 right now doesn't it?
<hubuntu> ok, a webmaster for ubuntu.com just told me that there are no plans for moving towards Drupal 6 at this stage
<pep> no
<pep> It uses cms made simple =D
<pep> ok, then.
<pep> for the sake of being clearer, I am overthinking our wiki organisation a little bit... maybe separating what is diy.SU and the rest of SU, and also making space for short term action, so that we move along...
<pep> also, hubuntu: who contacted former diy website people?
<hubuntu> didn't you?
<pep> because in LP, the SU project and diy website are still not under our assignement, and I'd really like to have some comments from jenda or others about changing the drivers for this project
<hubuntu> Flannel probably.. honestly I do not remember, but I remember someone saying they did
<pep> well actually no, because Flannel was in talk witht them
<pep> ok
<pep> well I'll see on that  today, as I have time.
<hubuntu> :)
<hubuntu> I'm talking to the ubuntu webmasters and arranging our taking over the world ;)
<pep> do so, "brain" ;)
<pep> We want the page to be easy to understand even to people with disabilities or a fair percentage of alcohol in their blood.
<pep> I like this description :)
<hubuntu> no discrimination is good ;)
<hubuntu> but it could be misunderstood
<pep> haha
<pep> it's an old pag from the wiki
<pep> hubuntu: are we sticking to the "see it, try it, get it, ship it, spread it" concept? I like it...
<hubuntu> I see it more like: Spread it!
<hubuntu> it should be almost intuitive too see it, try it, get it, ship it...
<pep> Ok... I see your still more on *our* base idea than along with Flannel's idea ;)
<pep> but conerning the diy.SU you're right
<pep> concerning the frontend of spreadubuntu.com, spread it should have more importance, but this is actually not far from what I think: http://www.novarata.net/1/Mockup3.png
<hubuntu> Flannel's idea fits better into what the ubuntu-website team (will be formed soon) will work with
<hubuntu> SpreadUbuntu is for spreading, the intro page should not be there IMO
<pep`> back
<Flannel> What on earth is the ubuntu-website team?
<pep> o.O
<pep> Flannel: no idea... what do you mean? ubuntu.com?
<pep> ah I see
<pep> I suppose they develop the ubuntu site... : ) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-27
<hubuntu> jenda, are you there?
<Flannel> ping hubuntu
<hubuntu> pong Flannel 
<hubuntu> got any updates on the DIY lP team?
<hubuntu> I am currently talking with some people @ Canonical to see if we can get some hosting
<Flannel> hubuntu: we *dont* want canonical hosting
<Flannel> Canonical hosting is the most horrible thing in the world
<hubuntu> why?
<hubuntu> we donæt need no spectacular modules
<hubuntu> we will go drupal, wonæt we?
<Flannel> Eh?  Why would we go drupal?
<Flannel> Why would we use drupal?
<hubuntu> why shouldn't we go drupal, when most part of the globel community uses that and knows it
<Flannel> But even if we were using drupal, we don't want canonical.
<hubuntu> and we will need the kind of bandwidht Canonical has to offer
<hubuntu> I do not understand why...
<Flannel> Canonical's hosting is a headache.  People have waited *years* for simple changes
<hubuntu> have you any experience with them yourself?
<Flannel> Well, bzr is python, so we'll need python at least.  And the website itself will be a) static and then b) mostly simple layers over SQL queries
<Flannel> I really don't see any reason we'd need a full blown CMS
<hubuntu> for the DIY site we don't, but think of the future
<Flannel> Not personally no, but I'm close with people who have
<Flannel> Whats in the future?
<hubuntu> we will eventually find ourselves needing it
<hubuntu> honestly I believe tight integration and cooperation with the LP team and Canonical is a must for this project... But I could be wrong
<Flannel> Oh, I also have a pretty good idea re: how to do the repository structure with data/metadata etc.  Now that we've got that list, we can actually start with technical discussions
<hubuntu> indeed
<Flannel> What do we need integration for?
<hubuntu> openID for instance
<hubuntu> we will be a testing site for the OpenID LP plugin
<Flannel> open ID doesn't require integration.  Assuming we do all the commits via BZR, we just pass on the credentials, and don't need to verify them whatever on our own
<hubuntu> I have at least talked to LP people interested in that
<Flannel> But even with launchpad integration, we *dont* want hosting with canonical if we want to have this working before the next LTS comes out
<hubuntu> indeed, but It is good to help the devs make it easy for other to just load up the plugin and have it integrated to LP right away, right?
<Flannel> hubuntu: What?
<hubuntu> the way I see it: We set this up *somewhere* and have a goal of having a pre-release mid august
<hubuntu> by that time we will keep working at *somewhere* and start moving what we can to Canonical hosting. I can take care of that
<hubuntu> once we see things are working we move the whole thing to Canonical, If we do not come there weæll find a solution
<Flannel> If you're dead set on canonical hosting, that's fine.  I don't think it's necessary, and I don't think its wise.  But that's just me.
<Flannel> Well, plus the added benefit of separation from canonical, but thats not technical
<hubuntu> I can set up that *somwhere* right now
<Flannel> devubuntu provides hosting for projects like these, and already hosted the earlier prototype
<hubuntu> I have a LAMP place, but I cannot overloaded it with bandwidth, so It should have to be restriucted to people in the team
<hubuntu> they still do?
<Flannel> Thats what their website claims.  I haven't actually looked into it though
<Flannel> http://www.devubuntu.com/
<hubuntu> shal i apply right now?
<Flannel> And actually, we could host there permanently too.
<Flannel> No use applying now as we don't have much/anything to put up
<Flannel> And if we decide on something else later, that'll just be rude to the devubuntu guys
<hubuntu> given we don't eat up all their bandwidht... which I doubt will happen in the sort term
<hubuntu> It's better to just have them as a mirror anyway
<hubuntu> and if we set up a basic drupal and the other code we have, we could go from there
<hubuntu> sorry my English is really bad tonight---
<Flannel> Again, I don't think drupal is the way to go, since we'll spend more time hacking our code to work inside of drupal than actually writing it
<Flannel> In a nutshell, what Im going to propose is you have a metafile for each item (an item could be multiple files) and that file just points to the data files (which also works for multiple languages, etc).  And then the webserver will keep its DB updated by examining the diffs of each commit (or batches of commits)
<Flannel> and that'll keep load down, we don't need to sync each time, just update the DB with the changes
<Flannel> Its nothing fancy, but the best schemes rarely are
<hubuntu> you are thinking of using LP for the version tracking and translations right?
<Flannel> And I *think* (as far as its mapped in my head) we just need three tables.
<Flannel> not LP, bzr
<hubuntu> hosted  @ LP
<hubuntu> or *somewhere*
<Flannel> Well, bzr isn't really "hosted" any particular place, but yes, using the LP repo
<hubuntu> I know is a DVCS
<hubuntu> okok,plese keep on
<Flannel> Well, that' more or less it ;)  Its fairly straight forward.
<Flannel> We don't actually need the diffs themselves, just a listingof files/fields that were changed
<Flannel> I mean, we could if we wanted, but that'd be a lot of overhead for very little gain
<Flannel> I *think* it'd be better to have all the data stored in the DB itself (including files) although not the versioned stuff.  Since LP does go down (or at least, gets bloody slow) and we can remain unaffected that way
<Flannel> "not the versioned stuff" means not old versions.  Just a current checkout of the bzr branch, basically (in DB form)
<Flannel> current mirror, I suppose is a better way of phrasing i
<Flannel> t
<hubuntu> I understood ;)
<hubuntu> ok, you have a very good idea of this
<hubuntu> and I think you should write the spec
<hubuntu> can you do it on the wiki or can you give it to me so I can?
<Flannel> I was planning on doing a proper proposal/writeup thing and email it to the list.  But I could put it on the wiki too, yeah.
<hubuntu> yo may as well send an email to the list with your ideas, but let's try to keep the discussion wikified so we can *see* the whole thing in one,organized place
<hubuntu> yeah, we do pretty much agree
<hubuntu> :)
<Flannel> well, the mailing list does have an archive, and it allows you to see actual conversations, instead of just the final product
<hubuntu> I will send an update. I am going to send the e-mail to Canonical with a copyu to the list and ask the devubuntu guys for hosting too
<Flannel> So, I'll do the mailing list, and then once we've all discussed (since I'm sure there are some things that could be tweaked/etc) we'll put it up on the wiki
<hubuntu> I can do a Writeup after your e-mail in the wiki ad invite people to expone their ideas in either way they like ;)
<Flannel> the problem with using the wiki for a discussion is that not everyone sees the changes/etc.  Let alone being a pull medium instead of a push medium
<Flannel> I know I'd never be able to keep up with a discussion on a wiki page, or at least, not except once or twice a day, because I can't always browse the web, but I can check my email all over the place.
<Flannel> But, however we end up doing it, I'm sure it'll work out
<hubuntu> definitely. You can always subscribe to a wiki page, but it may generate a lot of e-mail at times
<Flannel> Yeah, but thats still not very condusive to a conversation.  no threads, or anything like that (plus the locking issues, etc).  Which is why I think defacto conversation medium in FOSS (if not everywhere) is email
<hubuntu> Flannel, are you the one always talking about the SU site as a possible whatisubuntu site?
<Flannel> hubuntu: I think its important to include it, yes.  Like the old diagram had it laid out.  I'd like a "spreadubuntu" that's an "about" site, with a DIY site underneath (diy.spreadubuntu.com, for instance).
<hubuntu> I agree with you Flannel. I just want people to realize that writing an e-mail is not always eneough. One has to make specs, blueprints and organize their thoughts ina way that is actually implementable
<Flannel> I think it will serve our purposes much better.
<Flannel> hubuntu: No, Of course not.  But email is the proper place for conversation, with (semi)permanent things elsewhere.
<hubuntu> can you please join me in #ubuntu-website to discuss that "about ubuntu" a little further?
<Flannel> There's a *lot* of people out there that still don't know what Ubuntu is all about
<hubuntu> I know
<Flannel> hubuntu: The ubuntu-website project doesn't cover this.  That's for ... well, all the official ubuntu websites.
<hubuntu> I meet daily Linux people (like in RHEL4 users) that donæt know about Ubuntu
<hubuntu> not to say windows/mac users
<Flannel> I'm not talking about Linux users, but people who really do need to be explained what Linux/etc is.
<Flannel> hubuntu: I know in one email (or I think it was you), you said that ubuntu.com should be that.  But Ubuntu.com *cant* reach that level of specificity.  AS it has to cater to *everyone*, includingdevelopers, community teams, etc.  Has to provide development announcements, release notes, etc.
<Flannel> I just think before we go barging into putting it at "spreadubuntu.com" we should pause and think (which we've done) and put it at diy.spreadubuntu.com, because we see the bigger picture.
<Flannel> Definately main objective, although doesn't necessarily have to be first priority, since we don't have to work on just one project (since we have plenty of people able to write up text who probably would be less helpful in coding the diy site)
<Flannel> hooray for multitasking
<Flannel> and thats actually spot on with what we can do, people who can/want to code can work on the code/functionality, and then the people who like to write (and may not be able to code) can work on that
<hubuntu> and people like me (who like to see code, but not writing it) can do whatever they find suitable
<Flannel> hubuntu: but yeah, I'll definately write all this up.  But right now I think its time for lunch.
<Flannel> I am glad I finally caught you on though.  Glad to discuss these things with you finally.
<hubuntu> same here
<hubuntu> I think Iæm gonna go for a smoke , write an email and get to sleep
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-06-29
<Bradders93> Hello?
<jpds> hi Bradders93 
<Bradders93> hi
<Bradders93> the wiki didn't actually say all that much
<Bradders93> so just had a look here
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-24
<Takyoji> Is there a way for a person to make an Ubuntu LiveUSB from Windows?
<Takyoji> of whom doesn't have burnable CDs/DVDs at hand
<Takyoji> Just found it I guess ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Installing%20Ubuntu%20on%20USB%20drive%20using%20Windows )
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-26
<itiknila> hi!
<itiknila> I hope someone can help me, I'm thinking of selling netbooks loaded with a customised version of Ubuntu. Is that any way against Canonical/Ubuntu policies? I'll rebrand my version with "based on Ubuntu" in the brochure. Is that ok?
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-06-28
<Takyoji>  Had a reasonable idea
<Takyoji>  make video tutorials for basic computer applications (GNOME, OpenOffice, The GIMP) and so on; then give it a very passive license
<Takyoji>  and that would help with open source promotion further
<Takyoji> There's only things that are short, and don't completely cover all details of an app (just interesting non-commonly known things) in typical video tutorials
<johnc4510> The newest issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue148
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-06-28
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue199
<ShayonJ> hey all
<ShayonJ> when is the next marketing meeting ?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-06-29
<gsmbluetoothubun> halo
<gsmbluetoothubun> is ier iemand
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-07-01
<ShayonJ> hey there
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-07-02
<Dart008> I was wondering if anyone runs or is part of a company that encourages useing Ubuntu as a OS to there clients?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-07-03
<sotiris8585> kalhspera
<sotiris8585> gnwrizei kaneis apo rithmiseis linux mobile?
<sotiris8585> maemo
<sotiris8585> no???
#ubuntu-marketing 2012-07-01
<shankara> Hi, Everybody
<shankara> Do we know any celbrity using ubuntu?
<shankara> I will be back later, bye guys take care
#ubuntu-marketing 2017-06-30
<Cam_> Hey everyone
<Cam_> curious to know what locations are being worked on in the USA right now?
#ubuntu-marketing 2018-06-29
<AuroraAvenue> err, and where was the canonical badge ?
<AuroraAvenue> https://twitter.com/theleaddev/status/1012362857617481733
<AuroraAvenue> #random https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0749452633/
